# Best&Worst Barney's Farm strain review



## Trulife69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Wanted to start a thread about Barneys Farm Strains

*Best & Worst BF strains
*Stable strains
*Strains tendency to Hermie 

Post some past experiences with barney's strains fellas and lets see what BF has to offer

I got some Libery Haze and Critical Kush from BF, Once I get them going I will be back and update how the strains are. 

Should be a fun project.


----------



## althor (Jun 26, 2012)

Right off, Tangerine Dream is a piece of crap. Only BFs strain I have grown yet and it was terrible.


----------



## Animalchin (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeh Barney's farm Tangerine Dream, What a load of shit. Cant give it away.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jun 26, 2012)

Growing Critical kush, killed my pineapple chunk for being a herm. the critical kush is in a tent with 3 AOS, 1 cotton candy, 2 voids and 1 3D, it looks alright so far, not showing any signs of stress. smell is average, trichome production is average, i will have to see how well this strain yields before making a final judgement. smoke can't be bad if everything keeps going the way it is. the best plant i got from barney's farm was Red Dragon, everything else seems sub-par in comparison, that red dragon was as good as anything else i grew alongside it at the time until it was scrapped. i wish barney's farm still offered regular seeds, because that Red dragon is something i would grow again, sweet strawberry/grapefruit odor just sticks to you.


----------



## Trulife69 (Jun 26, 2012)

yea that was the one thing I didn't like about barneys. I have never growing fem'd seeds but I took the plunge and see what happens. Why doesn't barneys offer regular seeds anymore? Is everyone growing fem'd seeds over there in the uk or whats the deal


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 26, 2012)

Trulife69 said:


> yea that was the one thing I didn't like about barneys. I have never growing fem'd seeds but I took the plunge and see what happens. Why doesn't barneys offer regular seeds anymore? Is everyone growing fem'd seeds over there in the uk or whats the deal


 fems are ok so long as you stay away from breeders like barneys and greenhouse and you should be ok with the feminzed beans ime..


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 26, 2012)

Animalchin said:


> Yeh Barney's farm Tangerine Dream, What a load of shit. Cant give it away.


I just sprouted a seed today of this stuff. ugh The reviews looked fantastic


----------



## beardietree (Jun 26, 2012)

Had Barneys laughing budda 30 seeds in their breeder pack ,6 sprouted ,6 males. Have not bothered with the breeder since


----------



## missnu (Jun 26, 2012)

Got one pineapple chunk seed free, but it didn't sprout, so I have never grown barney's Farm...
I have a Reserva Privada Sour Kush going right now that is a super awesome plant, but that is neither here nor there...


----------



## Trulife69 (Jun 26, 2012)

why would barneys stop selling regular seeds if their fem'd seeds are junk? seems crazy


----------



## wheelt01 (Jun 26, 2012)

I grew BF Blue Cheese 3 times, Vanilla Kush 1 time, and am currently growing Utopia Haze. The first time I grew BC I beat it up and ended up with 3 seeds. The yield was well above average for my set up. The flowers produced were quite nice. The VK was a good performer and had a really unique smell that I have never encountered before. The UH was touch and go in the beginning but has come back in a big way. It is twice the size of everything else in my tent. I keep having to tie it down because the main cola keeps hitting the light.


----------



## canna_420 (Jun 26, 2012)

Barnies Blue Cheese is probably the most stable he as and most reliable.

Mine take a kicking, never ad any herm issues. The flavour of my pheno is sour berries on your pallet but cheesey dank smell to it not far of the original clone (much better than Dinafems, B Buddahs Cheese).


Ive smoked but not grown out the red diesel, and it was pretty desent, not top notch but desent. Better than anything you would get from Nirvana put it that way


----------



## GreenChile (Jun 26, 2012)

Ive grown, Vanilla Kush, Blue Cheese, Acapulco Gold, and currently I have a Pineapple Chunk growing in the garden.
From what ive learned, Tangerine Dream is really nice, but its not stabalized so you kinda have to luck out to get the good phenotype. 

Overall I like Barney's Farm and next chance I get im going to grow some Dr. Grinspoon. I heard it was the bees knees if you like sativas.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 26, 2012)

its all marketing you see all these people here that bought them just imagine how many people in the world buy their seeds they have a bunch of cup winners so people want them fem or not but fems make sure you don't copy there strains so you must come back cause if you buy 50 regs you can breed a copy close to what they sell and have hundreds of seeds.


Trulife69 said:


> why would barneys stop selling regular seeds if their fem'd seeds are junk? seems crazy


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jun 26, 2012)

I have grown only 2 BF seeds.

Top Dawg feminized=First time tried 12/12 from seed. Shit was mad leafy and barely any trichs. It seemed like it stopped growing and when all my other strains grown with a regular photoperiod were harvested I put the plant in a little box with some cfl light. One time I went to check on it and pulled a bud away from the stem and it was all moldy. I am not sure if it happened before the box or after, but could explain why the pplant stopped growing. Also, I wasn't sure if the 12/12 photoperiod had anything to do with the poor results, but the strain is specifically recommended for 12/12 from seed. Regardless, I have stayed away from the seeds ever since and there was absolutely nothing that impressed me about it. 

Blue Cheese feminized= The plant is very much like the description. I was expecting a tall plant based on the sativa leaf structure but it stayed very short. I overfertilized it and had some other problems that were my fault so it's hard to evaluate it. The buds are very dense. I thought I'd get an ounce but it was 2. Very respectable based on the size and the issues I had with it. The buds smell of blueberries and creme and has a heavy lethargic indica stone. I thought it was cheese x BB but it's the big buddha cheese which has much more indica in it. I wanted a more sativa hybrid, but anyways I've seen some good grows of it.


----------



## pron (Jun 26, 2012)

GreenChile said:


> Overall I like Barney's Farm and next chance I get im going to grow some Dr. Grinspoon. I heard it was the bees knees if you like sativas.


Grinspoon is nothing but a mutant. I've seen a Neville's Haze look exactly like it; and someone over at the MNS forums saw the same effect born out of an Alaskan Ice plant. A real shitty plant to grow. POTENT, yes, but not your ideal garden variety, especially when cloning it. And that pic of Grinspoon supposedly is not Barney's.

read more about it on this page:
http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/5-strain-base/3625-barneys-farm-dr-grinspoon-4.html

You want a sativa, ACE would be your number 1 vendor for the real deal psychedelic sativa high with ZERO body. Just get the Haze/Thai crosses from them. 

My opinion, as shitty as it is, is that Barney knows how to market his shit, he's just not a top notch breeder. But I have seen a lot worse than his and he has some decent strains.

I meant Derry, not "Barney" lol.


----------



## Trulife69 (Jun 26, 2012)

hmmm..Hopefully the seeds I got will work out. Sounds like maybe I should have went with something else. but none the less should be a fun run


----------



## althor (Jun 26, 2012)

Trulife69 said:


> hmmm..Hopefully the seeds I got will work out. Sounds like maybe I should have went with something else. but none the less should be a fun run


 While I will never run Tangerine Dream again, I dont regret growing it. Nice learning experience.


----------



## Ringsixty (Jun 26, 2012)

So far so good with Vanilla kush. 3rd grow


----------



## Trulife69 (Jun 26, 2012)

Is it more barneys strains being crappy that people don't like or just a tendency to turn herm? I was looking up seeds and saw BF won the cup and thought what the hell I'll try liberty haze haha,I thought they would be a little better than the feedback im getting from everyone. Bummer but to late,Im gonna grow em and see


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 27, 2012)

Only thing that was good by them was violator kush and not the fem version! Everything else sucked a fat one


----------



## Cid36 (Jun 28, 2012)

Ya I got a bad Tangerine stuff grows like crap. Acapulco Gold grew great, so did Phatt Fruitty.


----------



## mike91sr (Jun 28, 2012)

Got some vanilla kush 2 weeks into flower right now. Strain is a little finicky, but dialing in any new strain will always be a bit tricky. I'll let you know how it smokes. Hopefully no issues, I'd love to try some of their other strains.


----------



## fattiemcnuggins (Jun 28, 2012)

Acapulco smoked real nice so does red dragon. Tang dream grows terrible but I have seen a nice pheno before(not my own)


----------



## Equinox911 (Jun 28, 2012)

I had a Pineapple Chunk go hermi on me! 

I now have Pineapple Chunk X The Church, Pineapple Chunk X Cannelope Haze and Pine Apple Chunk X Pineapple Chunk seeds to try

P.S. The Church was the worst pot that I ever grew, good yield and looked great but no punch!


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 28, 2012)

only strain i have grown from barney was sweetooth 
i was ok, was a while back, a thread i did on sweet tooth 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/240168-barneys-sweet-tooth-nft-grow.html

it was a good yielder, good potency but the flavour was dull, not much taste with one pheno
i had another pheno that had good potency but poor yield, had lots of resin and a cherry taste 
none of the pheno's were the same 

peace


----------



## resinousflowers (Jun 28, 2012)

LSD's nice


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 28, 2012)

^^^
Yeah I was gonna ask about the LSD. Is it really all its cracked up to be? Do the seeds germ? Anyone's been on them? Good yield?


----------



## Trulife69 (Jun 29, 2012)

anyone growin out or journal BF liberty haze?


----------



## Trulife69 (Jun 29, 2012)

or is liberty a bust


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jun 29, 2012)

i would say any BF strain they tout as an award winner is a bust, LSD/Tangerine Dream/Pineapple Chunk/Critical Kush have all been mediocre or average, nothing award winning, nothing i would even consider giving an award unless it's one of those "congrats for participating" awards.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 29, 2012)

I've heard a lot of good about blue cheese and lsd those are the two I would choose from myself and also their older strains as a lot of their strains get discontinued same as greenhouse like tangerine dream I've yet to hear anything good about her but the blue cheese won like 2nd place private growers award at treating yourself expo in canada blue cheese is at the top of my list when it comes to barney's farm


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 29, 2012)

thats harsh but true atleast for tangerine dream I've heard good about lsd and pineapple chunk is mixed some good some bad haven't really heard much of the critical kush though


Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> i would say any BF strain they tout as an award winner is a bust, LSD/Tangerine Dream/Pineapple Chunk/Critical Kush have all been mediocre or average, nothing award winning, nothing i would even consider giving an award unless it's one of those "congrats for participating" awards.


----------



## eyeslow999 (Jun 29, 2012)

Top dawg,huge sativa Dom buds smells similar to white widow but lacked in potency...
blue cheese , grew one main cola decent, but no keeper
Violator grew like a bubba kush but smelt like rotten citrus. I hated the smell but looked good, nice trich production.
tangerine dream, got a 16 week sativa that was garbage.
night shade, great plant turns purple good for outdoor, not a keeper though.
vanilla kush, not what I would call (kush) no kushy smells.


----------



## eyeslow999 (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh yeah LSD, very sativa like plant that finished in 11 weeks and was horrible , all phenols were alike.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 29, 2012)

I've got pineapple chunk clones on the go now. I had blue cheese but burnt them with a PH accident. The pineapple chunk clones root quite quickly and has an unusual leaf shape. I haven't flowered it yet.


----------



## DONB (Jun 29, 2012)

eyeslow999 said:


> Oh yeah LSD, very sativa like plant that finished in 11 weeks and was horrible , all phenols were alike.


((((((X2)))))


----------



## Benelli (Jun 29, 2012)

Here is some blue cheese. Just harvested one a few weeks ago. FANASTIC! Tangerine dream- bought 5--NEVER spouted. Sweet tooth was a HUGE producer, 6 1/2 oz dry. Decent taste, rock hard buds. PIneapple chunk was awesome, heavy producer 6-7oz per plant of rock hard buds. Would like to try grinspoon or lsd


----------



## budolskie (Jun 29, 2012)

here is my pineapple chunk from bf 9 out of 10 i sprouted in my heated propogator here they are yesterday maybe flower next week, i will keep yous updated if yous like???


----------



## budolskie (Jun 29, 2012)

i also had g-13 haze off them which 4 out of 10 sprouted


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a bit of experience with barney's not all positive.

Lsd was kick ass and I have another run of it going now. As for tangerine dream, grew it out for 14 wks and the smoke was not what I was expecting.

Friend has just came bk frm amsterdam with some red dragon, which I am looking foward to growing out next.


----------



## Trulife69 (Jun 29, 2012)

shit the bed haha. I saw liberty haze was a cup winner in a high times magazine and then looked it up and thought it was be a good producer and smoke. I might have jumped the gun but I will have to test them out and just see. Damn you barney ha.


----------



## althor (Jun 29, 2012)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> I have a bit of experience with barney's not all positive.
> 
> Lsd was kick ass and I have another run of it going now. As for tangerine dream, grew it out for 14 wks and the smoke was not what I was expecting.
> 
> Friend has just came bk frm amsterdam with some red dragon, which I am looking foward to growing out next.


 Red Dragon is one of the BF strains I have never seen anything bad about. Generally gets pretty high reviews from growers and smokers. I bought 1 pick and mix Red Dragon awhile back I will grow it out at some point (its way down the list) and see how it is.
But other than that, I wont use BF again. There are too many really good strains available from less commercial breeders.


----------



## RealSmokey (Jun 30, 2012)

*


GreenChile said:



Ive grown, Vanilla Kush, Blue Cheese, Acapulco Gold, and currently I have a Pineapple Chunk growing in the garden.
From what ive learned, Tangerine Dream is really nice, but its not stabalized so you kinda have to luck out to get the good phenotype. 

Overall I like Barney's Farm and next chance I get im going to grow some Dr. Grinspoon. I heard it was the bees knees if you like sativas.

Click to expand...

Hey **GreenChile **how did that Pineapple Chunk, i have a few of those beans coming my way in from the mail soon,, were they a easy grow? ,,good results mann??*


----------



## Gioganja (Jul 9, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> ^^^
> Yeah I was gonna ask about the LSD. Is it really all its cracked up to be? Do the seeds germ? Anyone's been on them? Good yield?


my LSD is a MONSTER. two feet tall with eight tops at only seven weeks. Liberty Haze is doing well too. Sixteen nice tops and a foot tall at four weeks.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2012)

I recall reading about an outdoor harvest of BF and other strains last October. The plants were vigorous and produced much bud ... that even after extended cure smelled of nowt but hay and were of only middling potency. I find that unacceptable. cn


----------



## Trulife69 (Jul 10, 2012)

gio,Liberty seem stable? How is the liberty on nutes? Heavy feeder or easy to burn?


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jul 10, 2012)

Barney's Farm is pure fake!

Go with Mr. Nice or TGA!


----------



## porky501 (Jul 10, 2012)

Barney's Blue Cheese is the best. Top shelf taste and smell, and a nice indica hit, very relaxing. Good dense nugs, all arround keeper and my number one mamma.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Mr. nice hell ya but tga I would order barney's blue cheese long before I ordered from tga. tga is over priced and most every plant is completly different from what I've heard plus I've heard a lot about hermies with tga. but I have heard nothing but good things about barney's blue cheese. I wouldn't order any other strain from barney myself. I would go with serious seeds or mr. nice you can't go wrong with them two breeders Imo. 


Nightmarecreature said:


> Barney's Farm is pure fake!
> 
> Go with Mr. Nice or TGA!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 10, 2012)

Cloning Pineapple Chunk now - I'll let you know. The Mum looks a bit strange. Stretchy looking clones but heard good reviews.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jul 10, 2012)

growing critical kush still, no herm yet, low trich production, little to no bud mass yet but still looks like it has 9 weeks left.


----------



## Gioganja (Jul 10, 2012)

Trulife69 said:


> gio,Liberty seem stable? How is the liberty on nutes? Heavy feeder or easy to burn?


she likes water a week after transplanting. I LIKE TO KEEP IT SAFE WITH HYBRIDS; it seems that strains like LH who are genetic clusterfucks -lets be honest- take less nicely to nutrient regimentation than strains like LSD who are crossed with skunk (a much hardier plant).

However, she likes a nutrient solution that is 2/3 less powerful than the one I feed to the LSD.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 10, 2012)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> growing critical kush still, no herm yet, low trich production, little to no bud mass yet but still looks like it has 9 weeks left.


I've never seen a Seed Co quote such a high yield. What was it? About 850 g / SQ M ?? Ridiculous really. I was interested in that but I've got Power Kush (Dinafem) on the go right now and they are looking nice. 8 under one light.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 10, 2012)

fuck im sick of all this barneys bashing i have had nothing but good results from barneys in fact they are the one breeder i keeop coming back to again and again. i have grown out vanilla kush, laughing buddha, and morning glory.

the laughing buddha was awesome im going to be growing that one for many yrs to come best sativa i have grown yet.

vanilla kush is the heaviest yielder i have found yet with a unique awesome vanilla flavour when smoking, bag appeal is through the roof with real dense rock hard buds ligh green in colour and just covered in light orange hairs. im doing my second grow of this strain now.(this strain likes extra calcium)

Morning glory was not the biggest yielder i was expecting more but i did have some issues through the grow too. the smoke was incredible though a real hazey type smoke almost overpowering in a racey sort of a way not much on smell. that said this strain did well enough that im growing out some clones now to see if i can get better results this time around without the issues i had last time. (this strain needs extra magnesium)

im growing out tangerine dream next and i know i will get nice results. i have seen good grows of the td. 
i reckon if you are getting poor results with barneys your skills proabably arent up to scratch because i have found them to be one of the most reliable breeders around


----------



## pitbull420 (Jul 10, 2012)

I ordered 3 top dawg none of them popped. Tangerine dream was a big yielder of by far the worst bud I've ever grown (fucken junk). Sweetooth was a good yielder with above average potency but really lacked in flavor. Personally I'll never pick up anything from them again JMO.


----------



## 3fingerlid (Jul 10, 2012)

I bought Tangerine Dream because of the hype and it has been my biggest disappointment. Pretty good yield but definite crap compared to other strains.


----------



## althor (Jul 10, 2012)

2easy said:


> fuck im sick of all this barneys bashing i have had nothing but good results from barneys in fact they are the one breeder i keeop coming back to again and again. i have grown out vanilla kush, laughing buddha, and morning glory.
> 
> the laughing buddha was awesome im going to be growing that one for many yrs to come best sativa i have grown yet.
> 
> ...


Or, maybe you should try something other than Barney's Farm and see the difference. Tangerine Dream is a piece of crap. Yeah I got nice yields from it but it went over 14 weeks and the buzz is like a clumsy type of buzz. Its not good at all.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 10, 2012)

althor said:


> Or, maybe you should try something other than Barney's Farm and see the difference. Tangerine Dream is a piece of crap. Yeah I got nice yields from it but it went over 14 weeks and the buzz is like a clumsy type of buzz. Its not good at all.


lol maybe you should grow more than one strain. before you write a breeder off completely, also you say it was a good learning curve i would be willing to bet you didnt grow that strain to her full potential. sativas can be a finicky plant to grow and if you mess it up it can have a really negative effect on the smoko. 

i have grown plenty of other breeders gear and yes there are plenty of other breeders out there with good weed but there is absolutely nothing wrong with barneys gear. i keep coming back to it because it is reliable. its like the vanilla kush it may not be the most potent weed that i have grown but i know if i pop a seed even just one i will get a huge yield with great bag appeal and a nice smell/taste. for example i have just finished doing a few runs of some other breeders gear and after getting some yields much lower than expected (good quality smoke though) i have gone back to my vanilla kush because i know it will get me a great yield people love to smoke it so it will fly out the door once dried and i will get some much needed cash to cover my ever increasing powerbill.

i will always continue to grow other breeders stuff as im always searching for the next better strain to keep in my garden but i dare say there will always be a place for barneys farm


----------



## Calmlikeozil (Jul 10, 2012)

1 sweet tooth auto 1 LSD in the dirt today. 2 seeds 2 germinated. Have tang dream germ. Now. II'll keep u updated


----------



## B.B.V.C. (Jul 10, 2012)

i did a lot of research on here before i bought my seeds and i decided on bf blue cheese and a couple other strains from other breeders. Wish I would have picked up some serious or mr nice though, I don't think I've ever heard anything bad about either of them


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 11, 2012)

I did 1 LSD fem. Very vigorous and hardy, cloned very easily. Looks amazing. Smells amazing. Trimmed up nice. The only bad thing I could say is it wasn't that great of a smoke. I won't grow it again. I did go back to it today after sitting in a jar for close to 8 months and it did seem to get me baked. Probably because I haven't had it in 8 months. Still not as good as my other strains. I still got close to a pound I need to smoke up. Anyone wanna come do about 600 bong tokes?


----------



## ataxia (Jul 11, 2012)

i popped three Barney's Crimea Blue a few years ago ...(not sure if the strain is till available).. but i had no complaints at all with the beans, very quick flowering time .... each plant was fairly uniform, potency, taste, bag appeal were all up to par... no hermies. That being said i've seen LSD, and Vanilla Kush that turned out to be complete GARBAGE.
I would love to have those Crimea Blue beans again


----------



## raiderman (Jul 11, 2012)

my critical kush beautiful.purplish leaves ,temp78,ro water,1000 watts,ac,fans,exhaust system,everything timed in no hermies here any plants i'm runnin.


----------



## elgato420 (Jul 11, 2012)

The only thing I've grown from barneys is L.S.D, what a shitty strain! Took forever to finish and the buds were very fluffy and not potent at all, it was a really great yielder though.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 11, 2012)

if yu do cheese or blue cheese go with big budda,amazing plant,ea one.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 11, 2012)

guy incognito said:


> I did 1 LSD fem. Very vigorous and hardy, cloned very easily. Looks amazing. Smells amazing. Trimmed up nice. The only bad thing I could say is it wasn't that great of a smoke. I won't grow it again. I did go back to it today after sitting in a jar for close to 8 months and it did seem to get me baked. Probably because I haven't had it in 8 months. Still not as good as my other strains. I still got close to a pound I need to smoke up. Anyone wanna come do about 600 bong tokes?


I.............


----------



## Mauler57 (Jul 11, 2012)

My last grow in hydro with Barneys Pineapple Chunk under 400W HPS was a stellar success. 3.5 z per plant...feminised seeds....Even had a pheno with purple in it! Arse kicking smoke and taste. The smell was definately different, but bag appeal and taste were a 10 out of 10. Actually cloned her and did 3 more grows with the Chunk. Great under a scrog too. Click the grow link below to see her growing...


----------



## raiderman (Jul 11, 2012)

nice grow brotha and plants.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jul 11, 2012)

I have smoked several phenos of the LSD one was really good and one was garbage. I'd still take the Clone only Blue Dream over LSD any day. Blue Dream is whored out here.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 11, 2012)

i never bot any lsd tho i started numerous times ordering it,lol...yea think i'll get a pac of fems bubblegum go good with my pac of violator kush under the 600.magic merlin,ecpd,purple og18, og18 mybe another pac of lemon og underr the 1000,,its the height thing.


----------



## Trulife69 (Jul 11, 2012)

you guys are getting me excited...When I started this thread I had been waiting on some B.F. strains and then there was a lot of bad comments and I was starting to think maybe I should have ordered something else but the last few post have been good to see. Im waiting to see if my liberty Haze and Critical Kush seeds pop..I just started them today so let the journey begin! Thanks fellas


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jul 11, 2012)

Sometimes it's better to just start off with the best! BF not being one of them. My picks are:
Gage Green Genetics (Grape Stomper and several others) 
Bohdi (Lots of good shit!) 
TGA (Vortex and Ace of Spades)
Serious Seeds (Kali Mist and White Russian
Mr. Nice (Lots of good shit!)
Cali Connection ( Deadhead OG and several others)
Pyramid Seeds (The most underrated vendor with powerful dope!) TUT and Anestesia
SureFire seeds (Firestarter)
Dankhouse (Double barrel OG and several others)
OG Raskal (The White and White Fire)


----------



## Trulife69 (Jul 11, 2012)

Im not into tga's unstable strains but was considering Mr.Nice or Serious but I went with barneys.. I'll just have to wait and see


----------



## 2easy (Jul 11, 2012)

yeah and gage green was a massive let down, cali con have a bad rep for herms although im growing buddha tahoe right now.

makes me wonder you actually grown any of these nightmare?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 11, 2012)

Trulife69 said:


> you guys are getting me excited...When I started this thread I had been waiting on some B.F. strains and then there was a lot of bad comments and I was starting to think maybe I should have ordered something else but the last few post have been good to see. Im waiting to see if my liberty Haze and Critical Kush seeds pop..I just started them today so let the journey begin! Thanks fellas


my critical kush was a freebie during 420 ,this is a very beautiful plant,purply colored leaves cant believe they gave good beans away,gonna drop palenty . i bot thier violator kush after seeing these.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 11, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Sometimes it's better to just start off with the best! BF not being one of them. My picks are:
> Gage Green Genetics (Grape Stomper and several others)
> Bohdi (Lots of good shit!)
> TGA (Vortex and Ace of Spades)
> ...


mr.nice and serious no doubt i'm to scared to do the others,lol.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 11, 2012)

i bought some mr nice today


----------



## raiderman (Jul 11, 2012)

i want that medacine man. at sea of seeds yu get 18 beans per pac.


----------



## riverchaser (Jul 11, 2012)

I grew out a Crimea Blue...shit was dank. Had a funky ass smell and a little of the berry taste. Lost half of it to mold though, however it was not supposed to be 80 degrees where I live in march. Spring cut in to my indoor grow, how fucked is that. I even had the air conditioner in and still couldn't get beat the heat.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm loving my Double Dutch from Serious Seeds. Also have White Russian and have pictures of Chronic in my Albums. 

I've got some Pineapple clones here too that I'm getting rid of today to a friend, she's a good grower. 

There's no way I'd part with my White Russian or Double Dutch clones though!! 

I prefer Dutch Co's. Haven't gone full circle with Barneys yet so not definite. The Pineapple chunk clones look a bit of a weird shape.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jul 12, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Sometimes it's better to just start off with the best! BF not being one of them. My picks are:
> Gage Green Genetics (Grape Stomper and several others)
> Bohdi (Lots of good shit!)
> TGA (Vortex and Ace of Spades)
> ...


I don't grow anything till I smoke it first. I have smoked almost everyone of them.
Smoked: 
Grape Stomper
Vortex
Kali Mist
White Russian
Deadhead OG
A few strains of Mr. Nice
Tut
Anestesia
THe White
White Fire
Double Barrel OG

Growing:
Vortex
Grape Stomper
Goji OG
White Russian
Deadhead OG
TUT
Anestesia
The White
White Fire
and many others not listed on here including several RD strains.

I smoke about 3 new strains a week at 1 gram each for free. Cali has it perks.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 12, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm loving my Double Dutch from Serious Seeds. Also have White Russian and have pictures of Chronic in my Albums.
> 
> I've got some Pineapple clones here too that I'm getting rid of today to a friend, she's a good grower.
> 
> ...


those sound fantastic,i done thier white russian,love it.rdr.


----------



## DOPEYD33 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have only grown 1 BF strain, which was Vanilla Kush.. Lets just say I never had so many problems with a plant before..


----------



## 2easy (Jul 18, 2012)

DOPEYD33 said:


> I have only grown 1 BF strain, which was Vanilla Kush.. Lets just say I never had so many problems with a plant before..


vanilla kush loves a lot of extra calcium but othr than that i cant see why it would cause anyone any problems


----------



## raiderman (Jul 18, 2012)

heres the free critical kush from 420.free seed.


----------



## iNUPE (Jul 19, 2012)

finished a pineapple chunk

stretched to all hell.. easily 6ft +
all the bud foxtailed one me
never got dense, extremely thin, flimsy (which is a shame, because it was a SHIT LOAD of bud from one plant... if they would have "filled out" id be extremely happy")
it was about a 11 week strain.. so all that 55 day shit is out the window

despite the the negative appearance

1. it smelled great while growing.. like rotting fruit
2. it smells wonderful freshly dried.. no cure.. i currently have it curing now on day 3 of a 2 week cure
3. the initial smoke reports that i got back from it was that everyone REALLY liked it.. it just doesnt look like anything special.. and for my reasons of growing.. bag appeal means alot.


would i grow it again.. probably not... but do i deem it a waste of time.. not really...i wouldnt call it crap.. its been then the greenhouse gear i grew.. although the Greenhouse gear LOOKED better in the bag,, but this smoke blows that out the water


----------



## raiderman (Jul 19, 2012)

i may give apineapple chunk a shot.


----------



## smokeyjoejoe (Sep 4, 2012)

2easy said:


> lol maybe you should grow more than one strain. before you write a breeder off completely, also you say it was a good learning curve i would be willing to bet you didnt grow that strain to her full potential. sativas can be a finicky plant to grow and if you mess it up it can have a really negative effect on the smoko.
> 
> i have grown plenty of other breeders gear and yes there are plenty of other breeders out there with good weed but there is absolutely nothing wrong with barneys gear. i keep coming back to it because it is reliable. its like the vanilla kush it may not be the most potent weed that i have grown but i know if i pop a seed even just one i will get a huge yield with great bag appeal and a nice smell/taste. for example i have just finished doing a few runs of some other breeders gear and after getting some yields much lower than expected (good quality smoke though) i have gone back to my vanilla kush because i know it will get me a great yield people love to smoke it so it will fly out the door once dried and i will get some much needed cash to cover my ever increasing powerbill.
> 
> i will always continue to grow other breeders stuff as im always searching for the next better strain to keep in my garden but i dare say there will always be a place for barneys farm



Sounds like someone is on the barneys farm pay role, or he enjoy's toking more than spliffs if you know what i mean. LOL


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2012)

final result.critical kush.2.55 dry oz...strong weed i know that.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 4, 2012)

GreenChile said:


> Overall I like Barney's Farm and next chance I get im going to grow some Dr. Grinspoon. I heard it was the bees knees if you like sativas.


And if you have space for a plant that needs 6 months. Which I will next month and Grinspoon is on my radar!


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 4, 2012)

I just culled my 2 strains I had of Barney's. LSD and Red Dragon (Both Fems). Both are definitely on the connoisseur level as to the yield was avg. I recieved 5 beans of each and kept the 2 most potent phenos for mothers. After about 10 months or so the LSD started to herm. The Red Dragon as of yet hasn't hermed or lost any potency (Gave a cut of each to a friend) Both were also used in an outdoor experiment and the LSD really herm'd in the harsh season. Aside from the herm issue I really enjoyed the all around effect of the LSD especially the flavour when grown in soil, YUM. Thats my 2 cents, Peace

I am looking into trying a couple of his Reg's in the near future tho!!


----------



## 2easy (Sep 5, 2012)

smokeyjoejoe said:


> Sounds like someone is on the barneys farm pay role, or he enjoy's toking more than spliffs if you know what i mean. LOL


3 posts and this is what you come up with. wake up to yourself troll


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 5, 2012)

ive grown out vanilla kush 3 times. the pheno i had turns purple at the end no matter the temps, dont yield very good and has low potency compared to other strains ive tried. but it did have a vanilla smell and taste which was nice


----------



## kentuckyboy (Sep 5, 2012)

I've been growing indoors for a year now using genetics that I bought from Attitude. My 1st grow I grew out a freebie BF's Pineapple Chunk that was not the sativa dominant pheno and was finished by day 62 when I decided to harvest. It is some of my favorite smoke ever. I just love the taste of it. The buzz is potent and the smell is pretty skunky. Not something you want to grow without odor control. At least my pheno you wouldn't want to. I actually did since it was my first grow, and I was so fucking paranoid the last week and after harvest while it is drying it stinks so damn bad. You could smell it outside my house a couple doors down and it smelled straight up like skunk. Good thing here in Kentucky skunks are everywhere and we are constantly smelling their spray, so nobody was the wiser. My girlfriends mom showed up unannounced at my house right after I had harvested the Pineapple Chunk. You got to love that bullshit. Lol! Anyways when she was walking up to my front door she suddenly had this funny look on her face and said it smells like a skunk right here. I was like yeah they get under my house sometimes and try to spray my neighbors dog. I guess that's what happened. She actually believed what I said cause it was logical, but I bought a carbon filter before I started my next grow just to be on the safe side. Plus I think the stinkier the strain is the more I tend to like it!

Since I had good luck with that Barney's Farm strain, I decided to go ahead and buy some more Barney's Farm genetics. I bought a couple Red Cherry Berry's, because I like skunk strains along with indica's. And since this is a cross of just that I said wtf! I also bought a 5pk of Blue Cheese, and I tried to grow one of those out and it was looking beautiful until it completely hermied on me. It actually looked straight up like a male but it was a feminized seed. I did have some serious heat issues with the heat earlier this summer, so I am going to chalk it up as my fault this time. I'm going to try it again soon, because I heard that it is a really good strain. That's all I have from Barney's Farm for now so that's about all I can contribute to this discussion.


----------



## joe586 (Sep 22, 2012)

i should of checked here first....crap! i just completed my order from attitude for BF violator


----------



## 2easy (Sep 22, 2012)

hell if you don't want em send em to me and i will send you some of my beans i have a ton of strains in my stash that i havnt even opened yet and i like barneys gear.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2012)

joe586 said:


> i should of checked here first....crap! i just completed my order from attitude for BF violator


That strain name ... oh my. cn


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 22, 2012)

Pineapple chunk stank out my place and knocked out my friends. Its strong and stinky and very mild resistant. Bit slow for me tho. Nearly 9 weeks is too long .


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 23, 2012)

I just statred a Blue Cheese under 12/12


----------



## canna_420 (Sep 24, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> I just statred a Blue Cheese under 12/12


I been useing barnies Blue cheese cutting for years, Its the best BC Ive ad. If you get the right pheno you get hard solid nugs that STINK with a sour bberry flavour.
One of my fav plants, just stinks when its growing


----------



## dwc rebel (Sep 24, 2012)

Picked up some pineapple chunk clones yesterday, just two cuts made the car reek.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 24, 2012)

dwc rebel said:


> Picked up some pineapple chunk clones yesterday, just two cuts made the car reek.



Wait til you harvest it. It reeks and it's knockout !!


----------



## CEEJR (Sep 27, 2012)

Acapulco Gold last grow. Long and lanky and the buzz is mind numbing. Growing a VK now with no issues.


----------



## Reloader (Sep 27, 2012)

I have been growing pineapple chunk for about 4 straight grows, I love it, big yielder and very potent. Love the way it smells.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 27, 2012)

canna_420 said:


> I been useing barnies Blue cheese cutting for years, Its the best BC Ive ad. If you get the right pheno you get hard solid nugs that STINK with a sour bberry flavour.
> One of my fav plants, just stinks when its growing



Sounds good to me. I've got Blue cheese and also started some cheese bomb, but that's not Barney's.
The BC seems to be off to a slow start though.


----------



## Honda Cog (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm a first time grower and for some reason i picked BF from day one,picked up 2 LSD and 1 liberty haze 1 morning gory and a bunch of freebie from attitude.

1 LSD crack but didn't take at all,so i have 1 LSD and 1 LH growing in soil both looks great at after 23 days.

Mind you its my first grow so course it will look good to me..

After reading this thread i was wonder if the method used to grow BF seeds is the reason for mixed results hydro/soil ?

Again im a newbie grower so i could have it all wrong,i plan to mainline my girls next week after following nugsbucket work i will be happy to post pic and thoughts once i start seeing results.

I will start looking at other vendors too,MR nice sounds....well nice.?


----------



## razzmatazz82 (Nov 10, 2012)

Vanilla Kush, LSD and Crimea Blue all worked out well for me. Though LSD had the greatest tendency for seeding. Running VK at the moment.View attachment 2405425


----------



## canna_420 (Nov 11, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Sounds good to me. I've got Blue cheese and also started some cheese bomb, but that's not Barney's.
> The BC seems to be off to a slow start though.


She is slow in veg, but comes on fast in flower


----------



## Stellah (Nov 12, 2012)

Trulife69 said:


> Wanted to start a thread about Barneys Farm Strains
> 
> *Best & Worst BF strains
> *Stable strains
> ...


True you are from my homeland....Love Idaho.G13 Haze is by far the best I have grown from Barney.Got some going now.I have grown it for about 5 yrs maybe and it kicks ass.Very stable very reliable and when prepared properly the buzz is outstanding.I would like to point out that people have issues with different strains typically because they do not know what they are doing.For instance lets say you have a bean that will not open....take the bean,put between the fingers and gently squeeze,wait til it cracks put it back and watch it grow!Patience is huge.The hermie thing I a have heard of and I am sure it happens but in all the years I have grown I have never had a plant that hermied from Barney.


----------



## hydranthead (Nov 12, 2012)

Got a bad TD pheno, 13 weeks, airy and weak. PC was OUTSTANDING. Daily smoker for 18 years and this one never failed. Went 11 weeks but extremely dense, fruity and a serious ko. 22 oz from 2 indoors. Running Vanilla Kush right now and I have 2 phenos. One is short, stout, purpling, and is finishing much faster than the other pheno which tripled it's height in flowering...serious pain in the ass with the tops running 4 inches above my reflector. Less dense but visibly double the flower size. Only time will tell which one will end up better


----------



## BigeoffTidwell (Nov 12, 2012)

Vanilla kush dankness, enough said


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Nov 12, 2012)

LSD is a good high, and a halfway descent yield, once you dial in her needs. It's not the best strain i've grown, but i serves my needs really well. If you FIM it fairly early, you can get many main colas, and it stays short and bushy. It doesn't smell all that much when growing, either, and that was one of the reasons why i selected it. It takes about 8-9 weeks.


----------



## BigeoffTidwell (Nov 12, 2012)

I forgot about LSD my buddy grew that, there's not a strong taste but was literally covered in trichs.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Nov 12, 2012)

I grew out a Barney's Farm Feminized Pineapple Chunk that I got for free, and it is one of my favorite strains that I have grown so far. It was super dense and completely triched up. I had the more indica looking pheno that finished in about 60 days. Let me tell you that this was the stinkiest strain that I have grown to date. I could smell skunk 2 houses down the last 2 weeks of flowering and after I harvested it. I was so damn paranoid, but I was so happy after everything was said and done. It was some top knotch smoke to say the least. Mine definitely had a cheesey taste to it. It was definitely worth growing again in my opinion, so I bought a couple more seeds of this strain for future reference.

I was looking around for another Barney's Farm strain that I heard was really good, and I decided to buy a 5 pk. of some feminized Blue Cheese. I grew 1 out back over the summer, and I believe due to the heat issues I was facing at that time, it ended up turning out to be a full blown hermie on me! I'm still going to give it another try just because I heard it is some bomb ass smoke. Plus, like I said, I had some serious heat issues that probably caused it. I think I will get a successful harvest the next time I give it a go, but if I don't I will not try it ever again. Lol!


----------



## Fat Sticky Nugs (Nov 12, 2012)

Growing out a Pineapple Chunk currently right now. Day 70 of veg with 3 toppings on her. Going under 600w hps in a week. 
Will post results if anyones interested!


----------



## Chronicknowledge42o (Nov 15, 2012)

Growing vanilla kush & critical kush side by side in 2 under current systems check out my grow log. Both are amazing strains, Got off to ruff starts as seedlings but recovered great and I assume are going to yield very nicely. Stop in my journal & check it out, Going to flowering this sunday 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/579152-under-current-16-plant-2400w.html#post8216254


----------



## 2easy (Nov 15, 2012)

vanilla kush once again proves itself to be a huge yielder







Sativa pheno #2. i have grown 2 VK's so far. 

this pheno was by far the most sativa of the 2 and ended up with pretty airy buds aswell very sativa in appearance with sativa structure. took a full 2 weeks to show flowers after the flip and flowered for at least 10 weeks all up. the smoke is average and the smell is more of an earthy Kush smell than vanilla.

the other pheno i grew which i call Sativa pheno #1 was still fairly sativa in appearance however i think it was the pheno to look for. very thin sativa style leaves, sativa growth pattern with long branches that search for light rather than your classic indica shape. bud set was quicker on this pheno showing buds after only a week. flowered all up for 9 weeks and was absolutely chock a block with very heavy very dense very hairy buds. very indica stone and most definietly had a vanilla taste to it. very nice. 

i was dissapointed this pheno didnt turn out as nice as the first one. probably still crack my other 2 beans to see what i get. i have seen a very heavy indica pheno in other peoples grows so i will be watching out for that one.


----------



## bbspills (Dec 3, 2012)

I just popped a blue cheese so this will be my first Barney's Farm run. I did have a buddy that grew out the Vanilla Kush and it was a winner.

I also have two Liberty Haze's that I'll pop depending on how the blue cheese run goes.


----------



## Luther (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow, maybe I'm just lucky with the Tangerine Dream. The first grow I topped them twice and I had tremendous cone shaped buds. I had to use plenty of stakes, but in the end I could put a football in the center of the plant and not touch the bud cones growing. All the seeds germinated as easy as the others and they grew just fine. If anything, I would have wanted a little stronger stems as plenty of support was needed when they were topped.

And the Acapulco Gold. We all thought the smoke was milder than we were hoping but the buds were gold and impressive. We stuck one huge cola in a tall glass jar...and it still is in there a year later. GOLD...


----------



## duudical (Dec 13, 2012)

I wish I would have read the reviews here of Tangerine Dream ahead of time, but I don't regret growing it to be honest. It is just finishing week 8, so has a while to go, but to me (totally inexperienced by the way, this is only my 3rd grow), the plant looks great. Of course, the proof is in the smoking so that will have to wait. But the plant itself grew nicely and the buds are continuing to bulk up very considerably. This plant was flowered under LED:


----------



## calicat (Dec 13, 2012)

Barney's strains that I have grown and enjoyed the entire process especially when its done and having smoke sessions with my family members. They are the following and in no particular order....Pineapple Chunk ( just sublime one of my favorite smokes ); Critical Og ( beautiful marriage of the critical mass and og..had the structure of the critical mass and the hit and taste of the og); Blue Mammoth ( ruderalis didnt take but after two days when forced to 12/12 grew like a beast. enjoyable smoke); Liberty Haze ( lime funkadelic goodness). Want to really try vanilla kush, violator kush, lsd, crimea blue, lemon amnesia and acapulco gold. I might even try tangerine dream eventhough there are many mixed opinions about that strain.


----------



## whitefrost (Dec 13, 2012)

ive done crimea blue 8 or 9 times i love it been a bumper crop every time dialed her in after a couple grows little nute sensitive but mg hungry great stable plant never had one turn on me done in 70 days on the dot everytime


----------



## smr73 (Dec 20, 2012)

View attachment 2450260View attachment 2450261View attachment 2450262View attachment 2450263View attachment 2450264
This is Barney's Pineapple Chunk and my first grow. I have a 600 watt hps and each plant is in a 1 gallon container with a mixture of soil and bat guano. I grew them for exactly four weeks from the day I planted the seeds at an 18/6 cycle before switching it to 12/12. These pictures were taken 11 days into flowering as pistils had shown after just 4 days. Im hoping to only flower these for 9 weeks total but only time will tell. I was going to try some things to get them to finish quicker in the end by maybe cold shocking them or changing the light cycle to 9/15, but this is my first grow so those ideas may not even make sense to do. Anyhow I think it's going alright I've had some curling leaves due to light and heat stress and lack of humidity I believe but I've made adjustments and this plant can handle almost anything. It's been an easy grow throughout. I would love some constructive criticism from anyone but as far as Barney's seeds go, I am giving it a thumbs up after one order. small sample size but the packaged arrived discreetly and within maybe 9 days of ordering.


----------



## 2easy (Dec 20, 2012)

vanilla kush































also she has the potential to get much frostier than this she is jsut suffering a little in the australian heat


----------



## welsh stoner (Dec 28, 2012)

I've ordered Barneys Blue Cheese and their Lemon Amnesia which are due tomorrow(Attitude Seeds).
Smoked both out in Amsterdam and both were spot on, just hope mine turn out the same.


----------



## gonzoseeds (Dec 28, 2012)

I recently joined rollitup and reading your posts. I disagree about the Tangerine Dream. I have an excellent cut of it. I did not grow from seed though, so I dont know how many beans were popped to get this one. But it is exceptional. Dense, vigorous, and extreme tangerine smell starting at week 3 in flower.


----------



## 2easy (Dec 28, 2012)

there is definitely some god finds in the tangerine dream. check this one out by "Zibra" 

i have never seen another TD like it though

























looks dank to me


----------



## treeman14307 (Dec 28, 2012)

That sux to hear,I have 2 fem vegging now.They really do seem to have a lot of vigor.I guess I'll have to depend on the Mazar and Pineapple chunk.


----------



## bassgrowth (Jan 8, 2013)

whitefrost said:


> ive done crimea blue 8 or 9 times i love it been a bumper crop every time dialed her in after a couple grows little nute sensitive but mg hungry great stable plant never had one turn on me done in 70 days on the dot everytime


just ordered some crimea blue beans, im glad to hear you say this. i did alot of research to get some faster yield strains and CB was one of my favs i picked. Now, you say its nute sensitve, and you dialed it in.. any tips? seasoned grower restarting from all seeds after big move. ppms, defieciencys, like/hates food etc. id love to pick your brain..
also im assuimg topping and scrog are a go for this lady, ive see nit done online but i want a handson opinion.


----------



## duudical (Jan 10, 2013)

Tangerine Dream grown in coco. She is approaching the end of 12 weeks of 12/12 at which point I think I will take her. Trich's are pretty much all cloudy at this point with some amber. Hoping the remaining clear trichs cloud up in the next few days. I have never grown this, nor smoked this, before. But I can say this thing grew like a champ from germination on. The main cola is this crazy haystack looking thing that is so thick it takes two hands to get around it and it is dense as shit. There are other large buds, but the main cola makes everything else look small. Crazy cool looking plant.


----------



## droach18 (Jan 12, 2013)

I am currently starting my first grow with autoflowering seeds going indoors under CFL. I have a tropical soil, a 3 gallon pot, and Foxfarm soil trio nutrients. I planted it today and after reading alot of this thread, I hope it all works out for me. It is an Auto-Critical Rapido. I will update on how things go down for me, hoping for the best right!?


----------



## doowmd (Jan 12, 2013)

Read thru 4 40 post pages hoping to find some input on the Liberty haze and everbodys on the pineapple chunk bandwagon. Anybody got anything to say about the Liberty Haze grow report wise? High wise?


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jan 12, 2013)

Liberty and Critical have been posted. I hope for the best. Do you think they are all duds or was there perhaps a bad batch that was sent out?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 12, 2013)

Liberty appears to be a bust from what ive seen. critical kush as well. im super pissed at barneys lately.

i had a fucking waste of time vanilla kush. stupid ass bull crap plant. everyone hates it i know thats had it. wish i woulda known back then when i bought it.
tangerine dream has always sucked ass no matter how good it looked growing. 

but i understand if people find keepers...

I had a totally awesome Crimea Blue plant. im pissed i didnt clone it as i saw it was sold out last i knew. that stuff was great.

Red cherry berry is a cool indica x skunk strain. it yields good, grows easy and has a funky cherry taste. sweet but a little skunky musty too. certainly notice the cherry. flowers a little long tho for an indica x skunk. around 10 weeks im smoking that right now outta the volcano.


----------



## blindbaby (Jan 13, 2013)

i got some fem lem sk from green house. out of 5, thee made it. each slightly different, one really had lots of orange hair. non of the three hermed or anything. none are good producers, in my exp. the smoke is tasty. and smooth. still, not a keeper....unless i had room to spare...overall, no complaints, tho.


----------



## duudical (Jan 14, 2013)

Harvested my Tangerine Dream last night. I know there is a lot of negative opinions on this strain, but mine seemed to be a decent pheno. Grew amazing, produced quite a bit of sticky, sweet-smelling ganja. Took 12 weeks - probably could have even gone another week but I wanted to take it when the trichomes where primarily cloudy. Here are some pics from last night. Lighting was bad so they aren't the best, but you can get the feel of it:

View attachment 2480076View attachment 2480077View attachment 2480078View attachment 2480079View attachment 2480080View attachment 2480081

Peace


----------



## fitzgib (Jan 14, 2013)

im growing a liberty haze out now, 8weeks into flower, prob got another 2 weeks left.
nice plant, real light feeder and easy to burn. but its come through and gonna yield high.

its a good plant, and ive never had a problem with barneys farm.


----------



## calicat (Jan 14, 2013)

doowmd said:


> Read thru 4 40 post pages hoping to find some input on the Liberty haze and everbodys on the pineapple chunk bandwagon. Anybody got anything to say about the Liberty Haze grow report wise? High wise?


Last cycle I ran 7 LH's and got all chemdog phenotypes. The largest yielder was one I lst'd at about slightly 2 z's. It is moderate eater. I would classify it as a slow flowering strain. The others I grew out in upright position with one top and one fim to each plant and responded well to it. The remaining six averaged roughly 1.7 ozs. I am suspicious they used their g-13 haze rather than what they said they used in their description as g-13. I have grown the Mississippi cuts, the airbourne g-13, and the pacific g-13 and it did not resemble Barney's g-13. Vegetation time was around close to 4 1/2 weeks. It responded well to folair feeding with fulvic acid. The aroma in flowering was a lime funkyadelic rotting corpse. After a 3 week cure the smoke is sublime with a distinctive lime chem lingering taste that gets stronger and stronger as you take more tokes. Extremely smooth imo best to smoke that strain in blunts or bongs. The finished product dark green with nice frostiness to it. Pretty dense the nugs were. There was no ceiling when you smoked it. The initial hit is a cerebral one to to front of your face and can travel to your body if you smoke too much. It will make you pass out if you smoke too much lol. Expansive to lungs. It was an enjoyable experience to grow and definately smoke. Heres the lst picture at precisely at 6 weeks flower and it took 70 days to finish the way I wanted it to.
http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o679/calicat71/Chronic/055.jpg


----------



## m30aps (Jan 14, 2013)

I've had no probs with barneys apart from there recommend flowering time, I've got critical kush drying now yield looks massive liberty haze 60to65 days flowering I'm on 77 days now,but again yield looks super massive.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jan 14, 2013)

a friend gifted me a few fem seeds of BF Red Cherry Berry.I only grew out 1 of them but it was nothing like the description. Poor yield, taste and buzz. It threw some mid flower nanners but not enough to toss it out. After smoking it I killed the clone I took for a mother and gave away all but a few grams of it. I may try the remaining seeds to see if i just got a bad pheno, which is a definite possibility, but Im in no hurry to try it again.


----------



## m30aps (Jan 14, 2013)

anybody any idea how long liberty haze takes to flower barneys says 60to65 days (i think) im on 77 days now, loads white pistols everywhere still, going brown down the bottom near top white, still no amber tricones. HELP


----------



## Malacath (Jan 16, 2013)

I got 3 Barneys Farm 8 Ball Kush seedlings growing right now. all the seeds i got cracked in 24 hours! in 48 hrs i placed in rockwool cubes. they were all born on jan 5 2013.


----------



## rarebreed619 (Jan 16, 2013)

m30aps said:


> anybody any idea how long liberty haze takes to flower barneys says 60to65 days (i think) im on 77 days now, loads white pistols everywhere still, going brown down the bottom near top white, still no amber tricones. HELP


Im currently growing liberty haze and from what ive been reading it depends on what pheno you get.


----------



## althor (Jan 16, 2013)

m30aps said:


> anybody any idea how long liberty haze takes to flower barneys says 60to65 days (i think) im on 77 days now, loads white pistols everywhere still, going brown down the bottom near top white, still no amber tricones. HELP


 You must have that 16 week pheno.


----------



## rarebreed619 (Jan 16, 2013)

Im hoping i get a indica dominate pheno out of my batch as the sativa pheno takes much longer.


----------



## althor (Jan 16, 2013)

I was given 1 fem Liberty Haze seed at Christmas and 1 Tangerine Dream. I have grown TD in the past and it sucked so I doubt I will ever use that seed, but I am curious about LH and what I am seeing I doubt it will ever be used either.
I wish she would have asked me about Barney's Farm before she made the order, I would have told her to save her money.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Jan 16, 2013)

i grew out barneys g13 haze. what can i say. great plant very easy to grow and very very potent. stinks to high heaven.

but i did buy 5 bf amnesia lemon and 0/5 germed. i was pissed what a waste of £35.


----------



## rarebreed619 (Jan 16, 2013)

althor said:


> I was given 1 fem Liberty Haze seed at Christmas and 1 Tangerine Dream. I have grown TD in the past and it sucked so I doubt I will ever use that seed, but I am curious about LH and what I am seeing I doubt it will ever be used either.
> I wish she would have asked me about Barney's Farm before she made the order, I would have told her to save her money.


The other 2 liberty haze we grew out were straight fire, very pretty plant.


----------



## althor (Jan 16, 2013)

rarebreed619 said:


> The other 2 liberty haze we grew out were straight fire, very pretty plant.


 Good to hear.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 17, 2013)

LSD Very potent easy as pie to grow
Amnesia Lemon ok but only 1of5 had lemon taste
Utopia Haze awesome clear high. Medium yield


----------



## peacenikchick (Jan 17, 2013)

i tried them last year for the first time. vanilla kush, top dawg, 8ball kush, red dragon. red dragon wouldnt pop, vk was like sickly and weak looking from time it sprouted till harvest, but i think i got a shit seed, buds were tiny airy things, but smell taste high real good, similar to th seeds burmese kush. im considering trying it again and hope for healthy seeds. 8ball was good quality but not great yield, sativaish buds and one of the worst trims ive ever had, very gooey though. top dawg had almost rene like smell, but not a very big plant, decent high. no herms from any of them, but none were really what i was looking for, except the vk may have the potential to be. these were all outdoors in southern ontario


----------



## dee520 (Jan 24, 2013)

canna_420 said:


> Barnies Blue Cheese is probably the most stable he as and most reliable.
> 
> Mine take a kicking, never ad any herm issues. The flavour of my pheno is sour berries on your pallet but cheesey dank smell to it not far of the original clone (much better than Dinafems, B Buddahs Cheese).
> 
> ...


Nirvana has some good stuff or its easy to grow with good results. Their Northern Lights or at least the batch I have is some fire and the white rhino and widow. Some other strains i had was bs like blackberry.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 24, 2013)

Blue Cheese and LSD for the win. Those are my 2 favorite Barney's thus far.


----------



## berrychronic (Feb 8, 2013)

anyone ordered from them recentley?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 8, 2013)

Not too recently...why?


----------



## blindbaby (Feb 12, 2013)

pics of the lemon skunks. they are current. while the smoke was tasty, and stoney, the yeild was really not very good. like the worst ive seen. lol. maybe it was me. but my other girls flourished.


----------



## blindbaby (Feb 12, 2013)

i have the aurora indica. i love it. its dank!


----------



## Kribs (Feb 12, 2013)

Best: Blue Cheese
Worst: G13 haze and Vanilla Kush


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 12, 2013)

Grew red dragon, my grow is on here. It turned out to be fire. Very potent, and stinky.


----------



## garj353 (Feb 27, 2013)

Got 5 seeds of Barneys G13 haze. Only 1 out of 5 germinated. I then germed 2 more seeds seedsman ww and orka from blimburn which germed in like 2-3 days. I don't know about Barney Ive been growing 6 plants at a time for 8 years now and get at least 85% germination, so i blamed the seeds. The 1 G13 haze that made it looks ok, but its only 2 weeks old, so i cant speak on the smoke yet. Anybody else have a barneys g13 haze experience?


----------



## kindnug (Feb 28, 2013)

I've grown 3 Barney's strains (10packs) LSD/Violator Kush/Vanilla Kush. 
Out of those 30 s33ds only one of the Vanilla Kush was potent enough to keep and even it got culled after a clone run. 
I got about 7 pheno. out of each 10pack > so very unstable genes.

Half the plants produced product closer Midgrade type buzz and a few had good potency but flavors were weak. 
I've found multiple keepers from 5packs of G13Labs and Dinafem. 
Even the worst plants from those packs were better than the best of Barney's plants that I had.


----------



## kindnug (Feb 28, 2013)

Now that doesn't mean I haven't seen some beautiful pictures on Rollitup of Violator/Vanilla/LSD(which actually sold me on them)
I got some that looked like the pictures...but tasted like musky sweetness or just plain muskyness after a month curing!

If bag appeal is all you care for then they are great strains but flavor and potency isn't top quality


----------



## kindnug (Feb 28, 2013)

If your thinking of buyin Barney's strains I suggest Older strains like Red Dragon or his Blue Chz
His s33d seem hit or miss with majority of them being far from a hit.


----------



## 2easy (Feb 28, 2013)

i agree with the older strains. laughing buddha is great and i believe it was created before all the cannabis cup rigging and bullshit. i loved my laughing buddha. if you can handle the long flowering time that is


----------



## slightlytoasted (Feb 28, 2013)

I had a similar experience as kindnug with Barneys. popped 5 fem tangerine dream and only 1 made it.

Barneys needs a little work iMPO


----------



## sine143 (Feb 28, 2013)

popped a single seed of their vanilla kush and laughing buddha. neither made it. had a single BC, showed week 7 hermi flowers and needed to go 9 weeks resin profile was interesting though. greasy is the only way to describe it. chucking Aos pollen at it. Amnesia Lemon single was my only BF keeper thus far. great hazy lemon flavor, nice up hight, decent yeild, not a single stamen.


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Feb 28, 2013)

2easy said:


> there is definitely some god finds in the tangerine dream. check this one out by "Zibra"
> 
> i have never seen another TD like it though
> 
> ...


I have had some smoke this cut of tangerine dream a grower I know here in Colorado use to have the same one with the purple leaves. Wow this strain was so amazing I will always remember the smell of it. It smelled like a tropical tangerine fruit straight up FIRE! And the taste was the exact same. The grower would grow huge trees air this strain and he said it was a large yielder. Once I had strain I realized why it won the awards it has. It is definitely in my top 10 faveroite smokes. It was very exotic. This phenotype is the keeper one for sure. I would buy some clones if anyone had any available it is that amazing.


----------



## akula (Feb 28, 2013)

berrychronic said:


> anyone ordered from them recentley?


I dont buy any gear from them, but from what others have told me that have bought from BF's recently:

Best BF strain: NONE

Worst BF strain: Anything and everything else they sell. 

I think they spend all their $$ on marketing and the CC and dont bother with developing good strains.


----------



## simonm (Mar 14, 2013)

beardietree said:


> Had Barneys laughing budda 30 seeds in their breeder pack ,6 sprouted ,6 males. Have not bothered with the breeder since


i bought 1 regular seed and its looking and smelling like one of the best strains i come across, i must of got really lucky exactly as described by barney, its in a sub tropical micro climate environment but i had some pinapple express autos turn out male and an LSD which died randomly at about a month and a half old. i am growing vanilla kush its going really well too. looks like the pictures and smells like description by barney.


----------



## Malacath (Mar 19, 2013)

Whats up folks!!! its been 2 months since i posted here with those small pics of my freshly sprouted 8 Ball Kush from Barneys Farm. I must say this strain is a pleasure to grow. havent flipped yet but i will in a few weeks (shes already starting to show sex). I still havent trained these and i will in a couple days when i transplant into bigger buckets. these babies are being grown completely organic with lots of earthworm castings (thanks to the rev and Skunk Magazine for encouraging me to do an organic run). 8 Ball Kush is also very easy to clone with strong roots. i topped the 8 Balls and their tops were cloned and are the small ones next to the buckets. 8 Ball Kush 3 has 2 clones cause i accidentally clipped a branch a while ago when i was spraying the undersides of leaves in my garden. the branch was so small like an inch and i said what the hell ill try and clone her, i didnt even clone at a node section it cloned from the middle of stem no problem. ALL 3 WERE BORN ON JANUARY 9, 2013.
PEEP IT!

8 BALL KUSH 1 2 3 












I initially ordered these seeds from Barney's cause i was looking for an Afghani or Pakistani type of nug wich are my favorites. and i liked the description. 


My next grow is gunna consist of Hindu Kush from Sensi Seeds. and White Widow from DinaFem.


El Mero Mero.


----------



## Lemon Sour (Mar 19, 2013)

2easy said:


> fuck im sick of all this barneys bashing i have had nothing but good results from barneys in fact they are the one breeder i keeop coming back to again and again. i have grown out vanilla kush, laughing buddha, and morning glory.
> 
> the laughing buddha was awesome im going to be growing that one for many yrs to come best sativa i have grown yet.
> 
> ...


I hear ya. i know this thread is kinda old, but I have a word or 2 to put in with the comments.

First off, to all you guys bashing the Tangerine Dream, instead of just saying it was "pure garbage" please state why it was. Are you sure you just didn't know what you were doing?

I ordered a 5 pack of TD recently and I plucked 3 Sativa phenos out of the 5. The 2 Indicas I'm keeping smell great so far and are the squattest plants in my whole garden and I am going to keep it for SOG if I like the smoke. It's looking like it will produce one big bud stalk and finish about 24 in. tall.

So if you think it sucks, why? Did you only grow out one seed etc? Because if so, it's not a fair trial.

I just grew out 11 AK47 Regulars from SS and got 6 herms outta the bunch. That's saying a lot to have that many herms. I'm still not complaining that much tho, the last 5 are looking ok. "Will make the final call when they finish.

I got Plush Berry from TGA going right now and it is the best looking plants outta the bunch so I wouldn't knock TGA either.

I dunno, seems the people knocking aren't really saying why.


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Mar 20, 2013)

Been running lsd on n off for 4+ years...absolutely love it...two patients of mine in particular, its all theyll smoke


----------



## rippn13 (Mar 20, 2013)

I am currently growing a TD, a LSD, and a Lib Haze. I have no complaints about any of them so far. The TD has been vegging for about a 10 weeks and the other 2 have been vegging for about 6 weeks. The TD has been just fine. It reminds me of the G13 we use to grow back in the late 80's and early 90's. Not much feeding required. It has been topped several times and will be ready to flower in another week or 2. The LSD and Lib Haze have just been topped for the first time and are starting to fill out. 

I have stopped using nutes for this grow and am just using ph'd water. I did mix 3 tblspns of Marine Cuisine in with each 5 gallon container and that has been all the feed. I can post some pics later of all 3.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Mar 20, 2013)

I've grown Laughing Buddha from Barneys twice ( 2010 and again 2012 ) both time cost £25 from local groww shop, ( 5 fem seeds ) both times turned out very good. Ive also been to the motherlode--eg Barneys coffeeshop in Amsterdam several times, ironic thing is the seeds there cost nearly twice as much as they did back home. These positive experiences of growing Barneys seeds had made it one of the better seed companys in my reckoning, now after reading you guys nightmare stories I'm not so sure.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Mar 20, 2013)

akula said:


> I dont buy any gear from them, but from what others have told me that have bought from BF's recently:
> 
> Best BF strain: NONE
> 
> ...



But how many strains have YOU grown? You can't believe everything you hear. Sometimes you need to see for yourself.
The LSD is incredible. Needs A LOT of Cal/Mag but the end result is incredible. Strong Chemical like smell, and the high is great. 
The Blue Cheese is great too. My favorite cheese strain so far (only grown 3 cheese strains). Bought a 5 pack and 1 didn't sprout. Still have 1 left. All the others were the same pheno. STINKY, STINKY, and super dense nugs.
I'm growing a Vanilla Kush and Liberty Haze right now, and so far they are a super easy grow.


----------



## Trulife69 (Mar 24, 2013)

Everyone seems to have bad experiences with barneys... For me TGA's hybrids were a night mare... Very unstable. Bud was good but just cant stand all the variations and unstable shit tga has. As for barneys, Ive grown out Critical Kush and Liberty haze. I popped one seed of each out of a 5 pack. They both grew just fine and I still have them as mothers. Liberty haze was a beautiful plant,lots of colors and a great producers. Everyone loved the zippity high. The critical was super easy to grow,big producer,super dense big nugs and a heavy high. I only have 2 experiences with barneys and have nothing bad to say...Their flower times are a little off but all in all great easy to grow strains I would recommend any day.
Another thing..Everyone says those cannabis cups are rigged for barneys..maybe so but I will say this about Liberty haze...out of about a dozen different kinds of buds nobody said that liberty is more potent but everyone liked the high,its a creeper but like an upper happy high. Everyone preferred liberty over the other strains..for example if I smoked critical Kush I would be a mess at work..if I were to smoke liberty I would be high as shit but uppity happy having a good time without feeling tired or slowing ya down


----------



## lovemymj (Mar 26, 2013)

althor said:


> Or, maybe you should try something other than Barney's Farm and see the difference.


 Sounds like a good way to compare BF to others....


----------



## lovemymj (Mar 26, 2013)

8 for 8 germination 7 strains BF P CHUNK is 1 of em!!!.... 15 for 17 first time germ rate... 1 LADYBOY... and that was a punk ass BAGSEED I started on turkey day... just hermied last week!!! I can't figure out for the life of me how people have such bad germination rates. BAD LUCK? REALLY..? I'm honestly not trying to come off as arrogant. I'm new to plants myself... but I just use common sense and try to use my better judgement to decide what to do with my girls.. IN EVERY SITUATION. I just love them so much and what to give them exactly what they need... NO MATTER WHAT THE STRAIN... I have 1 Barneys P CHUNk going at the moment... and she's awesome..


----------



## kindnug (Mar 26, 2013)

Not to sound like a prick but... A Veggin plant doesn't tell you much except maybe yield.
I have had 0 problem germ. any s33ds, infact all 30 of my Violator Kush sprouted.

The problem isn't germination or veg growth, it's the end product.
Out of 30 plants of a strain not a single keeper + 4-5 herm. that were pulled @ 3 wks.
Some were hard + yielded great, but the potency was "mids" at best and smell/flavor was musky/floral.

I will not spend $ on a breeder or strain that takes over 30 s33ds to find a keeper.
G13labs Pineapple Express 5pack gave me 2 keepers...Barney's is expensive CRAP


----------



## kindnug (Mar 26, 2013)

BF Violator Kush took 70-90 days to flower also...much longer than they claim
Sativa, Hybrid mix were all in the same strain breeder pks.(supposed to be Indica strain)


----------



## lovemymj (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm saying in general... to those who have problems germinating their expensive seeds... i'm not that deep yet into picking keepers and all that yet... getting there . i plant it ...it grows i like it i keep it


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ive got a vanilla kush at 9 weeks of flower. It looks nothing like a kush and looks like it could go another 3 weeks. Little resin or smell. Bought my pack at the tude


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Mar 26, 2013)

Not all the strongest plants have a lot of visible trichs, nor a pungent smell.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 27, 2013)

The Violator Kush plants I had weren't keeper level potent + were harsh smoke/musky tasting
I don't understand how you get Sativa plants in an Indica strain, all 30 popped fine.
I've seen pictures posted on RIU of a beautiful purple pheno. but it was fat indica plant.
Surprised because it was in original breeder packs! All bad for me


----------



## rippn13 (Mar 28, 2013)

I just switched my TD over from 16/8 to 12/12 so we will see what happens. I have more tops onit than any other plant I have ever grown and it's as green as it can be. So far so good. Another friend of mine has a few going too and his are 6 weeks into bloom and growing like crazy. Things are looking very very good. Our current flavors going are LSD, Lib Haze, TD, Blue Pyramid, Galaxy, The Doctor, and Black Russian. The Pyramid line is impressive. Had a friend living in Spain turn me on to them and I think they have some great genetics. Easy growers and great producers. The Doctor is a good producer but not a favorite of anyone I share it with.


----------



## jonnbob (Mar 31, 2013)

10 lsd in now.but favorite easy and good crop are..big bang...el Nino..and diesel ryder for a quick crop. All smoke very very well.


----------



## Tempe420 (May 23, 2013)

Barneys Pineapple Chunk has been fantastic for us.

Tangerine is also nice. 


Sounds like some folks might have gotten some bad Phenotypes. Ours have been very easy to grow.


----------



## TwooDeff425 (May 23, 2013)

Ran a 5pack of pineapple chunk...found a super dank watermelon smelling/tasting pheno.. Wowzer

Their LSD is my personal favorite... The skunk pheno yields awesome, finishes in 55 days and tastes incredible 

Their sweet tooth was so so... Did find one high yielding dank tasting pheno I wish I kept

Got their vanilla kush as a freebie... Ran it during a first time grow and didn't do it right at all.. If I knew then what I knew today that plant may have been nice ...oh well


----------



## greenie87 (May 25, 2013)

Hmmmm.....
I have to say that all 5 seeds of the Tangerine Dream were germinated, Critical Kush too.
I can see three Phenotypes of Tangerine Dream, the first looks like a pure sativa, very very strechy!after starting the floweringtime she streched about 5-6 times!!!!small hairy buds, no idea how long this type will take.....
the second pheno is smaller and a bit bushy with dense nuggets (smells bitter-sweet!) &
Nr 3 of the Tangerine Dream Phenotypes, a REAL MONSTER! <3 she is just amazing.....
a beutiful ,huge ,bushy plant ,tht shiines le pece of suga........and her smell.......AWESOME....like fresh oranges and a bunch of other fruits....
for sure the flowertime that BF is telling, isn't right.....maybe 1 of 20 plants will do it in 70 days I think!
here a lil pic of the BIG one(head)......(pheno 3)

and the Critical Kush(big ones head)....... just 2 words :

FUCKING AWESOME!!!!
View attachment 2672242


----------



## imcjayt (May 26, 2013)

barneys farm blue cheese on week 4....these was clones.....


----------



## Blazin Purps (May 26, 2013)

Barneys Farm G13 Haze I grew a few years ago it flowered forever and grew massive I could never get it to finish which I attribute mostly to me being a noob at the time. It was a beautiful plant though and took a beating and never hermied. I am currently running some Pineapple chunk which is really stretchy in veg I topped and am Lst'ing them hopefully they do not herm looks like people are having trouble with that with this strain, I will keep a lookout but none so far. So my Favorite that I did not personally grow but was a friends grow I helped with a lot was LSD, didn't smell much but blew my mind! And my least favorite would be G13 Haze which I actually just cracked another bean of to clone and flower with 0 veg time. I did just order Tangerine Dream but I do not think I will even bother running it now.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (May 28, 2013)

Finished drying/curing my Vanilla Kush. GREAT TASTE and the high is great too! Pretty nice yield as well.


----------



## Cloudiology (May 29, 2013)

Been growing Barney's Top Dawg as my first grow. Under CFL's. so far so good! nice fruity smell.


----------



## tallstraw (May 29, 2013)

What did everyone not like about Tangerine Dream? Mine are kinda bare. But really crystal covered. As well as the grape Krush. I was new and thr local dispensary before we went legal only had those 2 cuts. I hear a bunch of bad shit but both of thrm look like they're turning out great. Consodering the fact I locked them out due to salt buildup from not flushing or watering for runoff, and I'd say the non hermie, steady strong flower growth in 3 weeks is a pretty remarkable trait of both of these strains. Did I get lucky or something and should be taking a clone of these? Why didn't everyone like these?


----------



## jackblack21 (Jun 1, 2013)

People like to whine. Barney's Farm and Greenhouse are fine. I've only grow 5 times and never had a problem with any of their seeds. Some of these "expert growers" aren't the experts they think they are. I'm not saying that it's not possible to get bad seeds, but there's a lot of demonstrative evidence in the form of grow journals that seeds from those companies can produce. Some people hate "big brands", anything mainstream, or a company having the audacity to be in it for money. I don't care about any of that shit, all I want is good weed which is I have gotten when I've grown BF seeds.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jun 8, 2013)

bought 5 BF pineapple chunk and 5 BF laughing budda fem seeds. germinated ALL at the same time. 2 PC were duds, and 2 LB were duds. 1 LB was a huge runt and is WAY behind in growth compared to the other seeds i popped at the same time. the 2 PC and 2 LB are in veg, while the runt is still in seedling stage. however, the 4 that are growing are doing so very nicely. im guessing 4 more weeks, then its FIM and LST time, then 1 week later time to toss in flower. see grow thread in sig if you like.


----------



## rippn13 (Jun 12, 2013)

The Tangerine Dream was absolute shit. I got my seeds from the Seed Centre but I don't blame them with all the bad reviews around here. Barney's had to screw up somewhere. It looks like ditch weed.

I also grew the Lib Haze and LSD and they are both hanging right now. Both look and smell fantastic. They are keepers in my book and will be part of my rotation.

The first three pics are the Tangerine Dream. It made some ok hash but the smoke was not.


----------



## Cristal (Jun 13, 2013)

Im running now Barneys Farm LSD. Got 3 seeds, all 3 germinated, one turned out a hermie. Plants in the photos are 6 weeks now into 12/12. 
Can anyone who have run this strain tell me when he hrvested? In what week trichomes turn cloudy?

P.S. LSD's were FIMmed but they grew and stretched alot, one of my plant is 160 cm tall


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 14, 2013)

I got one pinapple chunck and grew it out wasnt a big yeilder but the bud was tasteful and trich out, very good taste i thought


----------



## Temis420(Qc) (Jun 14, 2013)

Tangerine nightmare enough said ^^ Pineapple Chunk but i should call it Skunk Chunk was the most amazing keeper i never had ... But im kinda new to growing too soo ...


----------



## althor (Jun 14, 2013)

jackblack21 said:


> People like to whine. Barney's Farm and Greenhouse are fine. I've only grow 5 times and never had a problem with any of their seeds. Some of these "expert growers" aren't the experts they think they are. I'm not saying that it's not possible to get bad seeds, but there's a lot of demonstrative evidence in the form of grow journals that seeds from those companies can produce. Some people hate "big brands", anything mainstream, or a company having the audacity to be in it for money. I don't care about any of that shit, all I want is good weed which is I have gotten when I've grown BF seeds.


 Say whatever you want but Tangerine Dream sucks. It is very rare indeed to get a keeper out of Tangerine Dream seeds.

Have you grown Tangerine Dream? Or just some of the other strains from Barney's Farm?
How did the strains from Barney's compare to the strains you were growing that were not from Barney?

I can't comment on anything else from Barney's because after trying out Tangerine Dream, I havent rushed out to buy anything else.
I do have a Red Dragon in waiting, I have heard good things about it. I hope it lives up to the rep.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 14, 2013)

I just went through some Critical Kush that a friend grew out. He has a caregiver card. It was dank. Really nice smoke.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 14, 2013)

Really good yield and potency with this pheno of sweet tooth























































Peace


----------



## KushKrew (Jun 14, 2013)

LSD and Nightshade are both vicious and insane outdoor yielders...


----------



## stickyfingers1977 (Jun 14, 2013)

Na na I got 10 barneys farm n.l.and I got 8 males and two shity sativas as phenos so I've never bought another seed from them u.k. grower !!


----------



## fxbane (Jun 14, 2013)

I've grew a few of Barneys strains with mixed results but I absolutely loved Top Dawg. I found the fruitiest smelling pheno and ran it for quite a few grows, a very tasty daytime weed and was gutted when I lost her. It never yielded huge but it was very nice. Tangerine Dream was a sort of impulse buy and ended up being an epically long grow. The plants were huge, even with a screen holding them down and although the yield and effect were great the taste was decidedly lacking. One of those had an unusually tacky kief that was a pleasure to smoke, a little squeeze and you had a gooey blob of hash. It wasn't enough to make me run it again. Most of the other Barney strains I've grew have been very tasty, Blue Cheese (probably one of the most distinctive tastes out there), LSD, Pineapple Chunk.


----------



## chis (Jun 15, 2013)

Vanilla kush funky golfballs nothing else smells like it. Not a huge yeilder.


----------



## XXSINISTERXX (Aug 3, 2013)

I think that there seems to be a pattern w/ the Tangerine Dream. So, as a grower, perhaps we should take great care and patience with this plant. It needs much TLC. We cannot treat every strain the exact same way, and apparently this one is a special needs case.

Has anyone been successful w/ the Tangerine Dream? I feel challenged now! I have not tried to grow this, but have grown Pineapple Chunk, LSD, and Critical Kush (is it a Kush?), and have been satisfied w/ BF thus far.


----------



## Eskimo Grower (Aug 9, 2013)

Just started BFs Pineapple Chunk, most seed banks/growers, I don't get most seeds to sprout. So I started all 5. Have 5 plants, and they are growing good. Am interested in trying it once they are ready to smoke. Going to try to get the Red Dragon everyone is talking about. In the past I have focused on Holy Grail 69 from Samsara Seeds. 21% THC, CBD not listed but cures my leg and back pain. Will update on how the Pineapple chunk is doing.


----------



## DemonTrich (Aug 9, 2013)

good luck on the PC. im not happy with it so far. it better yield and be a potent strain or it gets the chop from my cycle.


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Aug 9, 2013)

Barney's farm LSD is a real winner!! Love this strain.......one I really didn't care for was vanilla kush....awful strain that Hermied in the first three weeks of flower,boooooo


----------



## Kashinmoney11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Bought a 5 pack as well as a 10 pack of critical kush from Barney's farm. Germd then all at the same time. 2.5in rockwool cubes socked in tap water set to a pH of 5.5. All seeds germinated within a few days. Going into a 2000w room set up with DWC bins. Four bins with four plants in each bin. Expecting over 2lbs with no hermies or males. Honestly not a lot to ask for out of feminized seeds. Give your plants what they need with minimal stress and you will get over a 90% success rate as most breeders boast. They don't lie when they clame that.. They just provide their plants with optimal conditions whereas most less experienced grows, do not. Hense why BF such a commercial company has the most overall complaints. I will keep people posted threw my entire grow to show what right conditions can do for a grow.


----------



## antimatt3r (Oct 31, 2013)

suprised nobody is talking much about the Liberty Haze its been top seller on attitude for like a freakin year, anyway I have barneys blue cheese and its lovely I only had one seed and got a great pheno. I just ordered a tangerine dream seed before reading all the bashing of it on here I will definatley only try one heh, I also got the sour tangie from DNA I bet that will be bomb they have great gear


----------



## Blazin Purps (Oct 31, 2013)

I have a Barneys Farm G13 Haze at day 128 right now looks like she could go 160, not running this one again its too long for me. I also got a Cheese pheno from the Pineapple Chunk that I am really liking right now, smell is intense!


----------



## Kravenhead (Nov 16, 2013)

Been growing Barneys Farm Night Shade fore 5 years straight. When you find this quality of smoke you just done need to look any longer. All Fem's, no hermies, each plant yielded 1/2 lb dry weight, couch lock high with a small up to it.


----------



## Stomper420 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sweet! Just popped a PC and am looking forward to growing this out and filling my room with it...YEA!


----------



## jimmy88 (Nov 19, 2013)

I am germinating 4 pinapple chunk, 2 critical kush, 2 tangerine dream all barney farm ill let yins kno how that goes. But I also have 4 afgooey from strain hunter, 1 purple paralysis from cream of the crop, 2 blue dream from humboldt seeds, 1 white widow from royal queen seeds, and 1 northern lights auto from royal queen seeds all female seeds in a 6x9 room with 1 400hps 1 600hps and a 1000hps so thats 2000watts total grown in dwc 5gal buckets with 4 week veg bc if I veg any longer I dnt think they will fit in the room but im defanitely gna train them.last grow i had only 12 and got about 5lbs lbs but i def think the training multiple topping and super cropping did alot for yield.but i veged for a lil over 6 weeks and i bent all the plants completely over at like 3 1/2 weeks so all branches coming out would turn into tops then fimd some and topped the rest and about a week into flower i super cropped them and tied other branches down to make even more tops there were nice big buds even on the bottom of the plants i had only 2 bf strains in that grow one was pineapple chunk that got huge!! And i had a tangerine dream that was amazing but only got arounda lil under 5oz but i dnt kno y people are complaining mine was falling over like crazy at 63 days anyways got chopped at 72 days and people were goin nuts for it. itmite of been the nutes or mabey the grow like soil or hydro and did u go with chems or organic and wut kind of soil or wut type of hydro setup mabey the watts and lights u have mabey to much or too little watts for them or the temp or humidity or fresh air flow any of these thing could make a major diffrence or even ruin ur buds making them less potent. Mabey ur roots too cold if ur plants were on the ground and it was winter werent getting what they wanted. For example i ordered a bunch of seeds and i gave my friend 2 diffrent seedlings we grew them at the same time and harvested 2 days apart at 20% amber and mabey 75% cloudy and we had the same watts but my room was a foot longer the strains were grandaddy purps and blue cheese.. and he has around the same expierennce as me and not only were my branches full of fat buds but they were soo much more potent too mine came out super dank and his was like average mids so in my opinion I could be so many reasons y some of the tangerine dream yins grew was weak and u didnt like it and some ppl got sum dank shit. It jus mite be sum plants like what ur doin and how ur controlling ur setup and some dont. Ive even grown clones of a cupl strains that turned out to be some fire and way better then the mother plant.and also grew a cuple that wasnt as good as the mother there was probably a problem in ur grow room that some strains jus dnt adapt as well too as others like nutes, temp, humidity,water temp, light distance, a big temp drop or higher temp during lights off, light leaks, and soo many more things. Anyways does anyone have any kind of first hand info not jus something u heard or read at some point on the non barney strains that I listed.


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 19, 2013)

jimmy88 said:


> I am germinating 4 pinapple chunk, 2 critical kush, 2 tangerine dream all barney farm ill let yins kno how that goes. But I also have 4 afgooey from strain hunter, 1 purple paralysis from cream of the crop, 2 blue dream from humboldt seeds, 1 white widow from royal queen seeds, and 1 northern lights auto from royal queen seeds all female seeds in a 6x9 room with 1 400hps 1 600hps and a 1000hps so thats 2000watts total grown in dwc 5gal buckets with 4 week veg bc if I veg any longer I dnt think they will fit in the room but im defanitely gna train them.last grow i had only 12 and got about 5lbs lbs but i def think the training multiple topping and super cropping did alot for yield.but i veged for a lil over 6 weeks and i bent all the plants completely over at like 3 1/2 weeks so all branches coming out would turn into tops then fimd some and topped the rest and about a week into flower i super cropped them and tied other branches down to make even more tops there were nice big buds even on the bottom of the plants i had only 2 bf strains in that grow one was pineapple chunk that got huge!! And i had a tangerine dream that was amazing but only got arounda lil under 5oz but i dnt kno y people are complaining mine was falling over like crazy at 63 days anyways got chopped at 72 days and people were goin nuts for it. itmite of been the nutes or mabey the grow like soil or hydro and did u go with chems or organic and wut kind of soil or wut type of hydro setup mabey the watts and lights u have mabey to much or too little watts for them or the temp or humidity or fresh air flow any of these thing could make a major diffrence or even ruin ur buds making them less potent. Mabey ur roots too cold if ur plants were on the ground and it was winter werent getting what they wanted. For example i ordered a bunch of seeds and i gave my friend 2 diffrent seedlings we grew them at the same time and harvested 2 days apart at 20% amber and mabey 75% cloudy and we had the same watts but my room was a foot longer the strains were grandaddy purps and blue cheese.. and he has around the same expierennce as me and not only were my branches full of fat buds but they were soo much more potent too mine came out super dank and his was like average mids so in my opinion I could be so many reasons y some of the tangerine dream yins grew was weak and u didnt like it and some ppl got sum dank shit. It jus mite be sum plants like what ur doin and how ur controlling ur setup and some dont. Ive even grown clones of a cupl strains that turned out to be some fire and way better then the mother plant.and also grew a cuple that wasnt as good as the mother there was probably a problem in ur grow room that some strains jus dnt adapt as well too as others like nutes, temp, humidity,water temp, light distance, a big temp drop or higher temp during lights off, light leaks, and soo many more things. Anyways does anyone have any kind of first hand info not jus something u heard or read at some point on the non barney strains that I listed.


sounds like you had a lot of fun with this grow
i like all the training and bending involved with the larger ladies 

peace


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 19, 2013)

Blazin Purps said:


> I have a Barneys Farm G13 Haze at day 128 right now looks like she could go 160, not running this one again its too long for me. I also got a Cheese pheno from the Pineapple Chunk that I am really liking right now, smell is intense!


You're at 18 weeks. That has to be done. No way it could go 25 weeks. It's not uncommon for Sativas to continue stacking new calyxes on top of each other in a foxtail which will continue spitting out white pistils giving the appearance that it's not "done".

Have you checked this under a scope, or are you basing this just off of the look of the plant?

I'm assuming that you're talking about an indoor grow...


----------



## trichome 1 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm growing barneys auto sweetooth while my candy kush is vegging and it's over 4ft tall and super bushy and still got 3-4 weeks left super autos are great to grow while vegging photos i also have bio diesel mass and Big Bang and should pull around 8-9 oz from the 3. I like to have bud when I flip it saves me pinching buds early lol I got sweetooth the same reason I got ghs seeds because people slate these all the time but I've never had a problem with either. I think most are grower error and nothing to do with breeder here's ghs superbud from last grow ill post pics of sweetooth when she's finnished


----------



## bigfattone420 (Dec 1, 2013)

Cid36 said:


> Ya I got a bad Tangerine stuff grows like crap. Acapulco Gold grew great, so did Phatt Fruitty.


Thanks for the info about the Acapulco Gold..I have one seed to pop someday


----------



## blueinaredstate (Dec 1, 2013)

I grew red cherry berry 10 seeds 2 at a time.grew great very hardy plant. also took the pain away


----------



## gitface23 (Jan 12, 2014)

Critical Kush. 

Here's a thang: got 2 rootbound, under-nourished cuttings of Critical Kush off a mate who's grow room had mold problems - these were just in a seperate cuttings tent. They were in coco, and I grow in soil, so already it was like "any point?" But I thought what the heck, as I'd just invested in small bud-box tent and a 400w dual-spec HPS. First ever grow, so couldn't turn down some free cuttings. Got 'em home, had to repot them....in soil. I wanted to do an organic grow, and had already invested in Oldtimer grow and bloom. So, not thinking much, just shook off as much coco as I could (fair bit was still left on) and potted them in 7 litre pots with lightly-fertilised soil from B & Q (I'm in the UK). 

So, the leaves went super pale at first for the first proper week of vegging. And did I mention they were rootbound as fuck? Anyway, long story short, one hermied a lot, so got rid of it - that pheno was lanky and more sativa esque, even though CK is supposedly pure indica? Obviously not. The other pheno was short and stocky, but still with some thinner, sativa esque leaves. It was a runt - these cuttings had been rootbound for 3 months or more, in tiny pots. I gave them 2 weeks of vegging, and put them on 12/12 on the 18 Nov last year. Like I said, one got chucked. The one that remained sprouted 'nana's too here and there, which got plucked with tweezers and that was the end of it really. 

Now, here's the thing - the other pheno bounced back like you wouldn't believe. Been feeding a 2litre bottle of Evian every other day, with up to 8ml of the oldtimer bloom in it. Been doing fantastic. The evian is practically pH neutral, and obviously cleaner and with less chemicals than tapwater. Had great success with it. 

It's now a few days, or maybe a week, away from harvest, as I want all the cannabinoids and terpenes to max out (going for about 10 - 20% amber). It's on the start of week 9, and no amber trich's, though mostly cloudy by now. Looking like I'll get about 2 ounces at least from this one, rootbound, runt of a cutting in a small-ish 7 litre pot with normal soil! I topped it, so have two really chunky main colas, and all the side buds are dense and big too. The thing is very, very resinous, covered in crystals, and there's hints of spice, lemon, fuel, earth, and pine/fresh smells emanating from it. Supposedly 25% THC and 2.1% CBD, I'm pleased because been after a high (ish) CBD level plant that's also high in THC. Hoping for a mellow, thoughtful, feel-good stone from this one. I know I won't be getting much of an energy buzz!

So, growing organic with evian water with less than desirable starting conditions ended up with a pretty impressive plant for the size pot I have. It was in coco for 3 months, and managed to adapt to soil and organics quickly. Will have to report back on quality of the high etc. But Critical Kush seems like a pretty robust strain, and should be considered if high CBD power indicas are of interest


----------



## kindnug (Jan 12, 2014)

If they are cuts(clones) from the same mother then they are all the same pheno.
Or do you mean they were all plants from seed? which would have different phenotypes.

If they are clones, that would explain why they all had nanners.
I toss plants that have hermi trait, always more beans in the pods.


----------



## kindnug (Jan 12, 2014)

So I am the only one to get totally sativa plants from a sealed BF Violator kush pack?
Mostly Indica strain, I still let them run to the finish; and they were all over 85 days flowering.

One was purple, but fluffier sativa style buds + it was the weakest potency.
The greener ones were a bit denser but still sativa highs, not very strong either like the claims of 25% THC.

10pk cost alot to not find 1 keeper
How many packs are you guys going through to find 1 keeper?


----------



## StonerPimpson (Jun 10, 2014)

Ive been growing Barney's Vanilla Kush for a year now. Its probably my favorite plant, better than my Sinmint Cookies. Idk, maybe others got a bad pheno as they say. I only popped one seed and found a keeper that Ive been cloning since. Its a great indica, COVERED in trichomes like Ive never seen, and will put you to sleep. It knocked me out the first few times and I smoke blunts 24 hours a day lol, literally, I stay high all day everyday. It has a strong, sweet carmel/vanilla aroma that fills the room when you smoke it….HEAVEN! Barney's is good with me so far.


Edit: The only strain I like better than my Vanilla Kush is my Female Seeds C99, and my Greenhouse Seeds Cheese. The Cheese is my favorite of all Ive grown, next is C99, then Vk.


----------



## Banana444 (Jun 11, 2014)

It sounds like we should have a solo cup contest for worst barneys strain


----------



## Banana444 (Jun 11, 2014)

Because I got a pack of the critical kush and the 4 freebies they had. It cant be that bad.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jun 12, 2014)

I kicked my pineapple chunk to holding status. she got kicked to my clone room, not to be in the next few rotations. maybe not in any rotation in the future.


----------



## wcharles (Jun 12, 2014)

i grew out the barneys farm (willie nelson) about 8 years ago, wasnt to bad all popped and grew about the same but i didnt care for the taste. it was a spicy kinda of taste or sorts. but it didnt stay long cause it went 16 -18 weeks to get done.


----------



## JCS57 (Jun 14, 2014)

My B's F Tangerine Dream turned out pretty good, in fact I don't remember anything from them as being bad. If I had to nit pick, Red Dragon didn't get very big and the one Vanilla Kush seed I got as a freebie didn't germ. The Acapulco Gold, LSD, Blue Cheese, and Pineapple Chunk were all pretty decent. 
.


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm running some critical kush right now and they're doing great. All super strong and healthy. Stink like funky cheese and skunk. Almost 6 weeks into flowering and it'll looks like they'll go 3 more before I pull them. Just got 4 freebies from bf today along with a 10 pack of Nirvana seeds master kush and a 10 of bubba from gh seeds. Gonna pop the Blue cheese and the chronic thunder from barneys and save the freebie ck and pineapple chunk


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Jun 19, 2014)

Banana444 said:


> Because I got a pack of the critical kush and the 4 freebies they had. It cant be that bad.


Its not. I just did the June promo as well and I'm happy with the critical. Look up the barneys farm critical kush thread on here. You'll like what you see


----------



## Banana444 (Jun 20, 2014)

Big_Frosty805 said:


> Its not. I just did the June promo as well and I'm happy with the critical. Look up the barneys farm critical kush thread on here. You'll like what you see


Thanks big frostie, I wasnt really upset. Half the complaints about strains being shitty on here, Imho are a little exaggerated. Im happy with the kritical, and glad I got a cheese freebie that I want to keep and clone the hell out of. The tude must have felt generous because I even got 1 extra freebie from barneys, so 5 total free fems from barneys instead of 4. I got lsd, blue cheese, critical, pinnapple, and chronic thunder free.


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Jun 20, 2014)

About 3 more weeks on this critical kush


----------



## jerryvedder (Jun 20, 2014)

I bought a 5 pack Vanilla Kush only one germinated.
3 beans of pineapple chunk 2 germinated
Was given freebie of the critical kush that germinated. This one could be the best of the bunch.
All are in the veg state doing well.
About to do some cloning. I doubt I will sink anymore $$ in Barney's Seeds.
Our next bean venture will be HSO
Blue Dream
Bubba Kush 2.0
Green Crack


----------



## wcharles (Jun 20, 2014)

man but barneys sure do have some tastey sounding names on there strains lol...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 21, 2014)

Mixed reviews for the pineapple chunk that I just ordered 5 seeds of.....im happy to still give it a try outdoors....anyone done the chunk outdoors in pots and done ok ?


----------



## Hablamos (Jun 22, 2014)

Weird Pineapple Chunk pheno, smell realy like pineapple it's amazing, but the resin and trichomes production look shy !


----------



## johnnynice (Jun 22, 2014)

I don't understand the bad rap Barney's gets. I've grown LSD twice, Red Dragon, and Blue Cheese, and all of them were great growers/yielders, superb smellers, and decent smoke. My only complaint would be that they arn't as crazy potent as some, but they seem to be very stable and turn out just as advertised. The Red Dragon and LSD were huge yielders and some of the best smelling plants I've ever smelled, especially the red dragon. Blue cheese smelled exactly as advertised. I got the June promo and look forward to trying them out, can't wait to pop the pineapple chunk


----------



## Hablamos (Jun 22, 2014)

I think alot of people had hermie issues, and some are really angry against Barney's. Personally i had 1 Liberty Haze and 1 Pineapple Chunk who turn hermie. But the female plant are so amazing i dont care for the lost of hermie plant. i would say it's better to take 10 pack instead of 5 pack for mother plant selection.

I can understand the dude who order only 1 seeds 100% fem for 18$ and the shit turn into hermie. since all seeds bank sell exclusively FEM seeds it happen more frequently to see Hermie, it was the same with old school regular seeds, except tha was god damn male. I'm totaly happy with my order but i have to admit that i never had hermie plant with 100% fem before Barney's. i have keep 1 clone of my pineapple chunk hermie to take pollen eventually.

Barney's is clearly for the real grower, who want the best !


----------



## kindnug (Jun 22, 2014)

decent smoke isn't the best


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Jun 23, 2014)

Critical kush.. 44 days into flowering


----------



## Hablamos (Jun 23, 2014)

Some Liberty haze at day 70


----------



## Hablamos (Jun 23, 2014)

Some shot of Critical pheno i've skip, good looking weed but the odor was not enough powerfull! RIP


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hablamos said:


> Some shot of Critical pheno i've skip, good looking weed but the odor was not enough powerfull! RIP


That's to bad. . My criticals Stink. . Ranges from a skunky cheese to a really fruity smell probably from the Hawaiian. Absolutely covered in trichs


----------



## Hablamos (Jun 23, 2014)

Skipped ,, Liberty Haze Hermi ! Tha was a good smoke, first time i've smoke hermi in my life. amazing smell and high was the same as female.


----------



## Hablamos (Jun 23, 2014)

Big_Frosty805 said:


> That's to bad. . My criticals Stink. . Ranges from a skunky cheese to a really fruity smell probably from the Hawaiian. Absolutely covered in trichs


The pheno i have keep is realy stinky, and the odor is so sublime, powerful citrus and taste smell. it smell excatly like Citrus Lysol cleaner.


----------



## Hablamos (Jun 23, 2014)

Peppermint Kush 2 different pheno.


----------



## THCbreeder (Jun 23, 2014)

Hablamos said:


> Skipped ,, Liberty Haze Hermi ! Tha was a good smoke, first time i've smoke hermi in my life. amazing smell and high was the same as female.


My liberty haze SMELLS like LEMON PLEDGE lysol.its starting week 9 now. Its AMAZING . she is big and CRYSTALLY like your girls who are very fine by the way. anyhow nice grow bud


----------



## johnnynice (Jun 25, 2014)

kindnug said:


> decent smoke isn't the best


Well I've grown a lot of plants from a lot of breeders, and none of them are "the best" (yet, I'm still looking). But as far as being compared to other breeders I've tried (sweet, serious, paradise, humboldt, dna) Barney's seems to be as good as any of them


----------



## kindnug (Jun 25, 2014)

Wrong breeder's. I stand by my statement.


----------



## Big Pauly (Jun 25, 2014)

Trulife69 said:


> yea that was the one thing I didn't like about barneys. I have never growing fem'd seeds but I took the plunge and see what happens. Why doesn't barneys offer regular seeds anymore? Is everyone growing fem'd seeds over there in the uk or whats the deal


Monsanto.


----------



## johnnynice (Jul 1, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Wrong breeder's. I stand by my statement.


pray tell, which breeders are the good ones?


----------



## kindnug (Jul 1, 2014)

Breeder's that don't produce only fem seeds or American breeders.

Only grown 1 strain(10 females) and all were mediocre + they didn't produce plants that were even similar to Barney's description.
Some threw nanner and the plants that didn't weren't worth keeping.
They were grown next to local clones that put them to shame.

Seeds came from Attitude in breeder pack so I know they were legit.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 1, 2014)

johnnynice said:


> Well I've grown a lot of plants from a lot of breeders, and none of them are "the best" (yet, I'm still looking). But as far as being compared to other breeders I've tried (sweet, serious, paradise, humboldt, dna) Barney's seems to be as good as any of them


I've never grown the other breeder's you listed.
If their quality is similar to Barney's, then I'll pass.

I've already harvested + cured Bodhi's Golden Triangle for ~2weeks.
This specific offspring tested @ 24.82% thc/.9% cbd and has citrus/pinesol/hash flavor.
It was the only female from 5 seeds, now I have 4/5 females of Bodhi's Satsuma.
Also have 10x GGG Talisman + 10x TGA Quantum Kush that haven't sexed yet.

There are a few other American breeder's that I'm going to try eventually.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 1, 2014)

Big Pauly said:


> Monsanto.


Spraying diluted silver onto a plant is no anywhere near the same thing as what Monsanto does/has done.

People need to look into actual genetics. Spraying the plant to change it's sex has nothing at all to do with genetic modification. You are basically fucking with it's hormones, not it's genes. There is a huge difference between manipulating hormonal response and making lettuce produce scorpion venom as it grows.

I'll say it again the easiest way to understand this is to look at human trannies, they don't change their genetic code they are still XY they fuck with their hormones to the point of losing muscle mass and bone density and produce female breasts and lose male hair. This is a far more drastic change then sexing a few limbs on a plant and it is not genetic modification.

Monsanto is fucking evil, not arguing that at all, I just want people to wake up and stop saying femmed seeds are even close to being in the same league as GMO. Female seeds have nothing to do with Genetics as far as we know. If you can find a source that states selfing a plant changes it's genetic structure I would love to see it, I am sure there will be studies in the future, I haven't looked but I doubt the science has been done. Until then I believe genetics are genetics and hormones are hormones, the two things are not the same.

* I am no where near educated on genetics to a sufficient degree, but I have studied breeding all sorts of lizards lol  Genetics are genetics for the most part, recessive/dominant traits are found in everything. I believe these are more to blame then the sex of a plant being manipulated, if femmed plants produced more hermies it would be evident at a much larger scale. 

If you have a pack of 10 seeds reg 4-5 males femmed 10-10 females. You are going to notice more hermies in the females you grow out then you notice on the males you tossed. If this makes any sense. 

I personally believe the chances of hermies are pretty even if using proper breeding practices.


----------



## THCbreeder (Jul 1, 2014)

Liberty haze !!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 2, 2014)

1 strain and ten females is hardly enough to be able to say barneys isnt that good ......now if u had grown 5 strains from barneys and 50 females u might have a solid point ?....just my 2 cents worth not saying I know anymore than the next bloke


kindnug said:


> Breeder's that don't produce only fem seeds or American breeders.
> 
> Only grown 1 strain(10 females) and all were mediocre + they didn't produce plants that were even similar to Barney's description.
> Some threw nanner and the plants that didn't weren't worth keeping.
> ...


----------



## kindnug (Jul 2, 2014)

If the genetics suck...
I've grown 5 seeds from my current breeder and only 1 female + it matches the description perfectly.

I need to grow 50 plants to find one even similar to Barney's description?
I'll stick with the breeder's I'm currently using or grow my own creations before paying for Barney's junk.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 2, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> 1 strain and ten females is hardly enough to be able to say barneys isnt that good ......now if u had grown 5 strains from barneys and 50 females u might have a solid point ?....just my 2 cents worth not saying I know anymore than the next bloke


50 females? for a "solid point" ? There are breeders that put nothing but decent plants out there, Barney's isn't one of them. What you say is ridiculous.
Ridiculous.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 2, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> 1 strain and ten females is hardly enough to be able to say barneys isnt that good ......now if u had grown 5 strains from barneys and 50 females u might have a solid point ?....just my 2 cents worth not saying I know anymore than the next bloke


I don't have to grow 50 females to find a keeper with the breeder's I'm using now.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 2, 2014)

Thought my bait may have been taken quicker than that .....bit slow lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 2, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Thought my bait may have been taken quicker than that .....bit slow lol


Nice. I like when people volunteer themselves for my ignore list.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 2, 2014)

Lighten up mate.....all I see is a lot of people saying barneys is crap and thier plant never turned out anything like the advertised picture...but im yet to see someone post a pic of it so we can see it to ? Not looking for an argument id just like to see some examples ?


----------



## kindnug (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't take pictures + it was years ago.
Pictures don't show you how it tastes/smells or the potency.

Also they took 13 weeks for a strain that he claims finishes in 9 weeks.
I didn't care if any looked like the pictures he provides...


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 2, 2014)

Some people like grilled cheese with Kraft Singles. Some people like grilled cheese with REAL cheese. I think I'm the latter, in both the cannabis and the grilled cheese game. Keep your processed garbage


----------



## johnnynice (Jul 2, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Breeder's that don't produce only fem seeds or American breeders.
> 
> Only grown 1 strain(10 females) and all were mediocre + they didn't produce plants that were even similar to Barney's description.
> Some threw nanner and the plants that didn't weren't worth keeping.
> ...


Which strain did you try? The Barneys strains I've tried so far turned out exactly like their description. Seems this is just one anecdote against another


----------



## kindnug (Jul 2, 2014)

Violator kush, when it was first released.
It was in Barney's breeder pack...sealed.

I've smoked vanilla kush/liberty haze grown by some close friends.
None were better than Blue Dream/various Og kush clones/etc. that we already grow.

Vanilla kush did have offspring that taste like vanilla + finished close to 9 weeks with harder buds.
The only thing it lacked is the most important thing, potency + very easy to build a tolerance.

Your not going to change my mind, but that's no reason you can't continue to buy his seeds.


----------



## porky501 (Jul 2, 2014)

I am waiting on some Barney's Blue Cheese right now. I had some pineapplechunk that never germinated, but otherwise, I've found Barney's to be good genetics.


----------



## Hablamos (Jul 2, 2014)

I think it Is not a reason to say that Barney's are non potent weed, The many cup winner, Liberty Haze is my Favorite for the moment, with 25% THC and 1,8% CBD you could expect different buzz then with 22% THC and 0,02% CBD like the DNA stuff. Personally I would rather stuff with High CBD to help with stress/anxiety..

It's vary from seeds bank to seeds Bank, they all have their selection criteria. i remember back in 2003-2004 Sensi Seeds was worldwide #1 with their Jack Herer! Now no one talk about Sensi.

Maybe the LIberty Haze you smoked was crappy ?? For the vanilla Kush i'm agree with you it's not a big name in the weed history!

I got alot of respect for Barney's!


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 2, 2014)

porky501 said:


> I am waiting on some Barney's Blue Cheese right now. I had some pineapplechunk that never germinated, but otherwise, I've found Barney's to be good genetics.


Blue cheese and LSD are the only strains ill try from them as they are the only ones I have heard anything good about from folks I would trust the opinions of.

I have 1 blue cheese seed. It might get popped for a soil test coming up make sure my mix isn't too hot and if it looks healthy I will let it know. The rest I am running is regs, you never know when you're going to get really really unlucky  So maybe it will come in handy


----------



## fssalaska (Jul 2, 2014)

I have had more than a few herm's with BF but there Critical Kush is just a fucking awesome strain ! I know people say it's not a real kush but it grows like a kush, taste like kush and yields big.
BFs Blue Cheese is also a awesome strain.

Warning Critical kush and blue cheese stink very bad.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 2, 2014)

I got a Blue Cheese a few days in to flower, have seen good reviews. Hoping for a stinker.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 2, 2014)

I know he claims 25%+ THC for almost every strain he sells, but we had them tested and none were over 20%.

Vanilla was ~14% thc and Liberty was ~18%, my Violator kush was so terrible I didn't even bother having them tested.

Have you actually had yours tested for potency? or just what you read off his descriptions?


----------



## porky501 (Jul 2, 2014)

I've identified 2 different phenos in the Barney's Blue Cheese. A friend recently grew out 4 and 3 phenos were the "standard" more blueberry tasting....(I call it "standard" cause the pheno I had was also very berry, as was another medical grower's I know).
One pheno however was distinctly more cheese smelling and tasting with only a hint of the blueberry. Nugz were tighter and yeild was also higher than "berry" pheno. Great cheese taste though!! I am hoping to get it out of the 5 I have on the way.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 2, 2014)

I am sitting on a pk of crit. kush and pineapple chunk... My nephew helped me buy them, then he moved!


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 2, 2014)

porky501 said:


> I've identified 2 different phenos in the Barney's Blue Cheese. A friend recently grew out 4 and 3 phenos were the "standard" more blueberry tasting....(I call it "standard" cause the pheno I had was also very berry, as was another medical grower's I know).
> One pheno however was distinctly more cheese smelling and tasting with only a hint of the blueberry. Nugz were tighter and yeild was also higher than "berry" pheno. Great cheese taste though!! I am hoping to get it out of the 5 I have on the way.


That's the one I'm hoping for. The cheese.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 2, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I know he claims 25%+ THC for almost every strain he sells, but we had them tested and none were over 20%.
> 
> Vanilla was ~14% thc and Liberty was ~18%, my Violator kush was so terrible I didn't even bother having them tested.
> 
> Have you actually had yours tested for potency? or just what you read off his descriptions?


Potency will change based on growing conditions right?

Edited to say that I only read claims of THC % as a potential and view a lot of them as inflated numbers.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 2, 2014)

Clones grown next to them tested over 20%...
Not even a burned tip on the plants + still had a couple herm.

It's possible there are some offspring that meet his claims, but I don't want to spend over $500 to find that 1 phenotype when I can get clones for ~$10 that I already know what the end result will be.


----------



## wcharles (Jul 2, 2014)

10 $ bucks for clones, lucky ass. lol.... i wish i could get clones.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 2, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Clones grown next to them tested over 20%...
> Not even a burned tip on the plants + still had a couple herm.
> 
> It's possible there are some offspring that meet his claims, but I don't want to spend over $500 to find that 1 phenotype when I can get clones for ~$10 that I already know what the end result will be.


I hear ya, I always had the impression that BF was regarded as a good brand overall but I've never run their seeds. I have some promos from them, that I'll run eventually though. I don't have the luxury of clones.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 2, 2014)

To many variables to say barneys is shit......I agree with the ones saying it worked for them and I agree with the ones saying it didnt work for them...my point is its to easy to dump on a strain/breeder cos its not 100% widespread same comments....once again mot looking for an argument and I for one have not grown any barneys at all although I have a bunch of pineapple chunk fems in my collection....


----------



## kindnug (Jul 3, 2014)

I figured you have grown his seeds the way your defending him...

I didn't say Barney's was shit, just mediocre un-stable plants.

When you grow his seeds, you'll see for yourself.


----------



## fssalaska (Jul 3, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I know he claims 25%+ THC for almost every strain he sells, but we had them tested and none were over 20%.
> 
> Vanilla was ~14% thc and Liberty was ~18%, my Violator kush was so terrible I didn't even bother having them tested.
> 
> Have you actually had yours tested for potency? or just what you read off his descriptions?



No I have not but it yields I say about 3 to 4 times what a violator dose and is much stronger.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 3, 2014)

I should have tried the Blue Cheese instead of Violator kush.
Critical is stable in crosses, which is great for Barney's lazy breeding.


----------



## dux (Jul 3, 2014)

I have a blue cheese and an lsd going as I type. Both are happy great looking plants ..
These are the only seeds I've ever got from Barneys, I'm definitely not a pro but happy with these two!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 3, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I figured you have grown his seeds the way your defending him...
> 
> I didn't say Barney's was shit, just mediocre un-stable plants.
> 
> When you grow his seeds, you'll see for yourself.


You got a point there mate.....all good


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 26, 2014)

I got a Blue Cheese 27 days in. Great looking plant, no problems so far. Hoping for something real stinky.


----------



## jerryvedder (Jul 26, 2014)

We've got a Critical,Vanilla Kush and Pineapple Chunk 2 weeks into flower in SCROG.My partner says that these are the nicest plants that he has ever grown indoors.Lets hope they equal to the Barney's hype.It would have been nice if the germ ratio was better.That's the only thing that would keep me from buying his seeds again....unless the beans are free.


----------



## Gramaday (Jul 26, 2014)

Best and worse for me at barneys so far has been their pineapple chunk. One of the best smokes myself and alot of mates have had but nearly 14 weeks flower for a supposed 9-10 weeker is a absolute killer. That said the time spent on this strain is worth it if you like fruity cheesey sticky as fk nugg's


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Jul 26, 2014)

Anyone ever grow out their chronic thunder strain???? I cant find any information on it. I got 1 fem seed as a freebie thats two weeks into veg. Its growing nice and is training well. I've got 4 white castles that i sprouted at the same time but the CT is already smelling pretty dank


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 26, 2014)

I had the misfortune of growing violator kush...... MOTHAFUCKING HAY.

Grew Crimea blue.....Meh.....B- plant.

Grew vanilla kush......WTF. Not sure it was even a weed plant.


----------



## coppershot (Jul 26, 2014)

dux said:


> I have a blue cheese and an lsd going as I type. Both are happy great looking plants ..
> These are the only seeds I've ever got from Barneys, I'm definitely not a pro but happy with these two!


 
I grew out his LSD a few times. The smell is what got me, sweet yet almost rotten fruit musk. Interesting but with so many options available I moved to other breeders.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 26, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> I had the misfortune of growing violator kush...... MOTHAFUCKING HAY.
> 
> Grew Crimea blue.....Meh.....B- plant.
> 
> Grew vanilla kush......WTF. Not sure it was even a weed plant.


So you got violated by that shit too?


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 26, 2014)

kindnug said:


> So you got violated by that shit too?


LOL! TOTALLY violated. One of the worst plants I've ever grown. And I've grown Greenhouse before :/


----------



## benjie4190 (Feb 2, 2015)

have anybody try the cookies kush from BF, i went throw seedsman.com , i know there knock off but how it went if so.


----------



## fuzzynoodle (Mar 12, 2015)

benjie4190 said:


> have anybody try the cookies kush from BF, i went throw seedsman.com , i know there knock off but how it went if so.


I have three in my garden right now. They all seem healthy/leggy...fat leaves like indica and very thick stalks. Minimal branching but long stable branches where there are. Grows like an umbrella not a Christmas tree. I am about to flower them at 3', tomorrow. I will keep you informed of their progress if you would like.


----------



## superskuna (Jul 1, 2015)

Barneys farm never again!!!

Well the big shock. After opening my box, i couldnt believe my eyes. 8 out of 8 plant turned male. The seeds should be feminized. 
I guess they werent. Im not new at growing but I have no idea how could that happen. Any suggestions? 

Strain: Barneys farm - Cookies kush.


----------



## Min8040 (Jul 1, 2015)

Last year I did pineapple chunk and for me they finished in 10 weeks
Was my first indoor grow and yield was good for me. 12 oz per plant
Barneys farm has thumbs up from me.


----------



## bubbahaze (Jul 1, 2015)

Do they have a best?


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 2, 2015)

only barneys gear ive done is violator kush in 2008, was a nice plant which elongated a fair bit during budding, with pinecone type nugs spread along branches, wasnt overly covered with trichs though smoke & appearance were apt, dont think i will purchase again


----------



## ganjaguy66 (Jul 19, 2015)

I can't believe all the negative comments. I have grown Barney's Pineapple Chunk twice with zero problems. All the seeds sprouted and when finished...Buds covered in trichomes with a high that blows the mind. I'm wondering if the problems don't lie with inexperienced growers? I have a Tangerine Dream growing that is looking awesome. I love Barney's Farm, their genetics are spot on in my opinion.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jul 30, 2015)

superskuna said:


> Barneys farm never again!!!
> 
> Well the big shock. After opening my box, i couldnt believe my eyes. 8 out of 8 plant turned male. The seeds should be feminized.
> I guess they werent. Im not new at growing but I have no idea how could that happen. Any suggestions?
> ...


Happened to me with ch9 seeds. Aroma and bubba kush33 whatever the hell it was I was pissed. It's apparently a possible phenomenon. As I had plenty others that were fine in this same environment. 100% male plant in a fem pack also happened to me with one Nirvava Medusa fem. I used it to breed too. No mutations or sex issues with the offspring. Actually a great hybrid Venus flytrap(very good selected pheno, very strong) x Medusa male. Both strains desrve more attention really tho.


As for my EXP with Barney's:

One Crimea blue fem (2012ish) it germed and gave me a great phenotype of this unique, citrusy indica leaning hybrid. Nice bud formation, great potentcy, unique taste. Shame it didn't get bred or cloned

One Vanilla kush fem (2012ish)it germed, grew slow even for its genetics, never figured it out, the plant did terrible. I managed to finish it but its quality was that of the worst commercial regs u could think of, even the effect as sometimes that still comes thru. Nope this was just a really shitty seed that contained a total dud of vanilla kush. Not impressed. Have smoked other vanilla kush as well, some was good, but nothing insanely great.

Friend of mine has liberty haze. Looks n grows exactly like ghs "chemdog". Maybe a 6/10. Way too stretchy tho in growth. Waaaay too much. Nothing at all similar to mk ultra. So likely not even the same g13.

I still run a Red Cherry Berry which came from a single fem seed. Wonderful strain all around for me with the pheno I got. Really does have a very cherry cola like smell n taste. It grows big like the skunk in it, but the buds grow VERY dense with super tight nodes. More of an indica effect, especially the later u pick it. Surprised me in potency, even has a fairly slow tolerance build up. Think I got lucky and found a gem of a phenotype! Been growing it 3 years n going. Passed several clones along over the years of it... I highly recommend it. I hope to breed it


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 1, 2015)

Critical Kush

I love their LSD as well....


----------



## v.s one (Aug 1, 2015)

I tried their vanilla Kush. There was no vanilla or Kush. They looked good in veg.


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 2, 2015)

da


v.s one said:


> I tried their vanilla Kush. There was no vanilla or Kush. They looked good in veg.


dammit, i only added that strain as a free option while ordering from midweeksong 3hrs ago, wish i had read this then...lol


----------



## toaster struedel (Aug 2, 2015)

Barney strains I liked, Vanilla Kush, G13 Haze,Red Cherry Berry, and Tangerine Dream. Ones I grew I didn't care for Accapulco Gold, Violator Kush, LSD, Critical Kush, and Morning Glory. The first Vanilla I grew was excellent, smelled and tasted just like vanilla extract. Grew out 6 more never got that pheno again. Tangerine dream can be hit or miss, G13 haze & Cherry Berry never let me down!


----------



## Livnthedrm (Aug 4, 2015)

Has anyone tried Barneys Cookies Kush? I have five plants going right now, and they are all ginormous. They are just starting to flower outdoors, and smell amazing.


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 1, 2015)

Just had triple cheese sprout balls. Always heard they had bad failure rates. I will never use barneys farm again. Ever. Even if it's a freebie I'll toss it


----------



## psychadelibud (Nov 1, 2015)

I would have to say that maybe barneys is not the best choice of breeders, there LSD I grew out was fucking fire!

I ran 4 fem beans a year ago and my most vigorous in veg started throwing nanners like crazy. Did that stop me and cause me to criticize them and give them a bad rep? No...

I pulled the tranny and left the other 3 be. I had 2 phenos very much a like, huge and I mean huge heavy sativa looking buds with a nutty musk and slight skunk smell. The other pheno smelled like lemon heads and was much stickier with less yield.

The high from the lemon pheno was very deep and stoned with a dreamy high, extremely potent. However, I discarded the lemon pheno.

The other 2 phenos was very sativish with a very upbeat and trippy feel. Didn't knock you out with a couple hits like the other but really expanded your mind and made ya happy. Very very euphoric... but if you smoked enough it would cause a white out.

Honestly it topped most every strain out there I had tried it was on the same level as sour diesel that was going around here for a while just a different ballgame of a high.

What I liked most about it was it gave me the exact same body feeling that oxycodone used to give me when I was an addict 7 years ago, but it was weed and it was natural and safe. Had a straight trippy buzz and very strong opiate wirey feel as well...

Also had my highest yields ever with this strain aside from killing fields. In a sea of green, in a 4x4 under a 1000 watter id pull 20 to 25 grams per plant in a one gallon container... fresh rooted clone, straight to flower and had baseball bats coming out of the fuckin containers man it was amazing, solid and fire.

I lost that pheno when my mother plant was moved outdoors to a guerilla garden and was spotted by LEO "choppers" and they fucked it all up for me..

But, I just received another 5 pack in the mail gonna shoot for that same pheno again and will make sure I have several copies of her at different locations in case of a security brief.

You guys that are putting down Barneys are either haters, inexperienced, simply had bad luck or give up too damn fast...

That is just my opinion and i'm sticking to it.

Has anyone had a chance to grow out or try there laughing buddha? Heard good things about the high she produces.


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm not a hater, inexperienced or have up. I've got 13 others going and the only one to turn was barneys farm. Pretty bad when you are expecting it to turn because all the horrible reviews. And it does. Good for you that barneys worked. Didn't for me or several others


----------



## KingBlunted (Dec 5, 2015)

fuzzynoodle said:


> I have three in my garden right now. They all seem healthy/leggy...fat leaves like indica and very thick stalks. Minimal branching but long stable branches where there are. Grows like an umbrella not a Christmas tree. I am about to flower them at 3', tomorrow. I will keep you informed of their progress if you would like.


Topped them or left them natural?


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Dec 5, 2015)

A guy over in the auto section did their blue mammoth auto and it appears to be fire. Gorgeous plant. Made me order a pack to try


----------



## Heathen Pride (Dec 30, 2015)

Avoid Cookies Kush (fem)! 5 of 5 all dropped balls about 40 days into veg, I germinated 2, then 2, then the last one. Seeds were purchased in July 2015.

I've done 15 Blue Cheese (fem) and they were all good.

Have also done 5 Vanilla Kush (fem). Just average, nothing to get excited about, but had no problems with them.

Been growing for 10 years, and never had problems until BF Cookies Kush. There is something majorly wrong with that strain.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Top dawg: junk...all the bud had little tiny green seed like things the size of pin head...absolutely no nanners or males nearby. Had other plants in the same tent and this was the only plant that developed these. I still don't know how they were caused. 
Vanilla Kush : really nice plant...yield,bag appeal, aroma and potency. Keeper in my garden


----------



## Prof420 (Jan 30, 2016)

Heathen Pride said:


> Avoid Cookies Kush (fem)! 5 of 5 all dropped balls about 40 days into veg, I germinated 2, then 2, then the last one. Seeds were purchased in July 2015.
> 
> Been growing for 10 years, and never had problems until BF Cookies Kush. There is something majorly wrong with that strain.


I bought my Cookies Kush seeds from Single Seed Centre. Planted 4 seeds, 2 grew very vigorously in veg then one of them showed hermie and the other one full on male. 

I planted seeds from about 5 other breeders in this current grow I'm running including Bodhi, Exotic Genetix, Greenhouse, TGA and Crockett Family. I had no problems with hermies with any of those, so I'm pretty sure it's not user error. 

I'm never buying BF seeds again. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Jan 30, 2016)

Yea my 3 Cookie Kush were all girls but 2 seeded bad. I got 2 very Sativa phenos with a smell that I called "banana bread", and 1 slightly more Indica with a strong kushy flavor (it's the one that didn't seed). All 3 plants had good vigorous growth through veg, and tons of frost in flower.
So I think if you got a pack like mine you could get a decent pheno and be happy, but if you got 8/8 males in a fem pack, that's pretty fucked...


----------



## BWELLZ (Apr 4, 2016)

Best Strain - Critical Kush or Cookies Kush

Worst Strain - Tangerine Dream

Barney's Farm is a pretty solid breeder other than Tangerine Dream.


----------



## bryangtho (Apr 7, 2016)

BWELLZ said:


> Best Strain - Critical Kush or Cookies Kush
> 
> Worst Strain - Tangerine Dream
> 
> Barney's Farm is a pretty solid breeder other than Tangerine Dream.


I just ordered some Cookies Kush hopefully be here this week


----------



## atomicData (Apr 10, 2016)

BWELLZ said:


> Best Strain - Critical Kush or Cookies Kush
> 
> Worst Strain - Tangerine Dream
> 
> Barney's Farm is a pretty solid breeder other than Tangerine Dream.


I am right in the middle of my first Tangerine Dream grow right now. Hahaha. The strain looks good when you read the Barney's Farm description. I should really have read some reviews before going along with it. 

I guess we shall just see how it goes!


----------



## Got4m2e0 (Jul 5, 2016)

I have to add my opinion which I can only base on one of there strains.
Red Dragon was a very nice strain. Very little pheno's. Could of been he Seeds I got but only really got one pheno to show up. Smell was amazing and end date was the same for all. They were feminized seeds and under severe stress they didn't herm. By severe I mean that a High pressure aero line running 60PSI froze and burst from the cold when the heater went, and then had a cooling problem right after giving them a nice 109 degree day and roughly around 34 or less degree night. They didn't yield much that run due to a few failures and a jackass that did check on things like they were asked to do. But yeah, still had very good luck with them none the less. 

one thing I have used as a sign of good breading is uniformity, quality and yield. all attributes stuck out at me when I grew them and I was impressed since I have yet to find another strain that was that consistent. 

Maybe that just was a fluke. I only used them once and for one strain, I will find out when another arrives and will try to venture back and leave another post.


----------



## Got4m2e0 (Jul 5, 2016)

I forgot to mention the High from Red dragon was pretty impressive. Left you numb and feeling like your floating and fairly hallucinogenic. Problem with trippy strains is tolerance build tend to be fast, best strain with the least tolerance build I have grown so far is TGA qrazy train!!! the Pheno I got and kept for awhile gave a happy go lucky high that was consistent no matter how long and much you smoked it. Great purple soda like under tones etc.. I would run them 70 days, any longer would give a few bananas that were sterile and never led to producing anything. 

I got Cookies Kush I will give a run off. See what becomes of this one.


----------



## Fastslappy (Jul 5, 2016)

Best Barney's for me so far is LSD I've run this under LED & now I'm doing her up in my greenhouse 
great smoke sweet taste , great fruity jar smell , the buds sticky as fook & they goldened up when it cures in a jar 
big chunky beer can size colas 
great trippy get things moving high , outdoor sunshine effect at any time of day & weather , excellent watch a movie stone


----------



## Big boy roy (Jul 10, 2016)

Just ordered incredible bulk& blue dream any others had a go at them what ur opinion


----------



## Big boy roy (Jul 10, 2016)

Have just flipped jack herer very happy at this stage is it true they take 12 weeks to finish


----------



## Happygirl (Jul 13, 2016)

Lsd for me we will see. Outside grow newbie on grows thanks for all the posts of info let's hope my Lsd comes through for me.


----------



## Big boy roy (Jul 15, 2016)

How do post photos


----------



## Big boy roy (Jul 15, 2016)

You


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jul 17, 2016)

Big boy roy said:


> How do post photos





Big boy roy said:


> You


From the internet use the photo icon button in the formatting menu above your post.

From your computer use the "Upload File" button next to the "Post Reply" button lower right corner


----------



## Big boy roy (Jul 17, 2016)

Cheers


----------



## (3.1415926...)'d (Aug 28, 2017)

Finishing off Barneys Triple cheese under 600W of 2700K CFLs. Smells like melon. Not as frosty as I've seen but pretty fragrant.


----------



## Canadain Closet Gardener (Dec 15, 2017)

(3.1415926...)'d said:


> Finishing off Barneys Triple cheese under 600W of 2700K CFLs. Smells like melon. Not as frosty as I've seen but pretty fragrant.


 How did you like this? I just popped a few of these seeds. 
Cheers
CCG


----------



## (3.1415926...)'d (Dec 16, 2017)

Canadain Closet Gardener said:


> How did you like this? I just popped a few of these seeds.
> Cheers
> CCG


The first round I finished under CFLs and took a little over 60 days. It gave nice fragrant medicine. The internodal spacing is much more Sativa like, I expected much less out of a dominant indica breed. Quite a big flowering stretch. 
I’m now flowering two more triple cheese under much more powerful COB LEDs and It seems the plants are decficient in Calcium (tiny black spots on lower leaves). I’m flowering some Dinafem purple afghan kush right beside it and it is showing no calcium deficiency at all. I’ve started to add Calmag to my feeding to fend off the deficiency to no avail yet (yep, pH is in line). Deficiency or not, the triple cheese is flowering strong and big.


----------



## Canadain Closet Gardener (Dec 16, 2017)

(3.1415926...)'d said:


> The first round I finished under CFLs and took a little over 60 days. It gave nice fragrant medicine. The internodal spacing is much more Sativa like, I expected much less out of a dominant indica breed. Quite a big flowering stretch.
> I’m now flowering two more triple cheese under much more powerful COB LEDs and It seems the plants are decficient in Calcium (tiny black spots on lower leaves). I’m flowering some Dinafem purple afghan kush right beside it and it is showing no calcium deficiency at all. I’ve started to add Calmag to my feeding to fend off the deficiency to no avail yet (yep, pH is in line). Deficiency or not, the triple cheese is flowering strong and big.


 Cool, thank you 
I'm looking forward to growing it out next run. I'll be flowing it under my cob leds too. My first run under my lights I had a cal mag issue too. I'm on my second run and i seem to have it a bit more dialed in this time. 
Cheers
CCG


----------



## GreenTools (Dec 16, 2017)

Tangerine Dream was awful for me... had 5 different phenos from 5 seeds....from short indica to fluffy foxtails that never finished...and only 2 had any citrus funk to them...


----------



## mackdx (Dec 16, 2017)

I'll nominate violator kush as a BF worst. 
Weak structure, little smell, lame buzz


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 16, 2017)

2 Peppermint Kush i did summer before last...keeper quality.        i mean im not growing Barney's nowadays, but i have & it was excellent.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 17, 2017)

Pineapple chunk was supposed to be indica but both my phenos were sativa and one I even flowered for like 90 days and it still had weeks to go! It was a huge christmas tree the othe other a lanky vine style sativa with chunky buds and irish spring smell. I was not happy with either pheno to say the least. 

But I did have a buddy who's friend grew some tangerine dream and it had excellent flavor, very orange, but it had no potency to it. 

Barneys is hit or miss most likely because the value of beans they create, I'm sure they are sloppy or mix up beans, pollen etc which creates wild variety? Maybe?


----------



## cottee (Dec 17, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Pineapple chunk was supposed to be indica but both my phenos were sativa and one I even flowered for like 90 days and it still had weeks to go! It was a huge christmas tree the othe other a lanky vine style sativa with chunky buds and irish spring smell. I was not happy with either pheno to say the least.
> 
> But I did have a buddy who's friend grew some tangerine dream and it had excellent flavor, very orange, but it had no potency to it.
> 
> Barneys is hit or miss most likely because the value of beans they create, I'm sure they are sloppy or mix up beans, pollen etc which creates wild variety? Maybe?


Definitely think your right about the mixing stuff up. I bought 20 blue cheese seeds. The first time they actually turned out like blue cheese then I bought another 20 at it was like they were a completely different strain. That's unacceptable I think they are a joke of a breeder. I'd never buy anything of them again.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 17, 2017)

Barney has some of the best genetics!!!
Problem is, is that Barney must have gotten selfish!
Originally all his genetics were available for breeders in regular form. Then all of a sudden no more regulars. Just feminized!
That's when they went downhill as far as a seed bank. I wish I had gotten the regular Grinspoon, would have been invaluable breeding material!!!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Dec 24, 2017)

Critical Kush, a great yielder as well...


----------



## rocker335 (Dec 27, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Pineapple chunk was supposed to be indica but both my phenos were sativa and one I even flowered for like 90 days and it still had weeks to go! It was a huge christmas tree the othe other a lanky vine style sativa with chunky buds and irish spring smell. I was not happy with either pheno to say the least.
> 
> But I did have a buddy who's friend grew some tangerine dream and it had excellent flavor, very orange, but it had no potency to it.
> 
> Barneys is hit or miss most likely because the value of beans they create, I'm sure they are sloppy or mix up beans, pollen etc which creates wild variety? Maybe?


I can really resonate w/ your last paragraph here. I see Barney's and so many other Dutch seedbanks still price their regular beans for $8+ per seed, usually only offering 3 or 10 packs. And I don't know why either, but seeds of Blue Cheese, Pineapple Chunk, Tang. Dream, and heck, even Violator Kush are nowhere near the quality they used to be. Tang. Dream was fruity tasting bunk for me too.

There is no reason to drop $80+ and roll the dice on the genetics, when seedbanks like Greenpoint and GLG exist. I would recommend buying American when it comes to seeds wholeheartedly =)


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 1, 2018)

KeizerSoze said:


> Critical Kush, a great yielder as well...View attachment 4062905


It yielded well but IMO was lacking in the potency department, I do see lots of good reviews though which makes me think I'm old and picky lol.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 1, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> It yielded well but IMO was lacking in the potency department, I do see lots of good reviews though which makes me think I'm old and picky lol.


How long did you let it go? I'm on the fence about whether to run one of these just to see how big the B'S was really is, stupid marketing advertises these at 26% thc.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jan 2, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> It yielded well but IMO was lacking in the potency department, I do see lots of good reviews though which makes me think I'm old and picky lol.


Mine kicked ass... Ran it three times and always had requests for more.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 2, 2018)

KeizerSoze said:


> Mine kicked ass... Ran it three times and always had requests for more.


I know, lots say they loved it. I tried it twice just to see if it was my first attempt perhaps, and actually grew an outdoor crop of Seedsman free bees and still was like maaa lol. Again maybe it's my picky ways lol.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jan 2, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> I know, lots say they loved it. I tried it twice just to see if it was my first attempt perhaps, and actually grew an outdoor crop of Seedsman free bees and still was like maaa lol. Again maybe it's my picky ways lol.


I've had similar experiences with Female Seeds Cinderella 99. Everyone raves about it. I have tried it twice and it was a major flop both times...


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 2, 2018)

nc208 said:


> How long did you let it go? I'm on the fence about whether to run one of these just to see how big the B'S was really is, stupid marketing advertises these at 26% thc.


It was a couple of years ago and it would have come down at all cloudy trichs but no amber


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 13, 2018)

KeizerSoze said:


> I've had similar experiences with Female Seeds Cinderella 99. Everyone raves about it. I have tried it twice and it was a major flop both times...


You know what cindy I recommend lol


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 13, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> You know what cindy I recommend lol


Which one?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 14, 2018)

C99 from peakseedsbc. It is the original c99 from bg.When bg closed mikej got the stock. Not the new re release . 
Cheers


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> C99 from peakseedsbc. It is the original c99 from bg.When bg closed mikej got the stock. Not the new re release .
> Cheers


I see he has only crosses now, is this what you are referring too? Sorry for all the questions, just trying to pick something to get going for an outdoor clone run? It's been a long search lol.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 14, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> I see he has only crosses now, is this what you are referring too? Sorry for all the questions, just trying to pick something to get going for an outdoor clone run? It's been a long search lol.


You are right just the c99 is not on the site. You have to email him about it. Sorry I forgot that part lol
I am just finishing my first indoor run of it.Its in my journal. I first grew it outside last year. It does incredible outside. Very mold resistant. In my opinion it is a kickass sativa that does great both in and outdoor. It is everything I have read about for years lol
Cheers


----------



## corners (Jan 16, 2018)

LSD was pretty good, pleasantly surprised.
My pineapple chunk never sprouted, probably my fault.


----------



## collieBudz (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi everyone, I just picked up 

10 cookies kush
10 lsd
10 pineapple chunk
10 bad azz kush
5 peyote critical (freebie)
4 critical from royal seeds also freebie with the order

Germination on those 49 seeds? 
49 cracked with 1in+ tap roots within 48hrs, planted rock wool, 1 of them was not looking great shell hardly split tiny tiny root so I just threw it in the cube regardless with a 100% germ rate I didn’t want to continue to germ it. , 48 popped within the next 24 hours. I’m about 5 days in from pop time right now. Still only 48 so 1 dud from 45 BFseeds
LSD has bizarre issue, nothing drastic. Seed shells were so rigid they popped still encasing the cotyledon , 5/10 did this, no other seedlings had this problem. I broke them open and gave them that little nudge they needed and all is fine. I damaged one set of cotyledon doing this, yet it’s managing to survive with about 90% of both cotys gone. So 48 maybe 47 cause I roughed her up. I’ll come back and show pics when I’m done with my reviews and if I have hermie issues or not. I’m a very experienced grower , have tried many breeders gear, clone only, bag seed, on n on. Not afffiliated with anyone just looking to give a REAL analysis of my findings with sufficient data: sorry but reviews based off 1 seed here and 1 seed there; not really fair. Any experienced grower knows you need a bigger sample size to find various phenos that you’re looking for.

And 45 beans, 5 strains, this is the review to go by. See you in 4 months or so


----------



## bobqp (Jul 5, 2018)

collieBudz said:


> Hi everyone, I just picked up
> 
> 10 cookies kush
> 10 lsd
> ...


Cookies kush is awesome to grow.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 6, 2018)

collieBudz said:


> Hi everyone, I just picked up
> 
> 10 cookies kush
> 10 lsd
> ...


I grew out bad azz kush. I actually really liked it. Its a god nighttime strain I've found. I will hit it and then find myself staring off for a few hours. Yielded really well, grew pretty easy, one of the hairiest plants I've seen.


----------



## NayHay (Jul 25, 2018)

Barney's Farm Tangerine Dream: tasted like version sold at their coffee shops in 2014, tasty, fairly strong, hazy maybe insense-like, long-lingering smoke aroma. No orange or citrus characteristics at all, I believe that is all marketing bullshit. Nice yields of long, dense colas, but 1 of 2 hermed BUT the timer was fucked, so not a fair test at all. Despite their description, no support needed. Really, their descriptions could not be more wrong...they say it's indica leaning done in 65 days, but their video shows a plant nearly80 day range that looks sativa.


----------



## NayHay (Jul 25, 2018)

Barney's Farm Blue Cheese: No blueberry, sweetness, or fruit flavors at all, but lots of cheese funk. A real filter-killer: super stanky. Small plants take after DJ Short's blueberry runt, unfortunately, but faster/stronger due to cheese. Tested positive for CBD. Again, their site descriptions are way off. Does not respond well to defoliation. Very dark green leaves do not fade. Very dense nugs, but I doubt the large yields they claim. 2/3 germinated, 1 of 4 hermed due to light timer errors.


----------



## tylerkewl (Jul 28, 2018)

Trulife69 said:


> yea that was the one thing I didn't like about barneys. I have never growing fem'd seeds but I took the plunge and see what happens. Why doesn't barneys offer regular seeds anymore? Is everyone growing fem'd seeds over there in the uk or whats the deal


They have a few regular strains..Not many.. Pretty much the only thing I wanted from them was their Afghan regular...Lucky they included a few seeds in the sample they shipped me. Femd seeds are all herma to begin with...I don't like them myself. I wouldn't grow em indoors that's for sure..The dream of a good autoflower to grow crops year round is a great idea..Maybe in another few years they will breed all the bad traots out of em


----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 28, 2018)

I've only grown one thing from Barney's Farm, they sent me some free 8 Ball Kush seeds and it's absolutely one of my favorites! It's a very stable Hindu Kush, taste like hashish and black pepper with a strong long-lasting stone

Has anyone grown their Ayahuasca ?


----------



## tylerkewl (Jul 28, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I've only grown one thing from Barney's Farm, they sent me some free 8 Ball Kush seeds and it's absolutely one of my favorites! It's a very stable Hindu Kush, taste like hashish and black pepper with a strong long-lasting stone
> 
> Has anyone grown their Ayahuasca ?


Got some of the purple Ayahuasca coming too. They actually are sending me 3 seeds from about 10 of their strains. Even 3 of their new releases. There has to be some loss of quality with a fem seeds.. I'm sure the genetics have to be top notch...The big question is..Out of the 3 seeds what's the chance of good strong plant? Personally. I hope I'm wrong.I hope this stuff turns out to be fire.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jul 29, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Barney has some of the best genetics!!!
> Problem is, is that Barney must have gotten selfish!
> Originally all his genetics were available for breeders in regular form. Then all of a sudden no more regulars. Just feminized!
> That's when they went downhill as far as a seed bank. I wish I had gotten the regular Grinspoon, would have been invaluable breeding material!!!


I hear you on regular seed.
Its getting harder to find regular seed from breeders.
My first choice is regular seed.
All female is a crap shoot...might get a hermie or 2 with those.
I know in the past few years I have had a lot of so called all female hermie on me
Autos well I don't like those at all. When I get autos free I gift them to newbies in my area.

So me I been hunting down regular seeds from breeders that's usually where my money goes when im shopping.


----------



## tylerkewl (Jul 29, 2018)

I have a buddy. Hes a pretty good breeder...Hes been offering me a ton of autos...I may take him up in it. Just to have a year round out door crop to feed my teenager


----------



## kona gold (Aug 7, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> I hear you on regular seed.
> Its getting harder to find regular seed from breeders.
> My first choice is regular seed.
> All female is a crap shoot...might get a hermie or 2 with those.
> ...


Truth!!


----------



## tylerkewl (Aug 15, 2018)

Speaking of the Barny..I got my confirmation of shipment like three weeks ago..I know they mention they don't ship to u.s.a ..And they warned me it would be coming in a round about way...Since I'm not paying for this crap...I don't feel like I would ever call them...Anyb Any ever actually order from them? And we'll actually pay them..What's their normal shipping time...Method... Any experience..


----------



## Mr Blamo (Aug 18, 2018)

I just get my barney gear from gta seeds in Toronto.


----------



## Special Kdog (Aug 23, 2018)

checked this thread to see if there were some other good reviews cause my Barney's Pineapple Express Auto is growing like crazy. grew 2 inches today in 8 hours while i was at work. best looking auto i've grown at 5 weeks in. 24 inches tall at 38 days... i'm not trying to brag or anything but looks like she is gonna produce well for an auto... for those of you that want to crap on Greenhouse you clearly haven't grown their Super Lemon Haze or the Super Silver haze. Both are fantastic strains and produce well. The scrog isn't for this plant it was for the SLH that i pulled 8ozs off of with little effort and amateur growing methods
gear: Viparspectra 600w LED, 10 gallon cloth pot, coco loco soil mixed with some cheap potting mix, i've only put a little fertilizer on her and that is Fox Farms big bloom... i'm using tap water and one of those Exhale bags. not sure if it is making a difference or not. thought it would give it a try. my temps fluctuate between 77 and 82 degrees.


----------



## Special Kdog (Aug 23, 2018)

BF pineapple express comparison with DNA's 60 day lemon (lemon skunk auto)
second run of the the 60 and it sucks yield wise don't ever buy it. Smoke is amazing but yield is complete shit. I expect at least 3 ozs off an auto for me to give it a thumbs up. The Pineapple express looks like it will make it to that range. Hopefully the smoke is good also please don't go off on a shit on auto rant. I am limited on time and i know all the positives and negatives of them. My next grow after I move (reason im running an auto) will be GH strawberry haze and some DNA gear that I have yet to decide on (not an auto). I typically run 4 girls in a 4'x4' tent. I'll update in about 35 days on the PE. Peace!


----------



## halo2killer (Aug 23, 2018)

I have don't Pineapple Chunk and Vanilla Kush. Both were great.


----------



## QuikWay (Aug 24, 2018)

tylerkewl said:


> Speaking of the Barny..I got my confirmation of shipment like three weeks ago..I know they mention they don't ship to u.s.a ..And they warned me it would be coming in a round about way...Since I'm not paying for this crap...I don't feel like I would ever call them...Anyb Any ever actually order from them? And we'll actually pay them..What's their normal shipping time...Method... Any experience..


i live in the US.
i got my barney seeds from seedsman.. they came in a pair of socks and it only took about 4 days to get them.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Aug 24, 2018)

Am germing the Blue Gelato 41 right now.


----------



## Deltagreen (Aug 24, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> Am germing the Blue Gelato 41 right now.


Let me know how that Blue Gelato 41 turn out. I'm still waiting on my seeds


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 24, 2018)

Smoking some Bad Azz Kush right now. It was a real easy grow, liked a heavy feeding, and has a really happy, euphoric high. First time I had tried it, it gave me the giggles, I hadnt found a bud that gave me that in years and years. probably 7/10 bag appeal, 6/10 nose (but I cant smell shit, lol), 8/10 smoke. For my limited experience.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 24, 2018)

I have some Amnesia lemon (fems) in the 5th week of flower. 2 diff phenos.. Easy growers. will post a pic when I DL them from my camera.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 24, 2018)

QuikWay said:


> i live in the US.
> i got my barney seeds from seedsman.. they came in a pair of socks and it only took about 4 days to get them.


Keep that shit on down low low. 
Ah fuck it nobody orders from EU anymore lol


----------



## tylerkewl (Aug 25, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Keep that shit on down low low.
> Ah fuck it nobody orders from EU anymore lol


Lol...Yeah they have a big We Don't Ship To The U.S.A.. They want there gear shown. I was dealing with someone who I assume is in marketing. Again Im not a big fan of the fem seeds... But I'm going to devote about 1/3 of my outdoor space for them. Sometimes you never know where that magic plant may come from. So far my favorite this year has come from a bag seed Lol..

T


----------



## Mr Blamo (Aug 27, 2018)

Got 100 percent germ rate on the blue gelato 41 seeds.
Took 3 days for them to break the shell with tap roots.
Popped them the same time as the TH Seeds Strawberry Glue seed.
Only took 24 hours for those TH Seeds to break open with tap roots.

How ever I am excited the gelato seeds cracked. Those go into training pots today.


----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 30, 2018)

Kinda surprised nobody else has experience with the 8-ball kush? ..it's damn good smoke, especially if you like the landrace varieties


----------



## Special Kdog (Aug 31, 2018)

thought i would provide another update. The pineapple express is out of control. If i had known she would had this much vigor i would have tied her down initially or topped her. need her to fatten up


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Sep 6, 2018)

Fyi Barney's has Dr Grinspoon available again after over 2 years...plus they have a couple of non fem varieties again.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 8, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I have some Amnesia lemon (fems) in the 5th week of flower. 2 diff phenos.. Easy growers. will post a pic when I DL them from my camera.


Finally found the adapter a few days ago. Then my normal browser kept giving me errors. 
Amnesia lemon end of week 5 of flower. 2 phenos, named according to who broke thru the jiffy pellet first. 
#2 Long fast blooming 3x stretch after flip.Easily 14-16" taller than her sister.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 8, 2018)

Another of #2


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 8, 2018)

Pheno #1 shorter of the two,different bud structure, also seems it's ginna be done sooner than it's big sis. Pistils turning and starting to recede. Definitely maturing faster. Different bud structure as well. It did stretch just not as much as #1. They were both the same size going into flower. I'll get better pics now that I have my shit together.


----------



## Huflungpoo (Sep 8, 2018)

Critical Kush - 1 in and 1 out...
Overall, consistent and good quality.

Out - Topped w/ longer veg.
In - Topped w/ 1 round of LST.

Nearly identical. Same branching habits and bud formation, same aroma and appearance, flowering stretch - 2X at most, extremely similar final. Not much for stacking? But quality small branches chasing the mains. No nanners.

SIMILAR smoke... leave that one to the topic of drying and curing practices.


----------



## Special Kdog (Sep 19, 2018)

day 65 of Pineapple express. She's just now putting out a tiny bit of crystals. prolly 3 more weeks if i'm guessing. still going strong but longer than i expected. Stretch finally stopped. I can't imagine how much a DWC with an HPS would yield. still curious as to what the smoke will be like


----------



## collieBudz (Sep 26, 2018)

Ok everyone, a midway update ..
I would have flipped them over earlier but had to wait to free up space in the flower room .. so this is 80 days since seeds popped , the left side of my room are the seedlings , the right side are all green crack clones. So overall, in terms of structure and vigor, I’m impressed with a few of them. They had some ups and downs as I got some clones that came with little buddies clinging to them which turned into a bit of an issue, some burning from over spraying pesticides, but they all managed to pull thru in the end. Some better than others. 

The trend is cookies kush , lsd, bad azz kush seem to be the most vigorous, while some others are more stalky with a nice node spacing etc etc. I’m the end it’s the flowers that matter but I have a few I’ve picked as early winners. Here’s some non bud porn.. this is day 1 flower, cloning fiesta tomorrow. See you all in 8-9 weeks.

Yes, that’s 100% perlite, yes it works quite well, no bugs unless they’re brought in , reusable, clean, no nutritional value, very aerated. Try it.

Oh I should mention cause it’s hard to tell.. the tallest seedling is now 5.5 feet tall. There are several at 5 feet, down to the runt at about 2.5 feet tall. To compare those green crack clones were rooted about 6 weeks ago and are now about 3 feet tall.. they are average / fast growers so almost all the seedlings are doing pretty well minus a few in the middle there that are just chunky little f’ers


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 27, 2018)

collieBudz said:


> View attachment 4205901 View attachment 4205902 View attachment 4205903 View attachment 4205904 View attachment 4205905 View attachment 4205901 View attachment 4205902 View attachment 4205903 View attachment 4205904 View attachment 4205905
> 
> Ok everyone, a midway update ..
> I would have flipped them over earlier but had to wait to free up space in the flower room .. so this is 80 days since seeds popped , the left side of my room are the seedlings , the right side are all green crack clones. So overall, in terms of structure and vigor, I’m impressed with a few of them. They had some ups and downs as I got some clones that came with little buddies clinging to them which turned into a bit of an issue, some burning from over spraying pesticides, but they all managed to pull thru in the end. Some better than others.
> ...


Are you treating perlite like soil? How often do you water


----------



## zypheruk (Sep 27, 2018)

perlite is treated like hydro not soil.


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 27, 2018)

zypheruk said:


> perlite is treated like hydro not soil.


I start seedlings in perlite/vermiculite mix but I've never grown a plant in it?! I've used hydroton & lava but never seen it done in perlite, is it a chunkier grade then when used as a soil amendment?


----------



## collieBudz (Sep 27, 2018)

The perlite is like any other medium it’s just to give the roots something to hold onto, I water everyday , twice for newly transplanted plants. They’re sitting on the floor on the pic, normally they’re on tables tilted and drilled in the corner (minimal to just to ensure water runs to that corner ) I let it drain to bucket and dump back into my res.. this is not an auto-recirculating system I water with hose/res/pump .. but it’s essentially the same thing a bit more labour, a bit less expensive to set up , I can water 250 in about 45min I like to spend at least that much time inspecting daily anyway so I kinda just kill 2 birds.. I prefer it to maintaining ppms, checking for clogged sprayers leaks bubblers n all that is just nicer to not have to deal with.. if I was a set it n forget it guy maybe I’d do it the other way.. but I like hands on. As for the perkite, impossible to over water, roots get ton of air, flush is a breeze if ever needed, only drawback can be algae on top but that’s usually only if you’re watering too often.. and I can reuse a nice chunk of it each harvest ; and it will usually be better the 2nd run with a bit of salt already built up rather than fresh perlite. I use the coarse one, but it’s still pretty fine but not dusty


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 27, 2018)

voodoosdaddy said:


> Fyi Barney's has Dr Grinspoon available again after over 2 years...plus they have a couple of non fem varieties again.


I still have a 5 pack in storage
Any good? I never took the time to try it


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 27, 2018)

collieBudz said:


> The perlite is like any other medium it’s just to give the roots something to hold onto, I water everyday , twice for newly transplanted plants. They’re sitting on the floor on the pic, normally they’re on tables tilted and drilled in the corner (minimal to just to ensure water runs to that corner ) I let it drain to bucket and dump back into my res.. this is not an auto-recirculating system I water with hose/res/pump .. but it’s essentially the same thing a bit more labour, a bit less expensive to set up , I can water 250 in about 45min I like to spend at least that much time inspecting daily anyway so I kinda just kill 2 birds.. I prefer it to maintaining ppms, checking for clogged sprayers leaks bubblers n all that is just nicer to not have to deal with.. if I was a set it n forget it guy maybe I’d do it the other way.. but I like hands on. As for the perkite, impossible to over water, roots get ton of air, flush is a breeze if ever needed, only drawback can be algae on top but that’s usually only if you’re watering too often.. and I can reuse a nice chunk of it each harvest ; and it will usually be better the 2nd run with a bit of salt already built up rather than fresh perlite. I use the coarse one, but it’s still pretty fine but not dusty


Are you having any problems with plants falling over about the buds get heavy?


----------



## collieBudz (Sep 27, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> Are you having any problems with plants falling over about the buds get heavy?


Actually, that’s the other downfall, they can start to tip in the last 2-3 weeks, I usually tie them up from the center stalk and it’s good till harvest. I’d say about 30% need training most are usually ok, and the more wet they stay the less it’s a problem.. dried out pots will bend more


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 27, 2018)

collieBudz said:


> Actually, that’s the other downfall, they can start to tip in the last 2-3 weeks, I usually tie them up from the center stalk and it’s good till harvest. I’d say about 30% need training most are usually ok, and the more wet they stay the less it’s a problem.. dried out pots will bend more


Are you getting any PH flux like one does with Coco/perlite


----------



## collieBudz (Sep 27, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> Are you getting any PH flux like one does with Coco/perlite


I basically only mix what I need for the day, so any runoff is almost entirely what I’m putting in.. I feed feed water, when I water, runoff is clear on most plants so I pretty much give them what they need that day there’s no room for it to fluctuate cause every day it’s a new mix, I will check my ph in bucket runoff next time I water just cause now I’m curious.. but I’m sure it’ll be the same as what I set it at in the res


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 27, 2018)

collieBudz said:


> I basically only mix what I need for the day, so any runoff is almost entirely what I’m putting in.. I feed feed water, when I water, runoff is clear on most plants so I pretty much give them what they need that day there’s no room for it to fluctuate cause every day it’s a new mix, I will check my ph in bucket runoff next time I water just cause now I’m curious.. but I’m sure it’ll be the same as what I set it at in the res


I bet you will see none
coco absorbs where the perlite only drains
But try it and let us know 
Thanks
Plants Look wonderful


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Sep 28, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> I still have a 5 pack in storage
> Any good? I never took the time to try it


If you can find a good pheno it's absolute fire. Doesn't yield anything though. For connoisseurs only.


----------



## Special Kdog (Oct 2, 2018)

Thought i would give an update on the Pineapple Express. it is day 77. I added a couple of lights hoping it will get a little more dense. This was grown with a 600w Vipar all the way until day 75 so whomever said they don't work you are a little mistaken. I believe they work pretty good. Probably not the best, but for 150 bucks i'm satisfied. I'm also satisfied so far with this strain. I have yet to smoke any though and it will likely be a week from saturday before i chop.


----------



## Seymour Green (Oct 10, 2018)

I just got done with a small grown with a critical kush, and a liberty haze. I only have a small tent so I only popped the 3 criticals I had. Only 2 popped, so I quickly sprouted the 1 liberty haze seed that was a freebie. It was a sickly looking seed to begin with but it sprouted and immediately was a weird plant with no meristem forming. To make a long story short the liberty haze turned into a five foot beast that stretched 2-3 inches a day once flipped and took over 18 weeks from the flip to finish. It's been curing for 3 weeks now and tastes like shit, but smells nice with a lime scent. It's actually a pretty good, not to racy, sativa like high. The dry sift from trimming was awesome and tastes great. Practically full melt. Got a little over a qp of nice tops and about a zip and a half of popcorn and some larf. Will never grow this plant again as 17 weeks is just to long for me right now with my limited space. The critical kush was a pretty plant that finished about 3 feet tall with very little stretch. Did not produce what I was expecting, but it was kind of overtaken by the liberty. The critical finished in 73 days, had a fruity scent and taste, but was pretty lack luster in both departments. Also the high was kind of boring and not potent enough for me to want to grow her again. I am currently about 4 weeks into a tripple cheese grow with my last 3 fems beans. I have grown this strain before and it was a pretty good plant to grow that stayed short and barely stretched at all. She had a great blueberry/ cheese smell, and kind of tasted like a pb& grape jelly sandwich, that everybody who tried it loved. Most of all I know she finishes in 70 DAYS!!! I will veg her a little longer this time to compensate for the lack of stretch, so she yields a bit more this time (hopefully!). Out of the 3 triple cheese I have now, one is exhibiting that lack of a main growing shoot, or merristem, but is very short and bushy which I think will work out to my benefit with the limited height of my tent. The other 2 are pretty normal with one being a little taller and she is already showing preflowers at only 4 weeks since sprout. I have heard about barneys shit autoflowering sometimes, so I hope that's not the case here. Out of all three, the weird one has a super skunky scent to her. Not cheese or berry-like at all. Straight up skunky funk! And not the sweet sk#1. I want to clone her, but I don't have a separate veg tent. Guess I better get one quick!


----------



## Seymour Green (Oct 12, 2018)

Here's a few pics of the triple cheese about 5 weeks from sprout. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Rowdybuds (Oct 12, 2018)

Seymour Green said:


> View attachment 4214314 View attachment 4214315 View attachment 4214314 View attachment 4214315 View attachment 4214316 View attachment 4214317 View attachment 4214318 Here's a few pics of the triple cheese about 5 weeks from sprout. Thanks for looking!


lookin good bud


----------



## STIGGY (Oct 12, 2018)

Look Very Happy
Nice Job, Clean Tent for sure


----------



## collieBudz (Oct 17, 2018)

So here we are at 3 weeks in from flip, some looking very impressive, some so so some are looking like they’ll yield pretty poorly in the end, but I’ve been wrong before.. here’s a panorama of the room thus far.. I’ll come back in a couple more weeks

Oops I can’t upload the panorama.. here’s half the room I’ll take some pics at lights out if I can


----------



## Special Kdog (Oct 17, 2018)

Just put them in jars ended up with 160 grams cured on the dot from 1 barney's farm Pineapple Express grown primarily under 600W Vipar

I have not tasted it yet due being in the middle of a job search. I will be able to taste in most likely 3 weeks and i'll gather 3rd party research this weekend. 
Smells like pineapples with maybe some sandlewood I do think i went 1 day too long hanging on rack but it is kinda humid around here so should probably be fine. Buds were not dense 5 out of 10 on that front. Smell 7 out of 10 only cause it is subtle


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 17, 2018)

Special Kdog said:


> Thought i would give an update on the Pineapple Express. it is day 77. I added a couple of lights hoping it will get a little more dense. This was grown with a 600w Vipar all the way until day 75 so whomever said they don't work you are a little mistaken. I believe they work pretty good. Probably not the best, but for 150 bucks i'm satisfied. I'm also satisfied so far with this strain. I have yet to smoke any though and it will likely be a week from saturday before i chop.View attachment 4209265


I have not run those lights personally but ya that look damn nice for a cheap led for sure. Respect to you.. great job man really I mean that. And for being under a purple light and not being able to see detail they look very happy where there at.

Having said that. Imagine what you would accomplish under a 600 or 1000 mh or HPS/ timber, fluence, hlg led or another respectable company that I don't know of as im sure there are a few more out there. You did a fine job and the plants look happy at least to me. Looking forward to what you show in the future. Very nice looking. Keep em coming.. Happy growing.


----------



## Special Kdog (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks, I met a dude that has connections in a friendly state couple of weeks ago and he said he was gonna hook me up with what sounded like some quantum board LED lights in a trade to improve my yields. 
I think they would help specifically with firming up buds more consistently. I pulled 7 ounces from 2 super lemon haze plants on my previous grow and no density issues with them but i still think better lights would improve the yield. They didn't veg well. 
If i get an offer for this job I'll be purchasing a home and that will change my dynamics tremendously. If dude doesn't come through on those lights I think I'm gonna buy myself a DIY quantum christmas present. 
Gotta keep learning and improving to make the world better. Lots of room for improvement. DWC grow is also one of my next projects


----------



## Seymour Green (Oct 18, 2018)

collieBudz said:


> So here we are at 3 weeks in from flip, some looking very impressive, some so so some are looking like they’ll yield pretty poorly in the end, but I’ve been wrong before.. here’s a panorama of the room thus far.. I’ll come back in a couple more weeks
> 
> Oops I can’t upload the panorama.. here’s half the room I’ll take some pics at lights out if I can


Killing it! Looks fantastic!


----------



## Kygiacomo (Oct 22, 2018)

im thinking of trying their peyote critical next year outdoors as one my new strains to try out. Has anyone here smoked it or tried it out? im also going to grab one those shiskaberrys to throw out there as well.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Oct 23, 2018)

My Blue Gelato 41 are looking so sweet in veg.
Taking cuts tonight.
Very beautiful looking plants.


----------



## collieBudz (Oct 23, 2018)

Seymour Green said:


> Killing it! Looks fantastic!


Thanks

Here are some pics this is from 2-3 days ago they look nicer daily.. at not even 4 weeks some decent size buds considering container size etc ... I never get too excited before week 7-8 though lots still to happen. But most are quite frosty.. my green crack is so so very stretchy it’s being weeded out after this harvest , but even they are slightly better looking than the last run.

There’s a pineapple that 100% smells pineapple, I’ll try and use flash on all pics next time as it obviously came out way better on the last pic, ah well.. see y’all again shortly


----------



## Kygiacomo (Oct 23, 2018)

collieBudz said:


> Hi everyone, I just picked up
> 
> 10 cookies kush
> 10 lsd
> ...


Let me know what u think about the LSD and peyote critical. post some pics of the buds as well if u dont mind. good luck with the grow.


----------



## Kygiacomo (Oct 23, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> My Blue Gelato 41 are looking so sweet in veg.
> Taking cuts tonight.
> Very beautiful looking plants.


post some pics of the buds when u get time if u dont care. i been looking at that strain as well. im really excited for the shiskaberry though. i bet it will be fire growing it outdoors.


----------



## Seymour Green (Oct 23, 2018)

collieBudz said:


> Thanks
> 
> Here are some pics this is from 2-3 days ago they look nicer daily.. at not even 4 weeks some decent size buds considering container size etc ... I never get too excited before week 7-8 though lots still to happen. But most are quite frosty.. my green crack is so so very stretchy it’s being weeded out after this harvest , but even they are slightly better looking than the last run.
> 
> There’s a pineapple that 100% smells pineapple, I’ll try and use flash on all pics next time as it obviously came out way better on the last pic, ah well.. see y’all again shortly


They are looking awesome! And I feel you on those stretchy bitches. I had that liberty haze on the last run stretch 2-3 inches a day for 3 weeks after flip! Definitely not growing her anymore lol. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Mr Blamo (Oct 24, 2018)

Seymour Green said:


> They are looking awesome! And I feel you on those stretchy bitches. I had that liberty haze on the last run stretch 2-3 inches a day for 3 weeks after flip! Definitely not growing her anymore lol. Keep up the great work!


lol sounds like ghost train haze...now that's a real stretcher.
Those stretch plants all I do is tie down branches when the stretch is on...works for me.
Most plants with haze in them do stretch.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 24, 2018)

Update on the freebie amnesia lemon by barney's farm I won from gorilla seed bank.

Less than impressed and even more dissatisfied. High= average. Taste= generic weedy taste Yeild= Great(from pheno #1) Trich coverage= absolutely ZERO! lol. I still have 9 more beans to pop. Most likely i'll pop em all and 12/12 them from seed as opposed to growing bigger plants, taken up valueable real estate in my flower tent.
I haven't given up on the strain just yet!


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Oct 24, 2018)

Was really excited for my 8ball Kush. It is in a 15 gal it's 5'6 and it's leafy as hell. I'm not even going ping to bother with the baby bugs I'll get from this. I'm guessing it didn't like to be trained and topped but it didn't complain just very small yield lmfao I'm talking .. these buds better become hard fast. 

It was grown outdoor so no light issues there and my other plants were gorgeous because I still couldn't with a breeder I knew..


I wanna try it again I'm an indoor setting as a small plant and see how she does

(Brought her inside last week due to the weather being 10c now.)
 
Such a huge plant. Such a disappointment lmfao


----------



## Kygiacomo (Oct 24, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Was really excited for my 8ball Kush. It is in a 15 gal it's 5'6 and it's leafy as hell. I'm not even going ping to bother with the baby bugs I'll get from this. I'm guessing it didn't like to be trained and topped but it didn't complain just very small yield lmfao I'm talking .. these buds better become hard fast.
> 
> It was grown outdoor so no light issues there and my other plants were gorgeous because I still couldn't with a breeder I knew..
> 
> ...


Damn that sucks. i hate leafy strains especially since i grow outdoors and its a nightmare to trim. i wont grow a strain again if they are leafy no matter how good the bud is because there is just as much good bud that is not leafy and not a pain in the ass to trim.

Hey guys i was just browseing seeds on Herbies and found a breeder called Top shelf Elite. Go and check out their strain called San francisco sour dough & Nightcrawler. the genetics used in those listed are sick. the sour dough has Phantom Cookies x Sour Gelato x Elite Chemdawg and the Nightcrawler has Deadhead OG x Alien Nightqueen x Blue Moonshine. Actually all 6 of their photo strains has some killer genetics used. i like the sound of their Pineapple crack to with genetics of Pineapple Express x Green Crack x Chunky Cherry Malawi x Glass Slipper. Has anyone ever hear of these guys and tried anything from them?


----------



## Seymour Green (Oct 24, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> lol sounds like ghost train haze...now that's a real stretcher.
> Those stretch plants all I do is tie down branches when the stretch is on...works for me.
> Most plants with haze in them do stretch.


Yeah I had her lassoed all over the place lol! The funny thing is Barneys advertises the liberty haze as g13 x a chem d, but upon further inspection, I found that it's a g13 haze x the chem d. I wonder why they leave that out of the description?


----------



## Seymour Green (Nov 1, 2018)

Here's a few pics of the triple cheese. Probably going to flip them by Sunday. Cheers!


----------



## collieBudz (Nov 1, 2018)

They look nice Seymour, you’ll have a nice little bush. Here’s some pics, week 5 flower, I don’t know what’s what I’m tge pics, they’re all looking pretty decent, a few bad yielders in there, that one big bud with water bottle is bad azz kush, yield seems pretty great, bud itself is a bit dark for my liking I’m all about neon colours lol anyway,it looks ok for sure just won’t be that light light green when dried n cured but could still be mighty fine..


----------



## Seymour Green (Nov 2, 2018)

Damn! They're some dank looking flowers you got there! I would love me some of that! I hear you on that neon fluorescent green. My boy won't touch it if it ain't that neon green. Me on the other hand, I like em' on the dark side lol!


----------



## collieBudz (Nov 16, 2018)

Seymour Green said:


> Damn! They're some dank looking flowers you got there! I would love me some of that! I hear you on that neon fluorescent green. My boy won't touch it if it ain't that neon green. Me on the other hand, I like em' on the dark side lol!



Getting closer!
The peyote critical looks great, purple/pink buds , the critical from goal queen seeds looks great. The pineapple chunk looks amazing, the cookies kush looks amazing, the bad azz kush is going to be monster yields monster buds, all in all, I can already tell everything in the room is fire EXCEPT the LSD, very disappointed dark not great yield not great structure not very trichy, it’ll be ok but not a keeper... the rest, at least 1 pheno per strain or more keepers . Here’s a few pics, the bud I’m holding onto is bad azz , must be a solid 50g I’d not be surprised. The up close is the critical , the purple is the peyote critical , the gangly but white looking one is pineapple chunk I believe .. and the other close up is a cookies kush ..

Harvesting starts Sunday, peyote and critical first, then bad ass, then cookies then pineapple , lsd will go until nov 28 and green crack is till like dec 5 maybe

Ok so now that they’re uploaded ..in order :

1 Peyote critical
2 Critical
3The WHITE AF pineapple (other pineapples look good but that one is special)
4 Bad azz kush 40g
5 cookies kush , bad pic didn’t get the top
6 green crack
7 screen of green crack ( they are mega top heavy stems bend in the midddle I pruned too late causing that , solution ? Fn chalk line


----------



## Seymour Green (Dec 2, 2018)

My 3 triple cheese girls. Monday will be 3 weeks since flip. So far, so good.


----------



## AuBlue (Dec 14, 2018)

Anybody completed a triple cheese grow.
High Strength? Any Hermies?


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 14, 2018)

Kygiacomo said:


> Let me know what u think about the LSD and peyote critical. post some pics of the buds as well if u dont mind. good luck with the grow.


There's a good chance you'll find a decent mother in the LSD pack. They seem to be thirsty plants with a bit of a stretch when flowered. Good luck. 

Don't know about the Peyote Critical. I'm kind of curious about the Peyote Cookies outside, Barney's claims it's highly resistant to mold.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Dec 14, 2018)

At present I'm running the blue gelato.
Have one that looks like a gelato plant and the others are looking like a nice blend between the 2 strains that make it up.
The gelato looking plant is a real stretcher in the first couple weeks of flowering and hard building buds..
The others not so much stretch.
Very dark coloured leaves. A deep green almost looking dark blue leaves.
Has been interesting to grow.

These are in a room with ...strawberry glue and a white kush ghost train haze and sour d and the gelato are performing like my others.


----------



## Seymour Green (Dec 14, 2018)

AuBlue said:


> Anybody completed a triple cheese grow.
> High Strength? Any Hermies?


This is my second run of triple cheese. Overall ime, it's one of they're better strains. Short, hardy plants that barely stretch, and finish approximately in 70 days. Here's my 3 a little over 4 weeks since the flip.


----------



## the rock (Dec 14, 2018)

Kygiacomo said:


> Damn that sucks. i hate leafy strains especially since i grow outdoors and its a nightmare to trim. i wont grow a strain again if they are leafy no matter how good the bud is because there is just as much good bud that is not leafy and not a pain in the ass to trim.
> 
> Hey guys i was just browseing seeds on Herbies and found a breeder called Top shelf Elite. Go and check out their strain called San francisco sour dough & Nightcrawler. the genetics used in those listed are sick. the sour dough has Phantom Cookies x Sour Gelato x Elite Chemdawg and the Nightcrawler has Deadhead OG x Alien Nightqueen x Blue Moonshine. Actually all 6 of their photo strains has some killer genetics used. i like the sound of their Pineapple crack to with genetics of Pineapple Express x Green Crack x Chunky Cherry Malawi x Glass Slipper. Has anyone ever hear of these guys and tried anything from them?


are they american breeders? sounds interesting


----------



## Seymour Green (Dec 15, 2018)

the rock said:


> are they american breeders? sounds interesting


Barney's is a dutch breeder.


----------



## AuBlue (Dec 15, 2018)

Seymour Green said:


> This is my second run of triple cheese. Overall ime, it's one of they're better strains. Short, hardy plants that barely stretch, and finish approximately in 70 days. Here's my 3 a little over 4 weeks since the flip.


Around 28-30 days?
Here is Tripple Cheese at 50days from an Italian grower on IC Mag


----------



## Seymour Green (Dec 15, 2018)

AuBlue said:


> Around 28-30 days?
> Here is Tripple Cheese at 50days from an Italian grower on IC Mag


I don't really count the first week I flip to 12/12, but it would be 30 days today since they been in flowering. I hope mine are that mature at 50 days like the pic. I have heard a few people have a 56 day pheno, but I believe most strains need at least 70 days to finish properly.


----------



## JSheeze (Dec 22, 2018)

Seymour Green said:


> I just got done with a small grown with a critical kush, and a liberty haze. I only have a small tent so I only popped the 3 criticals I had. Only 2 popped, so I quickly sprouted the 1 liberty haze seed that was a freebie. It was a sickly looking seed to begin with but it sprouted and immediately was a weird plant with no meristem forming. To make a long story short the liberty haze turned into a five foot beast that stretched 2-3 inches a day once flipped and took over 18 weeks from the flip to finish. It's been curing for 3 weeks now and tastes like shit, but smells nice with a lime scent. It's actually a pretty good, not to racy, sativa like high. The dry sift from trimming was awesome and tastes great. Practically full melt. Got a little over a qp of nice tops and about a zip and a half of popcorn and some larf. Will never grow this plant again as 17 weeks is just to long for me right now with my limited space. The critical kush was a pretty plant that finished about 3 feet tall with very little stretch. Did not produce what I was expecting, but it was kind of overtaken by the liberty. The critical finished in 73 days, had a fruity scent and taste, but was pretty lack luster in both departments. Also the high was kind of boring and not potent enough for me to want to grow her again. I am currently about 4 weeks into a tripple cheese grow with my last 3 fems beans. I have grown this strain before and it was a pretty good plant to grow that stayed short and barely stretched at all. She had a great blueberry/ cheese smell, and kind of tasted like a pb& grape jelly sandwich, that everybody who tried it loved. Most of all I know she finishes in 70 DAYS!!! I will veg her a little longer this time to compensate for the lack of stretch, so she yields a bit more this time (hopefully!). Out of the 3 triple cheese I have now, one is exhibiting that lack of a main growing shoot, or merristem, but is very short and bushy which I think will work out to my benefit with the limited height of my tent. The other 2 are pretty normal with one being a little taller and she is already showing preflowers at only 4 weeks since sprout. I have heard about barneys shit autoflowering sometimes, so I hope that's not the case here. Out of all three, the weird one has a super skunky scent to her. Not cheese or berry-like at all. Straight up skunky funk! And not the sweet sk#1. I want to clone her, but I don't have a separate veg tent. Guess I better get one quick!


Pineapple Chunk and Liberty Haze took forever for me too, and were big plants, but I had the room (or almost lol) but I really liked both. Both had big buds, smelled and tasted great. About the same potency, imo. The liberty haze smelled like "fruit juice" when it was cured, to me.

Still a bit of stretching to go..

https://www.rollitup.org/p/14649970/

GG#4 - was more indica than expecting
Pineapple Chunk - more sativa than expecting
Mama Mia - meh
Jack Diesel - Sour, tart, awesome, look forever
Northern Soul - pretty good 8/10


----------



## JSheeze (Dec 22, 2018)

Anyone grow the velvet bud yet?


----------



## Seymour Green (Jan 3, 2019)

A couple pics of the triple cheese I took Sunday. 51 days from the flip and finishing much quicker than the last run. I think these will easily be done by day 63, so 70 days since flipping to 12/12.


----------



## Seymour Green (Jan 20, 2019)

What's up everyone. Here's the triple cheese finishing up. Tues night will be the chop. 63 days from bud onset, just like Barney's description, go figure! Definitely not used to Barney's shit doing what they say it will lol! I'll keep everyone posted on dry weights and a smoke report in a few weeks. Cheers!


----------



## JSheeze (Jan 20, 2019)

Seymour Green said:


> What's up everyone. Here's the triple cheese finishing up. Tues night will be the chop. 63 days from bud onset, just like Barney's description, go figure! Definitely not used to Barney's shit doing what they say it will lol! I'll keep everyone posted on dry weights and a smoke report in a few weeks. Cheers!


Niiiice. Any UV? That purple color looks chronic. Get a closer shot in focus.  I want to see that frost! They look hefty, what kinda lights and wattage you running? Nutes? DWC? 




Seymour Green said:


> I don't really count the first week I flip to 12/12,


63 days from flip or 63 days from first bud development?


----------



## JSheeze (Jan 20, 2019)

collieBudz said:


> View attachment 4234302 View attachment 4234303 View attachment 4234304 View attachment 4234305 View attachment 4234306 View attachment 4234307 View attachment 4234308
> 
> 
> Getting closer!
> ...


Pineapple Chunk!... that shit was the real deal for me, heard some haters but the chunk was legit, mine looked like yours in terms of frost, good work!


----------



## Seymour Green (Jan 20, 2019)

JSheeze said:


> Niiiice. Any UV? That purple color looks chronic. Get a closer shot in focus.  I want to see that frost! They look hefty, what kinda lights and wattage you running? Nutes? DWC?
> 
> 
> 
> 63 days from flip or 63 days from first bud development?


Thanks man. No uv, running a timber 250 true watt cob cree 3590 led, and maxibloom start to finish in cyco coco pearl. 1 gal plastic pots drain to waste. Sorry for the shitty pics. Thats the best I can get with this $400 piece of shit lol! My daughters $30 straight talk phone blows mine out of the water picture wise. I was supposed to get the pineapple chunk as my freebie from seedsman, but they ran out and sent me the liberty haze instead. Just my luck lol! And that's 63 from bud onset, so 70 days from flip. Take care.


----------



## JSheeze (Jan 21, 2019)

Seymour Green said:


> Thanks man. No uv, running a timber 250 true watt cob cree 3590 led, and maxibloom start to finish in cyco coco pearl. 1 gal plastic pots drain to waste. Sorry for the shitty pics. Thats the best I can get with this $400 piece of shit lol! My daughters $30 straight talk phone blows mine out of the water picture wise. I was supposed to get the pineapple chunk as my freebie from seedsman, but they ran out and sent me the liberty haze instead. Just my luck lol! And that's 63 from bud onset, so 70 days from flip. Take care.


I was a big fan of the Liberty Haze though too, haha mine had a real fruit juice smell to it and was really enjoyable. That, the Jack Diesel, and the Pineapple Chunk were the best 3, and the LH was a freebie. It's supposed to be 25%+ I think..

Ya, the ST phones got pretty good cameras anymore. I remember when I paid $350 for a Canon PowerShot A60 (I think) rated at 2.0mp I think lol tech has come a ways since then ..


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 21, 2019)

Kygiacomo said:


> Damn that sucks. i hate leafy strains especially since i grow outdoors and its a nightmare to trim. i wont grow a strain again if they are leafy no matter how good the bud is because there is just as much good bud that is not leafy and not a pain in the ass to trim.
> 
> Hey guys i was just browseing seeds on Herbies and found a breeder called Top shelf Elite. Go and check out their strain called San francisco sour dough & Nightcrawler. the genetics used in those listed are sick. the sour dough has Phantom Cookies x Sour Gelato x Elite Chemdawg and the Nightcrawler has Deadhead OG x Alien Nightqueen x Blue Moonshine. Actually all 6 of their photo strains has some killer genetics used. i like the sound of their Pineapple crack to with genetics of Pineapple Express x Green Crack x Chunky Cherry Malawi x Glass Slipper. Has anyone ever hear of these guys and tried anything from them?


Haven't tried any of the crosses you listed, but grew 3 Chunky Cherry Malawi's outside 6 or 8 years ago in a stealth 5 gallon bucket grow. All the weed was decent, but each plant was a different pheno. One finished late August, one in September and a purple one finished in October. No mold on any of them. Seems like I got one hermie from that pack too. They were from "the Rev" , the guy that writes for Skunk Magazine. Good luck.


----------



## Skybound420 (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm liking my Triple Cheese! She's extremely vigorous growing, finishes quick, great yields, if you cram a lot of sulfur into her diet she smells sweet and smoke tastes like cheesecake. My only complaint is spaghetti branches which means almost every branch needs added support.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Feb 13, 2019)

NEW - BARNEYS FARM - Orange Sherbert, Peyote Critical, Strawberry Lemonade.

Seen on gta seeds in Toronto.


----------



## johnnynice (Feb 24, 2019)

Seymour Green said:


> What's up everyone. Here's the triple cheese finishing up. Tues night will be the chop. 63 days from bud onset, just like Barney's description, go figure! Definitely not used to Barney's shit doing what they say it will lol! I'll keep everyone posted on dry weights and a smoke report in a few weeks. Cheers!


Dude, you need to work on your focusing skills, lol. I'd love to see the triple cheese but all I can see is the ducting in the background


----------



## Seymour Green (Feb 24, 2019)

johnnynice said:


> Dude, you need to work on your focusing skills, lol. I'd love to see the triple cheese but all I can see is the ducting in the background


Nah, that's the best I can do with this piece of shit camera I got.


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 25, 2019)

Trulife69 said:


> Wanted to start a thread about Barneys Farm Strains
> 
> *Best & Worst BF strains
> *Stable strains
> ...


I got two liberty haze going and they are huge for three weeks in flower


----------



## Stubbie (Feb 28, 2019)

Skybound420 said:


> I'm liking my Triple Cheese! She's extremely vigorous growing, finishes quick, great yields, if you cram a lot of sulfur into her diet she smells sweet and smoke tastes like cheesecake. My only complaint is spaghetti branches which means almost every branch needs added support.
> 
> View attachment 4274902 View attachment 4274903


I've got a BF Triple Cheese going right now that doesn't look anything like the pictures I've seen others post in this thread. Much more sativa looking fan leaves and incredible side branching. They are 14 days since the flip to 12/12 and growing quite vigorously. I super cropped the tops the other night hoping to even out the canopy, and within 8 hours they had all straightened back up with only the bruise on the stalk where I'd mangled them. I'll take a couple pictures tonight when lights come back on.

-Stubbie


----------



## Skybound420 (Feb 28, 2019)

My Trip Cheese grows very vigorously too, about the quickest I've ever seen. My only complaint is her branches don't thicken up enough to support the colossal weight she puts on. I'll be taking down another one, slightly smaller, tomorrow, then Pineapple Chunk for 2 rounds, then it's Cheese again. I like the Cheese colas, but the PC is frostier with millions of popcorn buds all the way up. I hope they yield about the same, but that Cheese set the bar pretty high and just under 20 dried ounces.


----------



## Stubbie (Feb 28, 2019)

Those are some impressive pictures you posted above! I've topped mine several times hoping to keep them more bush like. I don't have a whole lot of headroom and hope they don't get much over 3' when finished. 20 oz off a single plant indoor is great! I'll be happy if she gives me 4-5  

As I look closer tonight, my plant does resemble several of the others in here. The tops start very sativa like, but fill out as they mature. 

-Stubbie


----------



## Skybound420 (Mar 1, 2019)

Yours already is pretty wide and each cola you get has the potential to do better than an ounce, so if you vegged for longer than 6 weeks, you might need to start pruning 14 days into bloom to stall the stretch, otherwise she can overgrow your room/space. Trust me, her vigor can become a nightmare to your limits.

20 zips from an indoor plant under LED, lol. I did veg her longer than 12 weeks though and that's the major reason why.


----------



## nc208 (Mar 18, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> My Blue Gelato 41 are looking so sweet in veg.
> Taking cuts tonight.
> Very beautiful looking plants.


How did this turn out? 
Was wanting to try it before I read it's a fake. Its blueberry x thin mint cookies. Not a gelato cross, which is BS considering there is a gelato 33 and a 41 out there.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Mar 19, 2019)

nc208 said:


> How did this turn out?
> Was wanting to try it before I read it's a fake. Its blueberry x thin mint cookies. Not a gelato cross, which is BS considering there is a gelato 33 and a 41 out there.


The one that leans to the blueberry is the best one to find. I find it way stronger than the ones that lean to gelato. The blueberry pheno was more colourful.. 
I like it am gonna run just the blueberry pheno again.


----------



## nc208 (Mar 19, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> The one that leans to the blueberry is the best one to find. I find it way stronger than the ones that lean to gelato. The blueberry pheno was more colourful..
> I like it am gonna run just the blueberry pheno again.


Lol there is no blueberry in gelato mate, its leaning towards the thin mint cookies in the cross but again that is not a gelato cross. They just stole the name for it.


----------



## Rocco_sifredrik (Apr 5, 2019)

I like barneys! Dont have anything to compare to but im satisfied.
Last grow I did gorilla zkittlez and this grow cookies kush.


----------



## Primal420 (May 29, 2019)

Old post, but I'm just here to contradict everyone saying Red Dragon is a good strain to grow. Worst plant I've ever had the displeasure of growing. All 3 were absolute dog shit and ugly.


----------



## NayHay (May 31, 2019)

Primal420 said:


> Old post, but I'm just here to contradict everyone saying Red Dragon is a good strain to grow. Worst plant I've ever had the displeasure of growing. All 3 were absolute dog shit and ugly.


I think the Dutch breeders don't keep the same parent plants, they "improve" the strain with new parents. I think this would explain why Sensi Seed Bank used to be considered great, but now not so. And how some strains (like Double Dragon) have excellent and terrible reviewed largely depending on when you got your seeds. It would also explain how strains like Tangerine Dream do not resemble the package description in the least. Even Barney's Farm own website links to a grow video showing a plant in late flower that is 2 weeks past when it is supposedly harvested, according to their very optimistic flower times.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 31, 2019)

NayHay said:


> I think the Dutch breeders don't keep the same parent plants, they "improve" the strain with new parents. I think this would explain why Sensi Seed Bank used to be considered great, but now not so. And how some strains (like Double Dragon) have excellent and terrible reviewed largely depending on when you got your seeds. It would also explain how strains like Tangerine Dream do not resemble the package description in the least. Even Barney's Farm own website links to a grow video showing a plant in late flower that is 2 weeks past when it is supposedly harvested, according to their very optimistic flower times.


I buddy of mine had a friend grow tangerine dream back in 2011-2012 and it was one of the best orange flavors Ive smoked. Weak high but great flavor. Personally I wouldnt run the strain but they hit on a nice pheno.


----------



## harryhoudinii (Jun 1, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I buddy of mine had a friend grow tangerine dream back in 2011-2012 and it was one of the best orange flavors Ive smoked. Weak high but great flavor. Personally I wouldnt run the strain but they hit on a nice pheno.


I've got 2 growing now, I will let you all know how they turn out


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 1, 2019)

harryhoudinii said:


> I've got 2 growing now, I will let you all know how they turn out


I hope they turn out nicely for you!


----------



## 2young2die (Jul 9, 2019)

guy incognito said:


> I did 1 LSD fem. Very vigorous and hardy, cloned very easily. Looks amazing. Smells amazing. Trimmed up nice. The only bad thing I could say is it wasn't that great of a smoke. I won't grow it again. I did go back to it today after sitting in a jar for close to 8 months and it did seem to get me baked. Probably because I haven't had it in 8 months. Still not as good as my other strains. I still got close to a pound I need to smoke up. Anyone wanna come do about 600 bong tokes?


Yeseye


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 9, 2019)

2young2die said:


> Yeseye


Here’s a finished liberty haze smells like lime trix but really skunky taste


----------



## BerrySweetJuice (Jul 10, 2019)

I've had tangerine dream and it twas some of the best grown cleanest smoothest light orangy sweet tasting sativa's (with a Really nice uplifting high) I've ever had in my life.


----------



## BerrySweetJuice (Jul 10, 2019)

Vanilla Kush sounds like creamy gudness too.


----------



## Skybound420 (Jul 30, 2019)

Cboat38 said:


> Here’s a finished liberty haze smells like lime trix but really skunky taste View attachment 4362734


Liberty Haze is in the cart!


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 31, 2019)

Skybound420 said:


> Liberty Haze is in the cart!


Yes it’s was a quick finish too,9 weeks


----------



## Peyote alexia (Jul 31, 2019)

collieBudz said:


> View attachment 4234302 View attachment 4234303 View attachment 4234304 View attachment 4234305 View attachment 4234306 View attachment 4234307 View attachment 4234308
> 
> 
> Getting closer!
> ...


How did the peyote critical end up? 
I've revegged my pheno as it's the fruitiest nicest sherbert tasting plant I've grown. And very resilient. Managed to take a few clones to keep it going. 
Mine threw one unpolinatted flower when over ripe and between reveg. I was actually hoping it had pollen for breeding. 

This is the only Barneys farm strain I've tried so far. I ordered red dragon from the reviews. For outdoors. I just hope it's the decent seeds after reading this


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi all Im new here But heres my Red Diesel absolutely beautiful smelling and a nice balanced smoke 
Ive also grown out pineapple chunk blue cheese Pink kush and peyote critical with the Peyote critical being the least impressive but still ok


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Nov 13, 2019)

This one is pink kush Bloody impressive strain


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 14, 2019)

Lol 24 pages in 7 years...


----------



## fumaganja (Nov 16, 2019)

budolskie said:


> here is my pineapple chunk from bf 9 out of 10 i sprouted in my heated propogator here they are yesterday maybe flower next week, i will keep yous updated if yous like???


How long did your pineapple chunk flower for? I'm reading lots of negative comments saying its 10-14 weeks flowering which is nothing like BF says


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 16, 2019)

Best strain was some auto cheese. Had 9 week auto flower from seed to harvest and big colas. Worst the other 5 strains I ran from Barneys. Still dont get why everyone is into this breeder. Did some LSD and it was 7 at best. Probably the only strain of theirs that went ok.


----------



## Skybound420 (Nov 18, 2019)

fumaganja said:


> How long did your pineapple chunk flower for? I'm reading lots of negative comments saying its 10-14 weeks flowering which is nothing like BF says


I've been harvesting mine right about 8 weeks for more than 6 mos now in potted rockwool.


----------



## Psyphish (Nov 18, 2019)

Barney's is still shit. People on social media buy into the bullshit for some reason.


----------



## R Burns (Nov 18, 2019)

Psyphish said:


> Barney's is still shit. People on social media buy into the bullshit for some reason.


Couldn't agree more. Barney's blows! Tangerine Dream, Vanilla Kush and Blue Cheese, all complete shit. Almost, all my worst bud was from Barney's seeds. Frauds!


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 18, 2019)

I've grown like 10 Barney strains way back and nothing was that great. Critical kush was ok if looking for big yeild. Vanilla Kush is nice if you get a good pheno. Only thing that really stood out was their original red diesel but pretty sure their re release of it isn't the same.


----------



## Michigian-Dave (Nov 18, 2019)

I bought 3 lemon something or another CBD seeds. 
2 never sprouted and one began to sprout and then petered out.
I had gotten 1 freebie that never sprouted.
And I also had a freebie Phantom OG that actually sprouted and gotten to the seedling stage and I thought Damn, I finally got a Barney's Farm seed to grow and before the first set of actual leaves appeared it keeled over and died, I never have seedlings die after they more then 4" tall unless a bug gets to it and chops it down which does happen on occasion.

I never have troubles like above with any other seed producer.
I'm assuming Barney's Farm does large batches of seeds of any given strain infrequently and is probably selling old seeds.

That would explain why they don't seam to have any energy to them and they fail to launch or peter out after sprouting.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 18, 2019)

most of these old breeders like Barney’s are shit compared to today’s genetics
He’ll they where shit back then too. Lol The olschool that I totally respect Breeders is a Connesseur genetics CBD seeds HSO and Bodih


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 19, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> most of these old breeders like Barney’s are shit compared to today’s genetics
> He’ll they where shit back then too. Lol The olschool that I totally respect Breeders is a Connesseur genetics CBD seeds HSO and Bodih


Yup bog had some good shit back then and also hazeman. Saw hazeman brought back his grape 13 he's calling stomper now but that was a killer grape strain for back then. As soon as I started getting og raskal packs I was done with europe lol.


----------



## 70's natureboy (Nov 19, 2019)

Barneys Pineapple chunk and Liberty Haze are some of the smelliest strains I have ever grown. I'm all about strong smell and taste. The Pineapple chunk I have is 10+ weeks to finish. I must say all the seeds had different charachteristics. I guess you pick the pheno you like.


----------



## sandman83 (Nov 20, 2019)

so, I gather the tangerine dream beans I picked up are basically worthless, what about 8 ball kush? Thankfully I only grabbed those 2 from barneys....


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 20, 2019)

sandman83 said:


> so, I gather the tangerine dream beans I picked up are basically worthless, what about 8 ball kush? Thankfully I only grabbed those 2 from barneys....


No it’s kinda hit and miss with Barneys, but definitely do some research because compared to the new breeders in US its subpar. Like way subpar.


----------



## Rocco_sifredrik (Dec 31, 2019)

I can recommend gorilla zkittlez! It was a beast! Best grow ive done. Veg really quick and yielded great. From barneys I also done cookies kush and lsd. Good smoke but not impressed with yield and all over grow experience. 2 lsd yielded like 1 gorilla zkittlez. Maybe i just got a great pheno.

Doing some work for barneys so i got a bunch of seed from them of all new strains. Doing some skywalker kush now but after that im popping one of their new strains tropicanna banana, glookies, dosidos 33, orange sherbert or Purple punch. If they aint performing and satifying me im moving on or just doing gorilla zkittlez after that.


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 21, 2020)

hellmutt bones said:


> most of these old breeders like Barney’s are shit compared to today’s genetics
> He’ll they where shit back then too. Lol The olschool that I totally respect Breeders is a Connesseur genetics CBD seeds HSO and Bodih


Where do u suppose all your new breeders got their shit from? And the old school breeders u mentioned are not really old school . Just fyi ,agree w u somewhat btw. Sensi, serious, Dutch passion, sagarmatha, greenhouse . Old-school


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Best is Sweettooth, and the gorilla Skittles


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Jan 21, 2020)

Anybody grow red dragon? I have many of those freebies from the vault.


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 21, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> Anybody grow red dragon? I have many of those freebies from the vault.


Wow never even heard of it , interesting. Just looked it up says it's a haze and a Kush and I wicked heavy yielder


----------



## Blatino (Feb 25, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> Wow never even heard of it , interesting. Just looked it up says it's a haze and a Kush and I wicked heavy yielder


Its all true


----------



## Grow big 3 (Apr 3, 2020)

Don't know about everyone else but alot of barneys seeds seem to herme I've no issues with stress or light leaks but they still herme where other seeds don't


----------



## NayHay (Apr 3, 2020)

Seed sellers act like they are selling diamonds, but really they are selling coal. If you sort through enough of their coal you may find a few diamonds. I think the most likely explanation for all the very positive and negative comments about Barney's Farm is that they have unstable hybrids and the seed descriptions are based on a single (very positive) phenotype. You can find amazing plants, but you better grow a bunch and keep a cutting of every one. Personally I'm starting to prefer S1 seeds (selfed, feminized).


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Apr 13, 2020)

I have a Pineapple chunk lineage in veg and flower rooms right now that is hands down one of the dankest and best tasting strains Ive ever grown. I am loving this lady Ive got going right now. Ill post some pics from a few months ago. I havent taken any recent ones.


----------



## thrash4ever (May 4, 2020)

Everything I've had from Barney's excepting maybe a couple individuals of Blue Cheese and Critical Kush have been excellent. Yes, there is a fair degree of phenotypic variation, but when you get the beast bitch, she's absolutely nasty.. 

I've seen a bit of trashing of Tangerine Dream, funny because it's one of my most enjoyable grows. The first time I tried it I had two beans. Both ended up with central colas - not exaggerating - just about the same girth and length as 330 ml soda cans. This was under a 400W dual spectrum HPS and in a half metre tent with four other ladies. Large fist-sized top colas, each of them, and dense sub-nugs. They were long and stretchy, and in the last two weeks probably added another third in mass. Currently, I have a batch of five more on the way from new beans (sadly that was a long time ago and couldn't take cuttings): two are the same kind of stretchy phenotype and are starting to bulk out as the last ten days or so approach. Another two are medium height with already super dense nugs of medium-large build. The last is more squat, more cheese-looking, more flowers overall but smaller main cola, and ripened earlier. I also have a Cookies Kush with this batch, which is OK-ish, the main cola will be decently sized and dense when done. 

I've also had good previous experience with Utopia Haze, G13 and Pineapple Chunk. Pineapple Chunk was absolutely immense last time, bulking out greatly in the last two weeks, with fantastic tropical stench. 

My next round under a 600W and larger space includes Utopia Haze (3), G13 (3), Pineapple Chunk (3), Amnesia Lemon (Free; 1), Cookies Kush (Free; 1), Critical Kush (Free; 1). Can you tell I like hazes?  I expect to see good results based on prior experience. As suggested, when you find the right pheno make it the mother. There are more than a few I wish I had kept (just a practical impossibility)... sigh!


----------



## outliergenetix (May 22, 2020)

interesting how much barneys this thread started with back in 2012. i didn't read much current stuff in the thread so maybe the hate still is there, but i actually got pretty lucky with the one freebie i got from them. i even have a pcik of the bud somewhere in the frostiest nug thread on here. the strain was vanilla kush. the plant itself was gorgeous and resilient and overall healthy regardless of how i grew it and i have cloned her and grew her many ways. pleasure to work with. the smell while not overwhelming by any stretch was unique and very pleasent. the taste was also good, nothing stands out there but it has taste. i would say the only downside if you even consider potency a downside is she is a little weak. i don't have lab tests so this is highly subjective but she wont knock your dick in the dirt. this is not a negative really to e because as a grower with allot of diff herb i don't need or want em all to couch me out or make me stupid lol. 
this plant was a good match to breed with a stellar 79 xmass bud male i got from "useful seeds" on this forum you can see the male in flower on my insta the pic is a year or two old now and i dont use insta anymore really so you wont see much recent stuff. you prolly also see the mom on there im not sure but regardless i am attaching pics of the F1 i have 4 weeks into flower right now of that vanilla kush mom x 79 xmass bud male. the pics you have to excuse as i am at work and these are all i have on my phone atm to post. these smell so fucking strong and exactly like a funky christmas wreath it isnt funny. yo can see allot of variaton in structure even if not so much in the pics but most have that same smell. one has a peppery smell but most like a funky skunky xmass wreath like i said. being this is an F! run they are only in 1 gallon xtra tall pots organic recycled soil i make running in a closet under some old blurples. given the circumstance id say they look pretty healthy. one on the right i a bit finicky and not all are pictured either. my point is it looks like they have taken the healthy vigor of the mom, nothing high maintenece except that one and maybe another. ironicially these two lean og in structure so they are sharing allot including their finicky nature. 
sorry for rambling about my current cross but i thought it was pertinent given i chose to breed with one of their plants so they are not all bad. they definitely got some fire at barneys whether i got lucky with the one seed i had or its all fire remains t be seen lol someone else can asnwer that one


----------



## norcalreppin77 (Jul 12, 2020)

I popped 5 critical kush fem 6 years back. Saved one pheno, And man everyone I knew wanted a cut of it (eventually they all got it) granted I'm in northern california we have access to any clone available. But 10 people I know got it and they all grew it for years. It was so dense and frosty. Tested at 26.5% Thca and 23.5% thc. I loved it so easy to grow, 2 pounds a light was fairly easy. Just a good strain. The only thing that people didn't like was it had a lighter smell. It needed to be crossed with something more fuely then it would have been a really awesome strain


----------



## Shape Shifter (Jul 12, 2020)

People like to shit on Barneys because Barneys isn't 'cool', but most of the stuff I've seen or grown is quality smoke. My fav is Mimosa. Got some in veg right now. Tasty citrus and berry with a nice uplifted buzz. 

 

I don't care if Symbiotic Genetics made it first. Barneys made it better!


----------



## WeedMan2020 (Sep 5, 2020)

Shape Shifter said:


> People like to shit on Barneys because Barneys isn't 'cool', but most of the stuff I've seen or grown is quality smoke. My fav is Mimosa. Got some in veg right now. Tasty citrus and berry with a nice uplifted buzz.
> 
> View attachment 4621892
> 
> I don't care if Symbiotic Genetics made it first. Barneys made it better!


Do you have any pictures? Mine are on day 47 now.


----------



## Jt racing (Oct 31, 2020)

Barney's is like every other seed seller. 
Nobody knows how a plant will turn out. Sometimes you get unlucky. Same with all plant seeds, weed or not. 
I've been growing a laughing Buddha, it's been bang on. Few weeks to go, but has grown exactly like I'd expect.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 3, 2020)

Anyone grown gorilla skittlz ? I have a bubble gum smelling pheno and I don’t know if this is rare and I should keep it or it’s a normal show for this strain ??


----------



## SlurmsMck (Jan 3, 2021)

I’ve done sweet tooth, that was nice, this latest one is purple punch, I see BF gets a bad rep, I’ve had no issues


----------



## jdoeanon (Jan 3, 2021)

I’ve wonder about this for a long time, being from the US.. When I first started my hobby like a lot of people I went for cheap euro beans off of sites like herbies & attitude. Ran Barney’s critical kush & had a few stellar phenos & a couple decent (but not bad phenos) crazy good yielding for a kush, very nice fat nugs & a fruity pebbles pheno. Some had a lime candy nose, the ones I didn’t like where a semi bland sandal woody nose.
It’s been at least 5 yrs since then, & I’ve moved on to US breeders.. & honestly theres not much of a difference in quality, still have to pheno hunt. Ironically even though everything is super overhyped on IG with gelato crosses etc.. alot of these older breeders have far more stable genetics & more homogeneous results.
Like everything else gotta try for yourself, I hate hype.


----------



## jdoeanon (Jan 4, 2021)

Take my post with a grain of salt, it was my subjective experience. Not trying to defend BF I’ve heard equally bad things as well, more so getting at how frustrating it can be dropping $100 + on some hype breeders gear only to get herms & no uniformity.


----------



## Original StinkyG (May 23, 2021)

Never grew Barneys before but thought I'd give them a blast, I did 5 Blueberry O.G, 5 Critical Kush, 7 Purple Punch, 5 Gorilla zkittlez from Barneys and 5 O.G Kush from sensible seeds own and 19 Purple Gelato ! The P Gelato was from cuttings, nice quality ! All plants are in same bloom room ! 
The Purple Gelato have had no issues apart from touch of deficiency which was sorted immediately ! All the others were Barneys minus 5 O G Kush from sensible seeds. Germination was all but 2 seeds which did nothing. I had 3 commit suicide by pushing out of cubes instead of rooting the cube. Seems to be quite normal these days reading online ! I did find a male in the purple punch ! No herm just male . Anyway had a deficiency which got many plants but not all ! Sorted deficiency out then noticed a plant with no issues had NANAs ! Then another, then another ! I have never seen so many types of herms ! Every type ! Female bud with 2 pistils and 2 tiny nanas !! If it was everyone or just one purple gelato I would blame myself but the way it's happened leaves only genetics ! Barneys need to grow out there own seeds, it's called quality control ! I will not spend anymore with Barneys ! All this within 26 days bloom !!


----------



## Original StinkyG (May 23, 2021)

Original StinkyG said:


> Never grew Barneys before but thought I'd give them a blast, I did 5 Blueberry O.G, 5 Critical Kush, 7 Purple Punch, 5 Gorilla zkittlez from Barneys and 5 O.G Kush from sensible seeds own and 19 Purple Gelato ! The P Gelato was from cuttings, nice quality ! All plants are in same bloom room !
> The Purple Gelato have had no issues apart from touch of deficiency which was sorted immediately ! All the others were Barneys minus 5 O G Kush from sensible seeds. Germination was all but 2 seeds which did nothing. I had 3 commit suicide by pushing out of cubes instead of rooting the cube. Seems to be quite normal these days reading online ! I did find a male in the purple punch ! No herm just male . Anyway had a deficiency which got many plants but not all ! Sorted deficiency out then noticed a plant with no issues had NANAs ! Then another, then another ! I have never seen so many types of herms ! Every type ! Female bud with 2 pistils and 2 tiny nanas !! If it was everyone or just one purple gelato I would blame myself but the way it's happened leaves only genetics ! Barneys need to grow out there own seeds, it's called quality control ! I will not spend anymore with Barneys ! All this within 26 days bloom !!


barneys blueberry O.G are not showing any issues though !!!


----------



## oill (May 23, 2021)

GreenChile said:


> Ive grown, Vanilla Kush, Blue Cheese, Acapulco Gold, and currently I have a Pineapple Chunk growing in the garden.
> From what ive learned, Tangerine Dream is really nice, but its not stabalized so you kinda have to luck out to get the good phenotype.
> 
> Overall I like Barney's Farm and next chance I get im going to grow some Dr. Grinspoon. I heard it was the bees knees if you like sativas.


Grinspoon Takes 16 weeks


----------



## Michigian-Dave (May 23, 2021)

I'd love to hear how your Sensible Seeds O.G. does seeing how I have them in shipment to me now.
Have you ever grown Sensible Seeds before?
I was pretty inpressed with how there Old Man Socks (a cheese strain) grew, it was very vigorous.


----------



## Liamp1603 (May 23, 2021)

Anyone grown the blue gelato 41 ? I have two lt of a five pack about 30plus days from seed no issues yet I’ve took clones in case I get a keep waiting for them to root before I turn them into flower ... the smaller plant is a hso bubba’s gift freebie


----------



## Buzzzxx (May 23, 2021)

I just finished a run of Barney's Glookies. No complaints and will run again. Literally smells like key lime pine. Superb buzz and nuts so dense they make my grinder crap out. Growing their zkittles og now and will report back on that one


----------



## higher self (May 23, 2021)

Got an old Blue Cheese freebie going. Getting nice smells from the seedling already


----------



## Original StinkyG (May 23, 2021)

Michigian-Dave said:


> I'd love to hear how your Sensible Seeds O.G. does seeing how I have them in shipment to me now.
> Have you ever grown Sensible Seeds before?
> I was pretty inpressed with how there Old Man Socks (a cheese strain) grew, it was very vigorous.


Growing well, just watch them close anyway though !


----------



## canna_420 (May 23, 2021)

higher self said:


> Got an old Blue Cheese freebie going. Getting nice smells from the seedling already


The best Blue cheese it actually as an effect.


----------



## higher self (May 24, 2021)

canna_420 said:


> The best Blue cheese it actually as an effect.


Only grown Cheese one time, I don't really remember it well besides it grew like a vine. If this turns out nice, I might finally pop my Deep Psychosis (Psychosis x Deep Purple) seeds from Breeders Boutique to explore Cheese more & make a cross out of the two


----------



## EhCndGrower (May 24, 2021)

their version of the Blue Cheese I really enjoyed. Got a few of them as freebies from my very first seed order made with seed supreme. Very relaxing heavy body stone from her. Might make you a little foggy in the brain as it slowly drifts you off to sleep


----------



## higher self (May 24, 2021)

EhCndGrower said:


> their version of the Blue Cheese I really enjoyed. Got a few of them as freebies from my very first seed order made with seed supreme. Very relaxing heavy body stone from her. Might make you a little foggy in the brain as it slowly drifts you off to sleep


Thanks for the report! I got the seed from Attitude, probably 10 years ago. We'll see how it stacks up against some of the new new


----------



## canna_420 (May 24, 2021)

higher self said:


> Only grown Cheese one time, I don't really remember it well besides it grew like a vine. If this turns out nice, I might finally pop my Deep Psychosis (Psychosis x Deep Purple) seeds from Breeders Boutique to explore Cheese more & make a cross out of the two


I always thought it was a NL5Haze (psychosis) that is what they sell it as here in Wales anyway. Smokes like it to.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 24, 2021)

Best and worst strains of barney's farms...umm worst >...all of them


----------



## canna_420 (May 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Best and worst strains of barney's farms...umm worst >...all of them


Not all are bad, he buys from some good breeder's.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 24, 2021)

Hmm, dunno if I've posted this before in this thread, but I'm looking forward to trying Peyote Cookies outside in a short season climate. I am mighty impressed with how unique the terpene profiles are on the pheno I got. The smoke is almost like fine cigar. The aroma is of hamster piss and cedar shavings. Very unique and a frosty flower also. A few odd looking pistils late in flower but no seeds that I have been able to find.





Looking forward to a more extensive run with this indoors later this Winter also.


The other Barney's strain I've run is Critical Kush and it was ok but nothing really to write about, unfortunately. My sweetie did say that it was too stoney for her though, and she smokes all the things with me but she's a lightweight, so there is that.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 24, 2021)

I grew out their Pineapple Chunk and was very pleased. Great bag appeal, above average yield and smells/smokes true to it's name. It's aged well in the jar too. I would grow it again now if I had the space..


----------



## EhCndGrower (May 24, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I grew out their Pineapple Chunk and was very pleased. Great bag appeal, above average yield and smells/smokes true to it's name. It's aged well in the jar too. I would grow it again now if I had the space..


i just grew and harvested that 2 weeks ago. I got a little purple in my buds, but never got really big, as it first topped itself at week 3 of veg and had 2 polyploid limbs too. Like you said though, she smokes like her name says.

I have also grown and enjoyed their Gorilla Zkittlez, Peyote Critical and Shiskaberry. I grew their Glookies a couple times and enjoy but not the above strains. Orange Sherbert I didn’t like at all at first but she has developed a nice stoney sleepy aid for my insomnia after curing in the jars for 10+ months. Half the seeds were sent by them for to me do a growdiaries journal. Recently bought their Mimosa EVO which I’ll grow come the fall/early winter


----------



## Dividedsky (May 24, 2021)

canna_420 said:


> Not all are bad, he buys from some good breeder's.


Touche...I see what you did there.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 24, 2021)

EhCndGrower said:


> i just grew and harvested that 2 weeks ago. I got a little purple in my buds, but never got really big, as it first topped itself at week 3 of veg and had 2 polyploid limbs too. Like you said though, she smokes like her name says.
> 
> I have also grown and enjoyed their Gorilla Zkittlez, Peyote Critical and Shiskaberry. I grew their Glookies a couple times and enjoy but not the above strains. Orange Sherbert I didn’t like at all at first but she has developed a nice stoney sleepy aid for my insomnia after curing in the jars for 10+ months. Half the seeds were sent by them for to me do a growdiaries journal. Recently bought their Mimosa EVO which I’ll grow come the fall/early winter


here are a couple of PC pics at harvest


----------



## RobCat (Jul 13, 2021)

As a landrace sativa fan I rarely venture away from Ace Seeds but I decided to grow out BF Laughing Buddha 3 years ago(only because the strains from Ace i wanted your unavailable). I grew out 2 RQ Chocolate Haze and 2 Laughing Buddha. And while I ventured into this with great skepticism I must say I was quite impressed with the results. The bud was nice and lemony with a great buzz for trout fishing. Pretty unifom and they both yeilded about 3 ozs a piece. Ive been eyeing the Tropicana Banana for the longest but its very hard to wean myself off the effects of a great full blown sativa


----------



## conor c (Jul 13, 2021)

canna_420 said:


> I always thought it was a NL5Haze (psychosis) that is what they sell it as here in Wales anyway. Smokes like it to.


Some people say it is many say it is just another skunk pheno or skunk hybrid idk it dont smoke anything like the old nl5haze phenos i remember its more skunky ime


----------



## Buddernugs (Aug 6, 2021)

I got 1 mimosa evo sitting. On a eight week and three day veg from seed sitting underneath and optic slimline 650 S she has a solid 5 x 5 canopy…… she’s about 3 foot tall and sold whole way down……that’s her on left …..the right is ILGM Maui Wowie feminized that I traded a blue dream seat for….. maui wow he was vegged exactly one week longer she’s sitting underneath a Mars Hydro TSL-2000 and ts-1000


----------



## Buddernugs (Aug 6, 2021)

Switching to ethos though


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 7, 2021)

Buddernugs said:


> Switching to ethos though


i Have a pack of citradelic sunset from ethos that I bought based on some flower I bought from a dispensary in OKC. I might grow it out in my next outdoor, it’s spectacular daytime smoke with no ceiling.


----------



## Buddernugs (Aug 7, 2021)

Keep me posted plz


----------



## Buddernugs (Aug 7, 2021)

What web sight did u gets them from?


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 7, 2021)

oill said:


> Grinspoon Takes 16 weeks


I did a grinspoon and it was a stacked, very long flowering, narrow leaf plant that in no way resembled what they claimed it was.

I had a few nice plants about 10-15 years ago out of their LSD and a mate still talks about one of the 20 different phenos he got from their blue cheese. Haha

A lot better breeders in Europe than Barney’s, if you’d even call them that.


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Aug 7, 2021)

I smoked a bunch of their varieties in Amsterdam and liked most of them. I was in Colorado last month and tried some peyote Cookies from BF seed stock. It was a serious head knocker. Hard core indica pheno. It was some of the best bud I smoked there.


----------



## oill (Aug 7, 2021)

GreenestBasterd said:


> I did a grinspoon and it was a stacked, very long flowering, narrow leaf plant that in no way resembled what they claimed it was.
> 
> I had a few nice plants about 10-15 years ago out of their LSD and a mate still talks about one of the 20 different phenos he got from their blue cheese. Haha
> 
> A lot better breeders in Europe than Barney’s, if you’d even call them that.


Yeah... its basically like buying random seeds


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 9, 2021)

Growing out blue gelato 41 right now and must say I’ve hit the jackpot two really good phenos …… one is just smelling of pure oranges 
And the other is a fruity lime mix showing blue colours underneath on all the sugar leaves and still putting out the weight the orange pheno is looking to be finished in 7 - 8 weeks and the blue pheno 8 - 9 
Day 44 flower 
Coco coir 
Cx horticulture nutes 
Just dropped off the nitrogen and upped the phosphorus and potassium 
Marshydro tsl 2000


----------



## Zilman (Aug 9, 2021)

I tried to grow LSD, but the seed turned out to be a mutant with very slow development, I had to throw it away. 

I grew Barney's Glookies instead. 

A beautiful plant, covered with trichomes, smelled of exotic fruits, BUT the high was terrible, just a stupid indica, I had to throw it away, never again.


----------



## RobCat (Aug 18, 2021)

GreenestBasterd said:


> I did a grinspoon and it was a stacked, very long flowering, narrow leaf plant that in no way resembled what they claimed it was.
> 
> I had a few nice plants about 10-15 years ago out of their LSD and a mate still talks about one of the 20 different phenos he got from their blue cheese. Haha
> 
> A lot better breeders in Europe than Barney’s, if you’d even call them that.


My friend grew that grinspoon crap a few years back and it was the worst high ive encountered yet. And im a sativa fan. Bad smell and the bud looked like hay. Their laughing buddha did me well, nice lemon smell and great head candy, but Ive learned to stick with Ace for pure sativas. No half baked descriptions or flowering times that end up being 6 weeks longer than they're suppose to be


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 18, 2021)

RobCat said:


> My friend grew that grinspoon crap a few years back and it was the worst high ive encountered yet. And im a sativa fan. Bad smell and the bud looked like hay. Their laughing buddha did me well, nice lemon smell and great head candy, but Ive learned to stick with Ace for pure sativas. No half baked descriptions or flowering times that end up being 6 weeks longer than they're suppose to be


Couldn’t agree more, Ive recently got hold of some Ace Malawi that I’ll run indoors this autumn.
Lost another Ace order to customs a month or so ago and sad as I was planning on running the Malawi x PCK for my outdoors this year but shit happens.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 18, 2021)

Got so many Barney’s freebies that will never be popped haha!


----------



## Jug Stomper (Aug 18, 2021)

I grew their Tangering Dream 12 years ago and I fucking hated it. However a friend did take a cut of it back to Oregon with him and he still grows it to this day! I cant fucking believe it, to each their own.


----------



## RobCat (Aug 19, 2021)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Couldn’t agree more, Ive recently got hold of some Ace Malawi that I’ll run indoors this autumn.
> Lost another Ace order to customs a month or so ago and sad as I was planning on running the Malawi x PCK for my outdoors this year but shit happens.


Their landrace indicas are nothing to frown at. I grew PCK, very beautiful plants oozing with purple resin. straight sleeper weed though. Ive never had Malawi but im currently growing Gauwi (malawi x tikal) which im very excited about


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 19, 2021)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Got so many Barney’s freebies that will never be popped haha!


Why not ?


----------



## RobCat (Aug 19, 2021)

Jug Stomper said:


> I grew their Tangering Dream 12 years ago and I fucking hated it. However a friend did take a cut of it back to Oregon with him and he still grows it to this day! I cant fucking believe it, to each their own.


I cant find a single positive post on that strain. They probably saw how popular Tangie was becoming and slapped the name on a long flowering sativa. If you like citrus sativas then i recommend Female Seeds C99. The buds dont have that "rainbow shit" look like the original version but the taste is stellar, like fresh squeezed orange juice


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 19, 2021)

RobCat said:


> I cant find a single positive post on that strain. They probably saw how popular Tangie was becoming and slapped the name on a long flowering sativa. If you like citrus sativas then i recommend Female Seeds C99. The buds dont have that "rainbow shit" look like the original version but the taste is stellar, like fresh squeezed orange juice


None of my female seeds c99 had any orange type terps. Fruity for sure but more grapefruit sort of taste.

I did however get some tangerine dream bud from my buddy who's friend grew it and shit tasted great. Like fresh orange juice. The high was weak but flavor was bomb. That was 2010-2011.


----------



## RobCat (Aug 19, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> None of my female seeds c99 had any orange type terps. Fruity for sure but more grapefruit sort of taste.
> 
> I did however get some tangerine dream bud from my buddy who's friend grew it and shit tasted great. Like fresh orange juice. The high was weak but flavor was bomb. That was 2010-2011.


Theyre hit or miss like most banks. Id give TD a whirl myself if I had the time and space to do some pheno hunting. The lemon tree they just released sounds amazing though. Sour D cross. couldn't possibly be any worse than Cali Connection version I pissed away 4 months of my life growing


----------



## RobCat (Aug 19, 2021)

Barneys must be cleaning house. I just looked at Grow Dairies.com and theyre the second highest reviewed seedbank listed, right behind RQS. Mostly positive feedback and a lot of nice pics posted there too


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 19, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> Why not ?


They’re yours if you want them mate. 
I’m definitely not a Barney’s fan.
I prefer breeders who work they’re own lines rather than use other people names and just sell shit in its place.
Buy a 10 pack and get 10 different pheno’s, not my thing!

I’m pretty sure grinspoon was a stolen clone called Quaze or something, bred with and resold, probably lost the original in the process too which would explain why it’s so terrible.
Sweet tooth was pinched off breeder Steve if I’m correct and they used the name LSD because BOG had a strain of the same name that was very popular back then.

Fuck! that should be enough to steer well clear but they do a great job of advertising and are relentless with freebies on most big seed sites.
Just my opinion but each to they’re own.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 19, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Their landrace indicas are nothing to frown at. I grew PCK, very beautiful plants oozing with purple resin. straight sleeper weed though. Ive never had Malawi but im currently growing Gauwi (malawi x tikal) which im very excited about


Yeah I was a bit gutted about it, not frowning at their strains by any means!
Customs were on it big time for a few months here so I lost a few.
Doing real seed company Sinai instead outdoor now. I’m after the Turkish delight/ rose water Indica pheno in that and got 24 to go through.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 19, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Their landrace indicas are nothing to frown at. I grew PCK, very beautiful plants oozing with purple resin. straight sleeper weed though. Ive never had Malawi but im currently growing Gauwi (malawi x tikal) which im very excited about


Have you got a journal or grow log of it? I’m really interested in that one!


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 19, 2021)

I’ve grown a few Barney’s farms 
Pineapple chunk -hermed
Peyote critical - hermed 
Pink kush - fantastic color,smell and taste: average high 
Shishkaberry - average plant


----------



## RobCat (Aug 19, 2021)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Have you got a journal or grow log of it? I’m really interested in that one!


Ill get the ball rolling on a grow journal when i put them in flowering. Not sure if you have messed with any green mountain gear but i just posted some cured mountain gold on the green mountain seeds thread on here. Jump over and check it out. You seem like a big sativa fan and theyre using crosses with federations Hawaiian sativa


----------



## RobCat (Aug 19, 2021)

Prince Vegeta said:


> I’ve grown a few Barney’s farms
> Pineapple chunk -hermed
> Peyote critical - hermed
> Pink kush - fantastic color,smell and taste: average high
> Shishkaberry - average plant


Man that sucks. I just ordered some pineapple chunk but i snagged a pink kush seed too. Do you mean the shiskaberry wasnt potent? Or something else? Just curious what your experience was. My friend in Texas grew that as part of an outdoor crop and it was crazy colorful. pretty decent smoke for an indica


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 20, 2021)

GreenestBasterd said:


> They’re yours if you want them mate.
> I’m definitely not a Barney’s fan.
> I prefer breeders who work they’re own lines rather than use other people names and just sell shit in its place.
> Buy a 10 pack and get 10 different pheno’s, not my thing!
> ...


No I’ve had enough with cheaper breeders …. I bought barneys rqs and hso packs and I’ve had major differences in phenos and hermies shown on more than one occasion ….. hso is down to heat swings in tent I think but the barneys and rqs showin male flowers and terrible plants …. Royal gorilla was crap in my opinion and I had a wedding cake show balls straight away 

bought a pack of Crockett family farms regs …. And I put 6 seeds down 3 girls 3 boys and I have two diff phenos one went purple around week 5 and the other two are just fat golf all size nuggets which smell amazing really impressed with them both so I don’t think I’ll be going the cheap feminised no more regs are the way forward in my eyes


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 20, 2021)

I’ve got a mate you swears by Crockett’s.
And yeah I’m a reg fan too!


----------



## terpiboi (Aug 20, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Man that sucks. I just ordered some pineapple chunk but i snagged a pink kush seed too. Do you mean the shiskaberry wasnt potent? Or something else? Just curious what your experience was. My friend in Texas grew that as part of an outdoor crop and it was crazy colorful. pretty decent smoke for an indica


I was disappointed in pineapple chunk. Yield was underwhelming, barely had any fruit terps, and wasn't very potent. None of my BF plants hermed though!
I've seen people have good success with them but I'm never trying them again personally.


----------



## FidelCa$hflow (Sep 1, 2021)

Prince Vegeta said:


> I’ve grown a few Barney’s farms
> Pineapple chunk -hermed
> Peyote critical - hermed
> Pink kush - fantastic color,smell and taste: average high
> Shishkaberry - average plant


Out of three barney’s farm pink kush seeds, i had 1 germinate. It was very slow and weak. North Atlantic SC shout out- they tried to fix it but those pink kush seeds(at least the ones i got) were either old or non-viable. I NEVER have a problem germinating seeds… so keep that in mind…


----------



## RobCat (Sep 1, 2021)

FidelCa$hflow said:


> Out of three barney’s farm pink kush seeds, i had 1 germinate. It was very slow and weak. North Atlantic SC shout out- they tried to fix it but those pink kush seeds(at least the ones i got) were either old or non-viable. I NEVER have a problem germinating seeds… so keep that in mind…


I just germinated 8 seeds of different barneys strains. Im just shocked to have them all pop. Ofcourse im not sure the orange sherbert seed was actually weed. Looked more like a cactus seed to me and it was very small. I always grow barneys with a grain of salt. They have some nice outcomes but you almost have to expect that half the plants will be trashed. Thats why i dont even bother doing pheno hunting and just get single seed packs.


----------



## Buzzzxx (Sep 2, 2021)

My barneys zkittles og auto at week 15


----------



## QuixoticQuipper (Dec 10, 2021)

Trulife69 said:


> Wanted to start a thread about Barneys Farm Strains
> 
> *Best & Worst BF strains
> *Stable strains
> ...


Out of 3 Barney’s Farm autos one grew beautifully, and the other two were lame ducks. From what I’ve been reading around the traps others have also experienced issues.


----------



## psixerpsx (Jan 21, 2022)

Anyone other experienced super nice frosty buds by barneys but absolutely not potent ? watermelon zkittlez i grew last was absolutely not potent after 11 weeks of flowering maybe some little relax but absolutely no heavy hitter but also every strain i grew from them was not producing high i expected also three plants from blue sunset sherbert having big troubles with calmag even when other strains from Royal queen seeds feeding same have no problems


----------



## conor c (Jan 21, 2022)

There tangerine dream has to be one of if not my most hated strain of all time what a pile of shit idk its a toss up between this or ghs kalashnikova ime hard to choose what sucks more lol


----------



## conor c (Jan 21, 2022)

terpiboi said:


> I was disappointed in pineapple chunk. Yield was underwhelming, barely had any fruit terps, and wasn't very potent. None of my BF plants hermed though!
> I've seen people have good success with them but I'm never trying them again personally.


Ive had good samples of there pineapple chunk but it was hunted cuts obviously


----------



## ChocoKush (Jan 21, 2022)

Is there lsd still good?

I remember trying it bout 7 years ago a friend grew and it was pretty good.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jan 21, 2022)

ive only had one barneys plant. "blue cheese" , and it was some very tasty stuff. the guy i got it from lost it to mites or i would have kept it.


----------



## Buzzzxx (Jan 22, 2022)

I grew a glookies that was some of the most potent and dense flowers I have grown. This shit have you dodging birds and hiding from invisible helicopters if you over did it.


----------



## Buzzzxx (Jan 22, 2022)

this is my current barneys Laughing buddha at week 6 of flower. I got high hopes for her.


----------



## conor c (Jan 23, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> Is there lsd still good?
> 
> I remember trying it bout 7 years ago a friend grew and it was pretty good.


Im curious if its still decent too i had some years ago that was good mind you if it aint the same id proly just run mazar instead as lsd is just skunk x skunk x mazari anyway


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Jan 23, 2022)

conor c said:


> Im curious if its still decent too i had some years ago that was good mind you if it aint the same id proly just run mazar instead as lsd is just skunk x skunk x mazari anyway


I had some at their coffee shop a couple of years ago. It was fire.


----------



## ChocoKush (Jan 23, 2022)

conor c said:


> Im curious if its still decent too i had some years ago that was good mind you if it aint the same id proly just run mazar instead as lsd is just skunk x skunk x mazari anyway


true. it could have been lsd from bog.. im not sure which lsd but im assume it to be barneys farm one i had.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 13, 2022)

*Peyote Cookies*

Not the best bud structure, and weird male-like pre-flowers but absolutely no seeds, no pollen sacks. Clones super readily, making it easy to keep.

Crazy hamster cage, cedar wood chips and slightly floral musk aroma.

Excellent high.

Not enough to keep for much longer unfortunately, but I have more seeds. This was just the first tester, I ended up keeping it 3 years. Managed to finish outside at 8000+ft with short season.





Just thought I'd document.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Buzzzxx (Feb 13, 2022)

Here is a freshly harvested glookies grown organic in 1 gal fabric pots. She was small but very frosty. Now jarred and curing.


----------



## Indie (Feb 13, 2022)

Very frosty! 
I never had good luck with Barney farms, at least the tangerine dream. Still have some Barney in the vault, but never got back around to them.
Glad to see some good results from them


----------



## Buzzzxx (Feb 14, 2022)

I have always done pretty well with Barneys. Grew out their zkittles, lsd, laughing buddha, and glookies. All were dense frosty and potent. I think some growers just struggle with some breeder line ups for some reason. I have seen many on here have amazing results with Sweet Seeds. I, on the other hand, can not grow any of the sweet seeds gear for the life of me. All larf, low germination and bland


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Feb 16, 2022)

Liberty haze is fire. Running Runtz Muffin next


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 16, 2022)

I've done Vanilla Kush,Liberty Haze,Orange Sherbert,Peyote Cookies(a freebie seed)and Pineapple Chunk outdoors, the only real disappointment was Pineapple Chunk. I've got a pk. of Glookies,never opened it,also have PPunch unopened going to try that this season along wV.Kush(every yr), and a new one called Blue Sherbert that I picked up during my post season seed buying binge


----------



## NUTSACK (Apr 9, 2022)

So many various results, im guessing environment and experience are playing a big part in that, im also thinking bad luck maybe.. I know a guy who grew the Pineapple Chunk about 5 years ago and cloned it a few times with no problems, it had a very strong an unusual odor to it and also produced decent yields. He also had the Critical kush and it has been cloned for years and is low maintenance, very resistant to disease or pests and is a good yielder, he says its the best all rounder he has grown. The problem i see is how many of these seed companies are selling the same thing after years, or have they been varied in some way or do they just sell you one thing and tell you it’s something else..
The market is flooded with “new and exciting” strains these days but i am dubious as to what they actually are..


----------



## DrCilantroMD (Apr 10, 2022)

Thought I would chime in with my latest run of LSD and Glookies. Both were great plants to grow and the glookies got so dark it was purple/black in color and really a pleasure to look at. The glookie nugs were hard and dense and have really good bag appeal but the smell is not as strong as I would like but it makes up for it in the flavor and the high. The high is pretty potent and leans toward the upper side and only gets non functional if you smoke too much. The LSD gave me two different phenos, both producing that skunky piney stank I love so much but one also had the garlic/hot garbage funk. LSD was insanely easy to grow, beautifully structured side branching and high yielding. This has consistently been one of my favorite strains to grow and reminds me of the old school weed I smoked as a kid. The smell on the LSD is LOUD. Like smell the house from down the street loud. No herms out of any Barneys I have grown to date. Can't speak to the entire catalog but I am pretty damn pleased with barneys gear so far. If you want some old school skunky body buzz weed give LSD a try.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 10, 2022)

Vanilla kush i grew years back was fireeeee. Grew some top dawg and it was awful. Have some tangerine dream and cookies kush left to pop.


----------



## conor c (Apr 10, 2022)

hockeybry2 said:


> Vanilla kush i grew years back was fireeeee. Grew some top dawg and it was awful. Have some tangerine dream and cookies kush left to pop.


Good luck its a toss up between kalashnikova and tangerine dream for the worst strains ever imo both suck topdawg from them can be ok tho ive had some good and some not so good weed over the years from Barneys stock personally ive had some vanilla kush that was good other phenos more meh there lsd used to be good liberty haze was good too some of the pinapple chunk was the same some really good some more bland hashy kinda type thing going on with less potency vs the tastier phenos and there critical kush was a good one too ime


----------



## MisterKister (Apr 10, 2022)

I grew out their Mimosa x orange punch and it was an absolutely beautiful plant with a potent high that smells and tastes like tangerines/oranges super potent to at 30%


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 10, 2022)

Glad to see positive Barneys reviews being i just picked up Blue Gelato 41 and Watermelon Zkittlez.....anyone run them?


----------



## MisterKister (Apr 10, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> Glad to see positive Barneys reviews being i just picked up Blue Gelato 41 and Watermelon Zkittlez.....anyone run them?


I've ran t.h.seeds melonsicle which has watermelon Zkittlez in it. Does that count?


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 10, 2022)

MisterKister said:


> I've ran t.h.seeds melonsicle which has watermelon Zkittlez in it. Does that count?


Sure. How was it?


----------



## MisterKister (Apr 10, 2022)

It was an absolute monster. The terps were amazing like a melon candy that tasted like a melon popsicle. Tested at 24%


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 13, 2022)

MisterKister said:


> I grew out their Mimosa x orange punch and it was an absolutely beautiful plant with a potent high that smells and tastes like tangerines/orangesH super potent to at 30%


Ditto. 

I found one that's worth running a few times. Trying to pinpoint days in flower now. Looks like about 59 days, so far.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Apr 13, 2022)

I've had:
Mimosa Evo
Purple punch
Purple punch auto
Peyote critical
Cookies kush multiply runs
Wedding cake multiply runs

All of them were good, I run 5-10 each per round and there hasnt been too much pheno changing, seems pretty balanced. Purple punch had different colors but bud quality was about same.

If had to choose my favourite it would be Wedding cake. It has super nice littlebit trippy high and yield has been always pretty good. 

Purple punch photo 

Wedding cake after curing


----------



## MisterKister (Apr 13, 2022)

Mimosa x Orange Punch


----------



## bobqp (Apr 15, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Got so many Barney’s freebies that will never be popped haha!


What strains


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 15, 2022)

The US has really upped the game,but those in this game long enough know that Barney's,D.Passion,and Greenhouse were once the go to's,I run some Barney's still out of loyalty and nostalgia. Outdoors I've had some nice Vanilla Kush pheno's,Orange Sherbert is vigorous also but not to potent,did Laughing Buddah once, it's OK,Pineapple Chunk I didn't like,this year I've got V.Kush,P.Punch,and Blue Sherbert just started as seedlings.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 15, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> The US has really upped the game,but those in this game long enough know that Barney's,D.Passion,and Greenhouse were once the go to's,I run some Barney's still out of loyalty and nostalgia. Outdoors I've had some nice Vanilla Kush pheno's,Orange Sherbert is vigorous also but not to potent,did Laughing Buddah once, it's OK,Pineapple Chunk I didn't like,this year I've got V.Kush,P.Punch,and Blue Sherbert just started as seedlings.


Mate you should try
Killer glue and banger glue from little chief collabs. Killer glue is really really potent . Best strain I've grown 2nd best Ghost Train haze 1 and 3rd is Cinderella xx


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Apr 15, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> The US has really upped the game,but those in this game long enough know that Barney's,D.Passion,and Greenhouse were once the go to's,I run some Barney's still out of loyalty and nostalgia. Outdoors I've had some nice Vanilla Kush pheno's,Orange Sherbert is vigorous also but not to potent,did Laughing Buddah once, it's OK,Pineapple Chunk I didn't like,this year I've got V.Kush,P.Punch,and Blue Sherbert just started as seedlings.


Yeah they still have some fire. Grew wappa from paradise seeds a couple of years ago. Stuff was so good my buddy could only finish half a blunt.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 15, 2022)

voodoosdaddy said:


> Yeah they still have some fire. Grew wappa from paradise seeds a couple of years ago. Stuff was so good my buddy could only finish half a blunt.


I've only done Sensi Star from Paradise,It was a Botrytis magnet,Serious Seeds AK47 and White Russian also can't handle humidity,it doesn't even have to rain for those 2 to get moldy,as a outdoor guy some of the modern hybrids and autos seem to be created for indoor grows exclusively and the plant as it is being bred is losing some vitality and vigor,like I said in a previous post I remember bag seeds in 80's and 90's germinating w/more vigor than some breeder seeds and I don't remember rot being as serious as it know is,I'm all for upping THC and expanding the flavor spectrum but don't turn the plant into a finicky,pussy ass prize orchid in the process.


----------



## J2M3S (Apr 15, 2022)

voodoosdaddy said:


> Yeah they still have some fire. Grew wappa from paradise seeds a couple of years ago. Stuff was so good my buddy could only finish half a blunt.


Agreed. Running a tent full of Wappa now.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Apr 15, 2022)

bobqp said:


> What strains


Red diesel 
Ayahuasca purple 
Blue gelato 41
Peyote critical
Blue cheese 
Phantom OG
Triple cheese


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Apr 15, 2022)

RobCat said:


> Their landrace indicas are nothing to frown at. I grew PCK, very beautiful plants oozing with purple resin. straight sleeper weed though. Ive never had Malawi but im currently growing Gauwi (malawi x tikal) which im very excited about


Got some Malawi and Panama x PCK going now.
How did the Gauwi turn out?


----------



## bobqp (Apr 15, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Red diesel
> Ayahuasca purple
> Blue gelato 41
> Peyote critical
> ...


I got a peyote critical growing now. A freebie from attitude seedbank. Really sticky buds about 3or weeks to go under 300 at spider farmer light


----------



## Massivecrops (Sep 4, 2022)

I've grown BF a few times. No complaints. I have LSD in week 2 of flip and they're great so far. Time will tell on this strain I guess.


----------



## Coalcat (Sep 4, 2022)

I’ve grown a few and been disappointed every time. But this was like 10 years ago. The only name I remember is LSD.

Their Acapulco looks so far from an Acapulco it’s not funny.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Sep 4, 2022)

I’m currently growing their Blue Cheese and Gorilla Zkittlez for the 2nd time, but outside this time. My Blue Cheese is looking a little thin and tall, but spider mites have really done a number on her.



Gorilla Zkittlez on the other hand is smelling incredibly strong and getting thick


----------

